# Iran: Atomabkommen & Krise



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2019)

Da ich glaube das so ein Thread langsam nicht mehr verkehrt ist, so wie sich das Thema aktuell zuspitzt, mach den hier einfach mal auf.

Wir hatten ja jüngst den Fall das 2 Tanker angegriffen wurden, die USA, bzw. vor allem Donald "Duck" Trump machte dafür dann auch direkt den Iran verantwortlich:

Oman/Tanker-Angriff: USA schicken weitere Soldaten - Iran glaubt nicht an Krieg | Politik

Allerdings haben die USA bis dato ja immer noch nicht glaubhaft darlegen können was der Iran eigentlich davon hätte plötzlich willkürlich selbstmörderisch irgendwelche internationalen Tanker anzugreifen und irgendwie fühle ich mich dann dabei auch an folgende Geschichte erinnert:



> Vor 50 Jahren ließ US-Präsident Johnson Nordvietnam bombardieren. Den  amerikanischen Albtraum lösten "fabrizierte Geheimdienstberichte" aus,  wie auch spätere US-Kriege.
> 
> Auch damals hatten die Geheimdienste ihre Finger im Spiel. "Zwischenfall von  Tonkin" heißt es in den Geschichtsbüchern: Am 4. August 1964 – mitten  im Kalten Krieg – fuhr der US-Zerstörer _Maddox_ vor der nordvietnamesischen Stadt Haiphong in den Golf von Tonkin – als er angeblich von vietnamesischen  Schnellbooten mit Torpedos beschossen wurde. US-Präsident Lyndon B. Johnson  reagierte auffällig schnell, schickte umgehend Bomber über das  kommunistische Nordvietnam, drei Tage später verabschiedete der Kongress  die "Tonkin-Resolution", faktisch eine Kriegserklärung und ein  Blankoscheck.
> 
> Vietnam-Krieg: Die Kriegsluege von Tonkin | ZEIT ONLINE



Heute dann haben die Iraner einer amerikanische Spionagedrohne vom Himmel geholt:

Trump zum Drohnen-Abschuss: „Der Iran hat einen grossen Fehler gemacht“ - WELT

Und die "blonde Sturmlocke" aus dem weißen Haus musste gleich wieder über Twitter loswettern.

Die gesamte aktuelle Entwicklung um den Iran ist mehr als bedenklich...
Das letzte was der Nahe Osten, Europa und die Welt jetzt noch gebrauchen kann ist ein Krieg mit dem Iran, noch ein destabilisierter Staat mit Nährboden für Terroristen wie den IS und unzähligen Flüchtlingen die dann von dort in die Nachbarstaaten und darüber hinaus fliehen werden.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2019)

Das macht mir auch große Sorgen was da gerade abläuft. Der nahe Osten ist eh schon quasi destabilisiert. Zum einen der Syrienkrieg, dann noch Jemen (zur Zeit die größte humanitäre Katastrophe, wo die Welt quasi wegsieht).
Wenn dann noch ein Irankrieg dazukommt, wüßte ich nicht wo das hinführt. Wobei das definitiv kein Bodenkrieg wird. Wenn dann Luftangriffe.
Und das einzige Land in der Region mit Atomwaffen ist Israel. Wenn die mal nervös werden sollten, könnte das in einer Katastrophe enden.
Die Amerikaner haben viel zu der heutigen Situation beigetragen.  Und anscheinend immer noch nicht daraus gelernt.


----------



## Andrej (20. Juni 2019)

Die Hardliner in den USA wollen die Regierung im Iran loswerden und dafür werden sie alles machen was nötig ist.
Zudem will Drumpf wiedergewählt werden, weshalb er die Unerstützung der Konservativen bracuht, vorallem der evangelikalen Spinner, die eng mit Israel vernetzt sind. 
(Die glauben, dass wenn sie Israel unterstützen, dass dadurch Jesus schneller zurück kommt, wenn die Juden den Tempel von Salomon wieder aufbauen .)

Die USA waren leider Lange mit dem Irak beschäftigt, sonnst wäre der Krieg mit dem Iran schon früher gekommen

Ich glaube diese Videos erklären alles.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOudBT4S4y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6LKmhDRWFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier ein Grund wieso die Saudis den Iran schwächen wollen. Kurz: Die saudischen Ölquellen liegen dort, wo Schiiten leben in Saudi Arabien.
Michael Schöfer - Welcome to the Middle East!


----------



## Slezer (20. Juni 2019)

Echt traurig. Finde es aber stark das hier die Leute wenigstens begreifen das USA irgendwas in den Raum wirft ohne Beweise und die Welt Presse berichtet das auch noch so....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha34 (20. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und das einzige Land in der Region mit Atomwaffen ist Israel.



Pakistan grenzt an den Iran und hat ebenfalls Atomwaffen.Der Iran höchstwahrscheinlich auch.Die sind ja nicht Blöd.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2019)

micha34 schrieb:


> Pakistan grenzt an den Iran und hat ebenfalls Atomwaffen.Der Iran höchstwahrscheinlich auch.Die sind ja nicht Blöd.


Pakistan gehört aber nicht zum nahen Osten.
Der Iran hat noch keine Atomwaffen.


----------



## Metaltyp (21. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube (wissen tu' ich es nicht), dass eine false flag Aktion der NATO-Mitglieder oder USA realistisch ist. Der Nutzen ist, neben dem Anheizen der Lage, die Stimulierung der Allgemeinheit. A lá "es gibt da den 'Schurkenstaat' Iran, der im Keller Atombomben strickt" ... "aber Leute - habt (keine) Angst, wir, die Nato, beschützen euch" ... "ach übrigens - wir bieten jetzt den Secuplus-Service für nur 2-3% deines BIPs an, damit  du dir auch in Zukunft keine Gedanken über die Terroristen machen musst".

Schon aufgrund der lang bekannt und bewiesenen Aktionen aus der Vergangenheit (und da reicht es schon, nur die Schweinebucht 1956 zu erwähnen), die von CIA und NSA und schließlich der US-Regierung verbrochen wurden, muss Alles auf die Vermeidung eines heißen Konfliktes ausgerichtet werden. Und hier sollten alle -wie auch immmer wirkenden- Unterstützer (also auch wir mit unseren Waffenlieferungen) aufgefordert und angemahnt werden, ein weiteres Aufheizen zu unterlassen. 

Die Mechanismen sind im Endeffekt im Kleinen und im Großen die selben: 
der politische Gegner wird dämonisiert und dann bei passender Gelegenheit durch eine fingierte Eskalation ohne unabhängige  Verhandlung zum Abschuss freigegeben.

Dass das Thema 'drohender Irankrieg' noch dazu von den Alltagsmedien nicht hinterfragt wird und es in der Breite keine kritische, sondern eine pseudo-objektive Berichterstattung gibt, das finde ich schlimm.


----------



## micha34 (21. Juni 2019)

Derweil warte ich immer noch auf die Giftgasfabriken und Lager vom Saddam.
So langsam sollten die Amis doch was gefunden haben.


----------



## seahawk (21. Juni 2019)

Amerika will halt die Kontrolle über die Ölreserven. Deutschland muss raus aus der NATO, sofort, da ein Bündnis mit dem Schurkenstaat USA nicht haltbar ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2019)

Trump billigt Luftschläge gegen Iran, zieht Zustimmung aber "vorrerst" direkt wieder zurück:

Nach Abschuss von US-Drohne: Donald Trump plante Luftschlaege gegen Iran | WEB.DE


----------



## Slezer (21. Juni 2019)

Wer ist heutzutage denn bitte noch "pro USA"? Da läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. Juni 2019)

Ich bin pro USA [emoji106]


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2019)

Waren die Trump Fans nicht die, die davor gewarnt haben, Clinton zu wählen, weil die auf einen Krieg aus ist?
Und jetzt?
Donald hat sein Seal Team zu den Tankern geschickt und die haben ihren Job erledigt. Für seine saudischen Freunde macht er eben alles.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Insgesamt mag ich die USA schon noch. Vieles was von dort kommt hat mein Leben beeinflusst und beeinflusst es heute noch.
Filme,  Musik, Computer, Betriebssysteme/Software,Spiele,   Sport, Essen, Kleidung & Lifestyle.
Nur deren (Aussen) Politik finde ich nicht (mehr) gut.
Es war zwar gut das sie Nazi-Deutschland von den Nazis befreit haben und rechtzeitig in Berlin waren. 
Aber dafür haben sie auch viel ******** gebaut. Und sie haben bisher als einziges Land Gebrauch von der Atombombe gemacht.


----------



## Slezer (21. Juni 2019)

Und .de haben sie bis heute nicht verlassen

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2019)

Keine Sorge. Deutschland ist ein unabhängiges Land.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

Das artet hier anscheinend zum reinen VT Thread aus!
Außer Dinge willkürlich in den Raum stellen, ohne Belege und die angebliche "Besatzungskarte" (VT im Quadrat) zu spielen, reicht der Intellekt der Member hier auch nicht!


----------



## Andrej (21. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das artet hier anscheinend zum reinen VT Thread aus!
> Außer Dinge willkürlich in den Raum stellen, ohne Belege und die angebliche "Besatzungskarte" (VT im Quadrat) zu spielen, reicht der Intellekt der Member hier auch nicht!



Von welchen Verschwöhrungstheorien reden wir hier? Dass die USA die Regierung im Iran stürzen will? Oder das sie wie In Vietnam Lügen verbreiten werden um einen Krieg zu starten oder was?
Ob es sich um eine Verschwöhrungstheorie handelt oder nicht kann man nur Jahrzehnte später sagen, wenn die US Regierung die Dokumente herausgeben muss. 
Vor 60 Jahren hätten man dich als Verschwöhrungstheoretiker abgestempelt, wenn du gesagt hättest, dass der CIA hinter dem Sturz der Regierung im Iran steckt im Jahre 1953.
Heute wissen wir die Wahrheit, doch leider sind alle die daran beteiligt waren schon tot - leider an Altersschwäche und nicht am Galgen!


----------



## Andregee (21. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Pakistan gehört aber nicht zum nahen Osten.
> Der Iran hat noch keine Atomwaffen.


Da muss man schon fast mit leider konstatieren, denn mit dem großen A hätte der Iran eine ordentliche Rückversicherung die einen Angriff unwahrscheinlicher machen würde 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht sollte man mal seinen Verstand einschalten und die Lage analysieren und nicht VTs hinter rennen!

Zu behaupten die USA oder die US Regierung wären unisono an einem Krieg mit dem Iran interessiert ist ziemlicher Bullshit, ich darf daran erinnern das unter Obama noch der Atomwaffenvertrag mit dem Iran unterschrieben wurde, nach 20 und mehr Jahren Sanktionen. Der derzeitigen US Regierung geht dieser Vertrag nicht weit genug, das kann man größtenteils auf die Trump Adminstartion schieben, und ihre starke "Verbandelung"/Korruption mit Saudi Arabien und Israel, allerding hat der Iran in Syrien, Libanon und Jemen alles andere als ein friedfertiges Verhalten an den Tag gelegt, sondern betreibt dort wie andere Staaten aus der Region auch, klassischen Imperialismus, um die Vorherschaft in dieser Region zu gewinnen und den Schiitischen Einfluss zu stärken und auszubauen gegen die Suniten.

Allerdings sollte man sich vor Augen führen, das der Iran den Atomwaffenvertrag überwiegend nur deshalb unterschrieben hat, weil das Land wirtschaftlich völlig am Boden lag und genau das passiert wieder, sogar noch schlimmer, seit die Trump Administration die Sanktionen wieder in Gang gesetzt und sie teilweise sogar verschärft hat.
Insoweit sitzt nach meiner Analyse der Iran am wesentlich kürzeren Hebel und hat durch die erneuten Sanktionen auch diesmal ein wesntlich größeres "Zeitproblem", weil die Sanktionen wesentlich schneller auf die total geschwächte Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung durchschlagen, was wohl auch die Absicht der US Administration war und ist.

Insoweit halte ich eine einseitige Schuldzuweisung an die USA, einen Krieg zu wollen, für reichlich blöd, da sie eigentlich den gleichen Weg gehen, den sie davor auch schon mit den Sanktionen gegangen sind und der Iran ist mit seiner schwachen Wirtschaft mächtig anfällig dafür. Somit müssten sich die USA nur in Geduld üben (wie zuvor auch) bis der Iran wieder Gesprächsbereit ist.

Ich weiß nich wer die Tanker angegriffen hat, das es auf der Hand liegt das es die USA waren, wie hier alle behaupten, kann ich nicht sehen, der Iran hat auch Gründe einen Konflikt vor der Weltöffentlichkeit und vor allen dingen einen hohen Ölpreis zu forcieren!

Über das Thema Vietnam lache ich dann mal gepflegt, da ich nachgelesen habe, was dort damals passiert ist!


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal seinen Verstand einschalten und die Lage analysieren und nicht VTs hinter rennen!



Vieleicht solltest du mal nicht so arrogant im Voraus jeden direkt als VT'ler abstempeln, die wenigsten hier behaupten das es die USA gewesen sein MÜSSEN!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Zu behaupten die USA oder die US Regierung wären unisono an einem Krieg mit dem Iran interessiert ist ziemlicher Bullshit, ich darf daran erinnern das unter Obama noch der Atomwaffenvertrag mit dem Iran unterschrieben wurde, nach 20 und mehr Jahren Sanktionen. Der derzeitigen US Regierung geht dieser Vertrag nicht weit genug, das kann man größtenteils auf die Trump Administration schieben, und ihre starke "Verbandelung"/Korruption mit Saudi Arabien und Israel, allerding hat der Iran in Syrien, Libanon und Jemen alles andere als ein friedfertiges Verhalten an den Tag gelegt, sondern betreibt dort wie andere Staaten aus der Region auch, klassischen Imperialismus, um die Vorherschaft in dieser Region zu gewinnen und den Schiitischen Einfluss zu stärken und auszubauen gegen die Suniten.



Zu der Geschichte gehören zwei Seiten. Ist ja nicht so als wäre es nur das "teuflische" Iranische Regime, das an der Vormachtstellung im Nahen Osten interessiert ist. Zu dem Spiel gehören auch noch die Saudis, die nicht unbedingt ideologisch besser sind als der Iran und ebenfalls die Vorherrschaft im Nahen Osten möchten, aber da hat ja keiner Bedenken wegen, da die Saudis ja auf der "richtigen" Seite stehen, im Gegensatz zum Iran, wo man auf die USA, wegen deren Rolle in den Anfängen des iranischen Gottesstaats, nicht gut zu sprechen ist. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man sich vor Augen führen, dass der Iran den Atomwaffenvertrag überwiegend nur deshalb unterschrieben hat, weil das Land wirtschaftlich völlig am Boden lag und genau das passiert wieder, sogar noch schlimmer, seit die Trump Administration die Sanktionen wieder in Gang gesetzt und sie teilweise sogar verschärft hat.
> Insoweit sitzt nach meiner Analyse der Iran am wesentlich kürzeren Hebel und hat durch die erneuten Sanktionen auch diesmal ein wesentlich größeres "Zeitproblem", weil die Sanktionen wesentlich schneller auf die total geschwächte Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung durchschlagen, was wohl auch die Absicht der US Administration war und ist.



Da braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern warum solche Regime sich nicht mehr auf solche Verträge einlassen, wenn deren Verlässlichkeit so sicher ist wie ein Fähnchen im Wind und jede neue US-Administration direkt sagt, nö, das Papier nicht wert auf dem es steht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit halte ich eine einseitige Schuldzuweisung an die USA, einen Krieg zu wollen, für reichlich blöd, da sie eigentlich den gleichen Weg gehen, den sie davor auch schon mit den Sanktionen gegangen sind und der Iran ist mit seiner schwachen Wirtschaft mächtig anfällig dafür. Somit müssten sich die USA nur in Geduld üben (wie zuvor auch) bis der Iran wieder Gesprächsbereit ist.



Du kannst für blöd halten was du willst und ich behaupte auch sicher nicht das die USA als Nation an dem Krieg gewollt interessiert sind, aber mit Goldlöckchen im Weißen Haus ist es leider nicht völlig unwahrscheinlich das die USA in den Krieg mit dem Iran "ungewollt" reinschlittern könnten, weil Trump einfach ein Vollidiot ist der die Tragweite seiner militärischen Entscheidungen oft gar nicht ausreichend zu überblicken scheint (Militärische(s) Reaktionen (Pokern) sind (ist) nun mal was anderes als in einem Unternehmen in der Wirtschaft Entscheidungspoker zu spielen).

Wie gefährlich Trump ist siehst du schon daran das er für den Abschuss der Spionagedrohne über iranischen Hoheitsgewässern Luftschläge wollte und davon dann nur vorläufig abgerückt ist weil sein militärischer Stab da wohl heftige Diskussionen mit ihm hatte, um das zu verhindern. Weil was wäre denn wohl passiert hätte es US-Luftschläge gegen den Iran gegeben? Zugeschaut hätte der Iran beim Bombardieren sicher nicht, man hätte auf die US-Flugzeuge geschossen und sicher auch welche abgeschossen, das hätte sich dann direkt in den Krieg, mit der wieder darauf folgenden Gegenreaktion, "reingeschaukelt".

Zudem, auch jeder halbwegs normale denkende US-Militär kann eben kein Interesse daran haben einen Krieg gegen den Iran zu führen, weil der Iran ist (trotz Sanktionen) nicht der Irak unter Saddam, da würde es im schlimmsten Fall zu einem langen asymmetrischen Krieg kommen, selbst wenn man das Land besetzen würde. Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten dort wieder zehntausende Soldaten über unzählige Jahre zu stationieren und Geld in ein instabile neue Regierung und ein instabiles Land pumpen zu müssen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wer die Tanker angegriffen hat, das es auf der Hand liegt das es die USA waren, wie hier alle behaupten, kann ich nicht sehen, der Iran hat auch Gründe einen Konflikt vor der Weltöffentlichkeit und vor allen Dingen einen hohen Ölpreis zu forcieren!



Vieleicht waren es ja die Saudis? Es ist doch auch nicht unauffällig wie sie sich seit Monaten verbal am Säbelrasseln gegen den Iran beteiligen und für die Saudis ist alles gut was den Iran schlecht darstehen lässt / schwächt und es wäre auch, sofern es dazu kommt, eine komfortable Lösung ( der Iran ist immerhin der größte regionale / religöse Feind der Saudis), würden die USA in einen Krieg gegen Iran verwickelt werden und das iranische Regime wegfegen und von einem nebenbei noch steigenden Ölpreis würde man auch in Saudi Arabien profitieren. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Über das Thema Vietnam lache ich dann mal gepflegt, da ich nachgelesen habe, was dort damals passiert ist!



Ach du lachst über die frei gegebenen Geheimdienstunterlagen? Lachst du auch über die Chemiewaffenlüge im Irak? Weil du gelesen hast wie es "wirklich" war?


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

jungle.world - Europas fehlende Iran-Strategie



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich wer die Tanker angegriffen hat, das es auf der Hand liegt  das es die USA waren, wie hier alle behaupten, kann ich nicht sehen, der  Iran hat auch Gründe einen Konflikt vor der Weltöffentlichkeit und vor  allen dingen einen hohen Ölpreis zu forcieren!


Vorallem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Iran in der Vergangenheit  wiederholt angedroht hat, die Straße von Hormus zu blockieren, wenn es nicht nach ihrem Willen geht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Lachst du auch über die Chemiewaffenlüge im Irak?


U.S. Intelligence Documents on Chemical Weapons Found in Iraq - The New York Times


> American troops secretly reported finding  more than 4,990 chemical munitions, according to interviews with dozens  of participants, Iraqi and American officials and to heavily redacted  intelligence documents obtained under the Freedom of Information Act.


Aber ich vergaß: Der gute Irak unter Saddam, der ja keine Chemiewaffen gehabt haben soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Daesh auch Chemiewaffen aus irakischen Beständen eingesetzt hat, wird auch fleißig ignoriert.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

@  Nightslaver

Du bist absolut nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen!
Man muss dir Schaum vor dem Mund unterstellen und eine ausgeprägte Leseschwäche, zusammen mit muttersprachlichen Verständnisschwierigkeiten, dazu noch ein rotes Tuch, weil es sich um meine Person handelt



> Vieleicht solltest du mal nicht so arrogant im Voraus jeden direkt als VT'ler abstempeln, die wenigsten hier behaupten das es die USA gewesen sein MÜSSEN!


Doch genau das haben die meisten geschrieben!



> Zu der Geschichte gehören zwei Seiten. Ist ja nicht so als wäre es nur das "teuflische" Iranische Regime, das an der Vormachtstellung im Nahen Osten interessiert ist. Zu dem Spiel gehören auch noch die Saudis, die nicht unbedingt ideologisch besser sind als der Iran und ebenfalls die Vorherrschaft im Nahen Osten möchten, aber da hat ja keiner Bedenken wegen, da die Saudis ja auf der "richtigen" Seite stehen, im Gegensatz zum Iran, wo man auf die USA, wegen deren Rolle in den Anfängen des iranischen Gottesstaats, nicht gut zu sprechen ist.


Wen willst du eigentlich verarschen, wenn ich schreibe: Zitat:
Zu behaupten die USA oder die US Regierung wären unisono an einem Krieg mit dem Iran interessiert ist ziemlicher Bullshit, ich darf daran erinnern das unter Obama noch der Atomwaffenvertrag mit dem Iran unterschrieben wurde, nach 20 und mehr Jahren Sanktionen. Der derzeitigen US Regierung geht dieser Vertrag nicht weit genug, das kann man größtenteils auf die Trump Administration schieben, und ihre starke "Verbandelung"/Korruption mit Saudi Arabien und Israel, allerding hat der Iran in Syrien, Libanon und Jemen alles andere als ein friedfertiges Verhalten an den Tag gelegt,*sondern betreibt dort wie andere Staaten aus der Region auch*, klassischen Imperialismus, um die Vorherschaft in dieser Region zu gewinnen und den Schiitischen Einfluss zu stärken und auszubauen gegen die Suniten.



> Du kannst für blöd halten was du willst und ich behaupte auch sicher nicht das die USA als Nation an dem Krieg gewollt interessiert sind, aber mit Goldlöckchen im Weißen Haus ist es leider nicht völlig unwahrscheinlich das die USA in den Krieg mit dem Iran "ungewollt" reinschlittern könnten, weil Trump einfach ein Vollidiot ist der die Tragweite seiner militärischen Entscheidungen oft gar nicht ausreichend zu überblicken scheint (Militärische(s) Reaktionen (Pokern) sind (ist) nun mal was anderes als in einem Unternehmen in der Wirtschaft Entscheidungspoker zu spielen).
> 
> Wie gefährlich Trump ist siehst du schon daran das er für den Abschuss der Spionagedrohne über iranischen Hoheitsgewässern Luftschläge wollte und davon dann nur vorläufig abgerückt ist weil sein militärischer Stab da wohl heftige Diskussionen mit ihm hatte, um das zu verhindern. Weil was wäre denn wohl passiert hätte es US-Luftschläge gegen den Iran gegeben? Zugeschaut hätte der Iran beim Bombardieren sicher nicht, man hätte auf die US-Flugzeuge geschossen und sicher auch welche abgeschossen, das hätte sich dann direkt in den Krieg, mit der wieder darauf folgenden Gegenreaktion, "reingeschaukelt".



Wo habe ich in meinem Post vorher nur einmal Trump verteidigt? Ich halte den für genauso bescheuert wie du, das weiß auch jeder hier in dem Forum, der meine Auslassungen zu Trump an früherer Stelle gelesen hat!
Deshalb glaube ich aber noch lange nicht daran, dass "er" befohlen hat die Tanker anzugreifen, sondern glaube das er und seine Berater eine andere Strategie, wegen der Sanktionen verfolgen und habe auch mit keinem Wort geschrieben, das ich diese Strategie befürworte, meine Analyse richtete sich einzig und alleine auf einen provozierten Krieg.



> Zudem, auch jeder halbwegs normale denkende US-Militär kann eben kein Interesse daran haben einen Krieg gegen den Iran zu führen, weil der Iran ist (trotz Sanktionen) nicht der Irak unter Saddam, da würde es im schlimmsten Fall zu einem langen asymmetrischen Krieg kommen, selbst wenn man das Land besetzen würde. Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten dort wieder zehntausende Soldaten über unzählige Jahre zu stationieren und Geld in ein instabile neue Regierung und ein instabiles Land pumpen zu müssen.


Hier sind wir absolut einer Meinung, aber mein vorheriger Post war auch nicht explizit an dich gerichtet, sondern eher an die Idioten danach, die glauben alle Provokation und Krigstreiberei geht von den USA aus!



> Vieleicht waren es ja die Saudis? Es ist doch auch nicht unauffällig wie sie sich seit Monaten verbal am Säbelrasseln gegen den Iran beteiligen und für die Saudis ist alles gut was den Iran schlecht darstehen lässt / schwächt und es wäre auch, sofern es dazu kommt, eine komfortable Lösung ( der Iran ist immerhin der größte regionale / religöse Feind der Saudis), würden die USA in einen Krieg gegen Iran verwickelt werden und das iranische Regime wegfegen und von einem nebenbei noch steigenden Ölpreis würde man auch in Saudi Arabien profitieren.



Das kann sehr gut sein, deshalb noch mal mein Zitat: "Ich weiß nicht wer die Tanker anggriffen hat", soweit zu deinem Verständnis unserer Muttersprache.



> Ach du lachst über die frei gegebenen Geheimdienstunterlagen? Lachst du auch über die Chemiewaffenlüge im Irak? Weil du gelesen hast wie es "wirklich" war?



Klärst du mich dann bitte noch auf, was der Irak, mit Vietnam zu tun hat?
Schon mal was von der NLF = Vietcong gehört?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber ich vergaß: Der gute Irak unter Saddam, der ja keine Chemiewaffen gehabt haben soll...  Das Daesh auch Chemiewaffen aus irakischen Beständen eingesetzt hat, wird auch fleißig ignoriert.


Dennoch war es ein Fehler im Irak einzumarschieren. Das hat die ganze Region destabilisiert. Und der IS ist auch daraus hervorgegangen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

Das bestreitet auch niemand, dass das von George W und seiner Administration ein riesen Fehler und die Argumente teilweise erstunken und erlogen waren.
Darauf kann man aber schlecht  fast 20 Jahre später auf den Iran schließen, vor allendingen dann, wenn die USA dort vorrangig schon immer die Strategie der Sanktionen verfolgt haben.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Geplanter US-Angriff auf den Iran: Abbruch zehn Minuten vor dem Start | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> jungle.world - Europas fehlende Iran-Strategie
> 
> Vorallem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Iran in der Vergangenheit  wiederholt angedroht hat, die Straße von Hormus zu blockieren, wenn es nicht nach ihrem Willen geht.



Das kann der Iran auch ohne solchen Dilettantismus, Tanker mit Haftladungen in die Luft jagen, erreichen, z.B. durch verminen der Straße mit Seeminen (der Iran besitzt große Mengen & produziert selbst durch eine gemeinsame Kooperation mit China sehr moderne Seeminen).
Ich bezweifle das da noch ein Schiff durchfährt sobald der Iran dort verminen würde und das kommuniziert, somal das der Iran in den 1980er Jahren bereits einmal wirksam so gemacht hat, warum also diesmal so einen Unsinn mit den Tankern anfangen?



Poulton schrieb:


> U.S. Intelligence Documents on Chemical Weapons Found in Iraq - The New York Times
> 
> Aber ich vergaß: Der gute Irak unter Saddam, der ja keine Chemiewaffen gehabt haben soll...  Das Daesh auch Chemiewaffen aus irakischen Beständen eingesetzt hat, wird auch fleißig ignoriert.



Heute wieder zu wenig Kontent vom Altschauerberg bekommen? Weder behauptete ich der Irak unter Saddam war ein Good Guy, noch  ging es bei der Aussage darum ob der Irak noch alte chemische Munition hatte:

Irak - USA sollen Chemiewaffen-Funde verschleiert haben - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de

(Man sollte sich aber mal fragen warum die USA das damals meinten mal wieder verschleiern zu müssen, abgesehen davon das diese Chemeische Munition in so miserabelen Zustand war das sie wohl in überwiegenden Teilen schon seit spätestens Ende der 1990er Jahre nicht mehr einsetzbar war. Vieleicht auch genau deshalb verschleiert?)



> Die fragliche Munition wurde vor 1991  gefertigt. Senfgas kann zwar lange gelagert werden, ohne seine Toxizität  zu verlieren. Allerdings war der Zustand der Munition in den  dokumentierten Fällen so schlecht, dass sie nicht mehr einsatzfähig  sein dürfte.
> Nervenkampfstoffe verlieren nach drei bis fünf Jahren zunehmend  ihre Giftigkeit. Anders sieht es im Fall von sogenannter binärer  Munition aus. In diesem Munitionstyp sind etwa zwei Behälter mit  Vorstufen von Sarin enthalten, die sich erst bei der Zündung der Granate  vermischen und den Kampfstoff durch chemische Reaktion bilden.



Es ging schlicht darum das die US-Administration nachweislich bewusst vor dem zweiten Irakkrieg Beweise über deren damals aktuelle Herstellung gefälscht hat und das steht ja wohl außer Frage, oder ist die Haut heute mal bei dir in dem Fall auch kein Organ mehr?

Irak-Krieg: Amerikanische Regierung legte falsche Beweise vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Don-71 schrieb:


> @  Nightslaver
> 
> Du bist absolut nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen!
> Man muss dir Schaum vor dem Mund unterstellen und eine ausgeprägte  Leseschwäche, zusammen mit muttersprachlichen  Verständnisschwierigkeiten, dazu noch ein rotes Tuch, weil es sich um  meine Person handelt



Ernst nehmen kann man höchstens dich regelmäßig nicht, da bist du durch die (nicht selten auch "missverständliche" ,freundlich ausgedrückt) Art / Formulierung deiner Posts aber auch oft selber schuld.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann sehr gut sein, deshalb noch mal mein  Zitat: "Ich weiß nicht wer die Tanker anggriffen hat", soweit zu deinem  Verständnis unserer Muttersprache.



Und es war lediglich eine einfache angebrachte Vermutung von mir zu dem wer angegriffen haben könnte, im Kontext dazu wer in Frage kommt überhaupt die Tanker angegriffen zu haben.
Soviel zu deinem Verständnis der Muttersprache, die du scheinbar selber auch nicht besser verstehst...


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> warum also diesmal so einen Unsinn mit den Tankern anfangen?


Maximale Aufmerksamkeit bei geringstmöglichen Mitteleinsatz. Zumal man nicht das Problem hat, hinterher wieder alles räumen zu müssen.



> Heute wieder zu wenig Kontent vom Altschauerberg bekommen?


Schmeißt du wieder den Brügel raus? 



> (Man sollte sich aber mal fragen warum die USA das damals meinten mal wieder verschleiern zu müssen,


Es gab davor schon Veröffentlichung über Funde. Nur hat es hierzulande recht schnell keinen mehr wirklich interessiert bzw. war nur eine Randnotiz wert, da Western von gestern. 

Apropos: Die Vernichtung sämtlicher bekannter irakischer Chemiewaffen wurde erst letztes Jahr abgeschlossen: OPCW Director-General Congratulates Iraq on Complete Destruction of Chemical Weapons Remnants | OPCW
Wobei es weiterhin Inspektionen geben wird:


> One former chemical weapons production facility in Iraq remains subject to inspection until 2028.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es gab davor schon Veröffentlichung über Funde. Nur hat es hierzulande recht schnell keinen mehr wirklich interessiert bzw. war nur eine Randnotiz wert, da Western von gestern.
> 
> Apropos: Die Vernichtung sämtlicher bekannter irakischer Chemiewaffen wurde erst letztes Jahr abgeschlossen: OPCW Director-General Congratulates Iraq on Complete Destruction of Chemical Weapons Remnants | OPCW


Fakt ist, dass die Amerikaner einen Kriegsgrund gesucht haben, um damals in den Irak einmarschieren zu können. Und zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es keine Beweise für Chemiewaffen.
Wie ich schon schrieb: der Einmarsch in den Irak war ein großer Fehler und hat zur Destabilisierung des nahen Ostens beigetragen und viel Tod und Leid verursacht.
Da braucht man sich auch nicht mit irgendwelchen unwichtigen Detailfragen beschäftigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Maximale Aufmerksamkeit bei geringstmöglichen Mitteleinsatz.



Theoretisch möglich, scheint mir aber ehr untypisch für den Iran, wenn man seine bisherigen Strategien in solchen Situationen zugrunde legt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Schmeißt du wieder den Brügel raus?



Wenn du (Miniatur) Brügel sehen willst musst du auf das Drachen-Pornhub gehen, oder zum Altschauerberg fahren, mir fehlt das Interesse, die Zeit und Lust für sowas.



Poulton schrieb:


> Es gab davor schon Veröffentlichung über Funde. Nur hat es hierzulande recht schnell keinen mehr wirklich interessiert bzw. war nur eine Randnotiz wert, da Western von gestern.



Warum sich auch für Chemische Munition interessieren die sowieso schon vor dem zweiten Irakkrieg überwiegend nicht mehr verwendbar war?


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die Amerikaner einen Kriegsgrund gesucht haben, um damals in den Irak einmarschieren zu können. Und zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es keine Beweise für Chemiewaffen.
> Wie ich schon schrieb: der Einmarsch in den Irak war ein großer Fehler und hat zur Destabilisierung des nahen Ostens beigetragen und viel Tod und Leid verursacht.
> Da braucht man sich auch nicht mit irgendwelchen unwichtigen Detailfragen beschäftigen.



Ich gebe dir in deiner Aussage recht, aber du verwechselt hier etwas mit den Chemiewaffen!
Es war allgemein bekannt das der Irak Chemiewaffen besitzt, damit hatte er schon auf eigenem Gebiet, Kurden angegriffen!
Die USA unterstellten Massenvernichtungswaffen, mit Bio und Chemiewaffen.

Chemiewaffenprogramm des Irak – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir in deiner Aussage recht, aber du verwechselt hier etwas mit den Chemiewaffen!
> Es war allgemein bekannt das der Irak Chemiewaffen besitzt, damit hatte er schon auf eigenem Gebiet, Kurden angegriffen!
> Die USA unterstellten Massenvernichtungswaffen, mit Bio und Chemiewaffen.
> 
> Chemiewaffenprogramm des Irak – Wikipedia


Ja ok, da hatte ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ja, ich erinnere mich "Chemie-Ali" usw der ja später soviel ich weiß auch verurteilt und hingerichtet wurde.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sich auch für Chemische Munition interessieren die sowieso schon vor dem zweiten Irakkrieg überwiegend nicht mehr verwendbar war?


Das mag vielleicht auf Sarin zutreffen, nicht aber auf mustard gas. Nicht umsonst bereiten die kurz nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg in der Nord- und Ostsee verklappten Bestände der Wehrmacht noch heute Probleme. Die Haltbarkeit von Senfgas hatten im übrigen auch die USA und, wiedereinmal, die Kurzen zu spüren bekommen: Isis fired mustard gas at US troops in Iraq, says Pentagon | The Independent
Exclusive: Samples confirm Islamic State used mustard gas in Iraq - diplomat - Reuters


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir in deiner Aussage recht, aber du verwechselt hier etwas mit den Chemiewaffen!
> Es war allgemein bekannt das der Irak Chemiewaffen besitzt, damit hatte er schon auf eigenem Gebiet, Kurden angegriffen!
> Die USA unterstellten Massenvernichtungswaffen, mit Bio und Chemiewaffen.
> 
> Chemiewaffenprogramm des Irak – Wikipedia



Ja und alle Einsätze (u.a gegen Kurden und Iran im ersten Golfkrieg) & selbstproduzierten Geschosse die bekannt wurden waren von vor dem zweiten Golfkrieg.

Geht man nach dem schlechten Zustand der Munition die man dann nach dem dritten Golfkrieg aus der Produktion von Anfang der 1990er Jahre fand könnten es genau so gut Restbestände gewesen sein die untergegangen sind (nicht mehr erfasst waren).

Übrigens wurde der Einsatz gegen die Kurden direkt nach dem zweiten Golfkrieg, auch damals von der westlichen Allianz zur Stabilisierung des Saddam Regiemes toleriert. Bush hatte damals kein Interesse daran Saddam und sein Regime komplett zu stürzen (eben genau auch wegen den Folgen für die Stabilität / Vormacht in der Region und Kosten für die USA).
An den Toten Kurden hat der Westen sich also die Hände durchaus mit schmutzig gemacht. Zum einen schon weil die chemischen Kampfstoffe aus den USA / Europa stammten und zum anderen weil man sie Saddam einsetzen ließ. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht auf Sarin zutreffen, nicht  aber auf mustard gas. Nicht umsonst bereiten die kurz nach dem Zweiten  Weltkrieg in der Nord- und Ostsee verklappten Bestände der Wehrmacht  noch heute Probleme.



Genau darum schrieb ich überwiegend, weil es vor allem Senfgas und andere Nervengifte betrifft, Sarin als binärer Kampfstoff aber in der Regel nicht, was übrigens auch schon so in meinem Quote von der süddeutschen Zeitung stand.



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Haltbarkeit von Senfgas hatten im übrigen auch die USA und, wiedereinmal, die Kurzen zu spüren bekommen: Isis fired mustard gas at US troops in Iraq, says Pentagon | The Independent
> Exclusive: Samples confirm Islamic State used mustard gas in Iraq - diplomat - Reuters



Das muss nicht zwingend alter Bestand gewesen sein, da Senfgas selbst unter ehr provisorischen Bedingungen recht einfach produziert werden kann:

Senfgas – Wikipedia

Islamischer Staat soll selbst hergestelltes Senfgas eingesetzt haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

Ich heiße nicht Don-71 und das zitierte Stück stammt auch nicht von Don-71.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

Danke, ich war auch schon am ansetzen......


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Nochmal zum Iran: 

Es war bei Markus Lanz am 18.06. u.a.  Michael Lüders zu Gast.
Der beschäftigt sich auch mit dem nahen Osten und hat gesagt das im Irak-Iran Krieg die USA beide Regime mehr oder weniger unterstützt haben.
Um eigene Interessen zu verfolgen und durchzusetzen. Es ging wohl, wie so oft, auch um Erdöl.

Markus Lanz vom 18. Juni 2019 - ZDFmediathek

Vielleicht hole ich mir auch das Buch "Armageddon im Orient. Wie die Saudi-Connection den Iran ins Visier nimmt" von ihm.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

Nicht nur die USA, alle Staaten (Westen wie Osten, gab es damals noch), haben mehr oder minder beide Parteien beliefert auch die BRD.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

Der Iran-Claqueur Lüders darf natürlich nicht fehlen. 
jungle.world - Michael Lueders, der Imperialismuskritiker

Fehlt nur noch Hodentöter.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Iran-Claqueur Lüders darf natürlich nicht fehlen.
> jungle.world - Michael Lueders, der Imperialismuskritiker


Das du wieder so nen komischen Link hervorkramst wundert mich nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2019)

Lüders ist schon umstritten und er ist auch recht einseitig mit seiner Kritik, da nur die USA und der Westen alles falsch machen und alle anderen sind ausschließlich Friedenstauben, vor allen dingen her Herr Assad aus Syrien, den er besonders "verehrt", da er bei ihm in Damaskus studiert hat.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Ok. Ich finde auch es sollten alle Seiten betrachtet werden. Nur so kann man die Objektivität bewaren.
Einseitiges USA Bashing halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.
Wobei es  aber wirklich sehr viele Beispiele gibt in denen sie "Weltpolizei" gespielt und Kriege unterstützt und geführt haben.
Aber Unschuldsengel ist wohl fast kein Land. 
Auch Deutschland mit seiner Doppelmoral ist heuchlerisch.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Iran:
> 
> Es war bei Markus Lanz am 18.06. u.a.  Michael Lüders zu Gast.
> Der beschäftigt sich auch mit dem nahen Osten und hat gesagt das im Irak-Iran Krieg die USA beide Regime mehr oder weniger unterstützt haben.
> Um eigene Interessen zu verfolgen und durchzusetzen. Es ging wohl, wie so oft, auch um Erdöl.



Es ging ja immer darum den Klassenfeind eins auszuwischen.
Die USA haben die Afghanen mit Waffen beliefert, damit die gegen die Sowjets kämpfen konnten.
Die Sowjets haben die Kubaner aufgerüstet.
Und als Saddam den Iran angegriffen hat, waren die USA natürlich bemüht Waffen an den Irak zu liefern.
Was sie jedoch nicht davon abhielt auch den Iran zu beliefern. Es geht ums Geschäft. Geld kennt keine politische Ausrichtung.
Und das ist heute genauso wie damals. 
Und wir Deutschen verdienen ja auch gut daran.
Exporte nach Saudi-Arabien: Warum Deutschland weiter Waffen liefert | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA haben die Afghanen mit Waffen beliefert, damit die gegen die Sowjets kämpfen konnten.


Und soviel ich weiß haben sie irgendwann die Mudschaheddin im Stich gelassen. Einer von ihnen war Osama bin Laden.
Der hat das wohl den USA sehr übel genommen. Deswegen Al Quaida Terror und der 11. September.
Draus folgten Afghanistan und Irakinvasion. 
Destabilsierung des nahen Ostens. Gründung des IS.
Bürgerkrieg im Irak und Syrien etc.

Mal runtergebrochen.


> Und wir Deutschen verdienen ja auch gut daran.
> Exporte nach Saudi-Arabien: Warum Deutschland weiter Waffen liefert | tagesschau.de


Mit denen Zivilisten im Jemen getötet werden.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

Das entstandene Machtvakuum durch den Zusammenbruch des Ostblocks musste ja irgendwie gefüllt werden.

Ohne die Einflussnahme des "Westens", wäre das Chaos im Nahen Osten doch noch größer.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und soviel ich weiß haben sie irgendwann die Mudschaheddin im Stich gelassen. Einer von ihnen war Osama bin Laden.



Die Amerikaner haben, wie immer, keinen Plan dafür gehabt, was passieren soll, wenn der Konflikt zu Ende ist.
Als die Afghanen die Sowjets aus dem Land gejagt hatten, haben auch die Amerikaner alles eingestellt -- denn das Ziel den Sowjets eins auszuwischen war ja erledigt.
Man hätte aber weiter machen sollen. Im Prinzip das, was sie auch in Europa gemacht haben, als der zweite Weltkrieg zu Ende war.
Sie hätten das Land beim Wiederaufbau helfen können. Leute ausbilden, Strukturen schaffen. Das hätte eine Menge geändert.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben, wie immer, keinen Plan dafür gehabt, was passieren soll, wenn der Konflikt zu Ende ist.
> Als die Afghanen die Sowjets aus dem Land gejagt hatten, haben auch die Amerikaner alles eingestellt -- denn das Ziel den Sowjets eins auszuwischen war ja erledigt.
> Man hätte aber weiter machen sollen. Im Prinzip das, was sie auch in Europa gemacht haben, als der zweite Weltkrieg zu Ende war.
> Sie hätten das Land beim Wiederaufbau helfen können. Leute ausbilden, Strukturen schaffen. Das hätte eine Menge geändert.



Das hätte aber wohl nicht funktioniert, da die Mudschaheddin nicht einfach nur politisch liberale Widerstandskämpfer gegen die UDSSR waren, sondern sich unter ihen eben auch viele religiöse Fanatiker (die aus diversen Ländern kamen, u.a. Ägypten & Saudi Arabien) befanden, die einen Gottesstaat wollten. Ein Wiederaufbau nach europäischen Prinzip, nach dem Krieg gegen Russland, hätte also zimlich wahrscheinlich nicht funktioniert, außer man hätte in Afghanistan sowas wie einen Iran 2.0 in noch extremer gewollt, was es dann auch ohne die USA unter den Taliban im nachfolgden Bürgerkrieg wurde, nur eben in wirtschaftlich völlig am Boden.

Wobei das wirtschaftlich zu vor dem russischen Afghanistankrieg auch nicht viel Unterschied gemacht hat. Afghanistan war schon vor der russischen Invasion ein wirtschaftlich massiv rückständiges Land, ohne wirkliche Industrie, das im Grunde nur von seiner Vieh- & Landwirtschaft und etwas Bergbau (vor allem Kupfererze & Schmucksteine) gelebt hat.
Der Unterschied war damals nur das es unter der konstitutionellen Monarchie wenigstens demokratisch und halbwegs westlich lieberal war (zumindest in den größeren Ballungszentren wie Kabul, wesentlich weniger in den provenziellen Bergdörfern).

Hätten die USA die liberalen Kräfte nach dem Krieg weiter unterstützt  wäre die Situation vermutlich nicht wesentlich anders als die die wir  heute in Afghanistan haben, da die liberalen Kräfte auch bereits nach dem russischen Afghanistankrieg zu schwach waren um noch die Kontrolle über das Land zu behalten.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

Iran: USA sollen Cyberangriff gegen Teheran ausgefuehrt haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Slezer (23. Juni 2019)

Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal (stuxnet)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal (stuxnet)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Ja und weiter?
Ist es erstrebenswert, das der Iran und sein Regime Atomwaffen hat, in letzter Konsequenz?

Ich kann das für mich verneinen.


----------



## Slezer (23. Juni 2019)

Es ist ja nicht bewiesen das der Iran Atomwaffen hat. Wieso darf USA (zb) Atomwaffen haben und der Iran nicht? Wer entscheidet das? Wieso darf a und b nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juni 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht bewiesen das der Iran Atomwaffen hat. Wieso darf USA (zb) Atomwaffen haben und der Iran nicht? Wer entscheidet das? Wieso darf a und b nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



In erster LInie der Atomwaffensperrvertrag. 

Zum Thema Naher Osten und Iran:

Gen. Wesley Clark Weighs Presidential Bid: “I Think About It Every Day” | Democracy Now!



> Well, in a way. But, you know, history doesn’t repeat itself exactly twice. What I did warn about when I testified in front of Congress in 2002, I said if you want to worry about a state, it shouldn’t be Iraq, it should be Iran. But this government, our administration, wanted to worry about Iraq, not Iran.
> 
> I knew why, because I had been through the Pentagon right after 9/11. About 10 days after 9/11, I went through the Pentagon, and I saw Secretary Rumsfeld and Deputy Secretary Wolfowitz. I went downstairs just to say hello to some of the people on the Joint Staff who used to work for me, and one of the generals called me in. He said, “Sir, you’ve got to come in and talk to me a second.” I said, “Well, you’re too busy.” He said, “No, no.” He says, “We’ve made the decision we’re going to war with Iraq.” This was on or about the 20th of September. I said, “We’re going to war with Iraq? Why?” He said, “I don’t know.” He said, “I guess they don’t know what else to do.” So I said, “Well, did they find some information connecting Saddam to al-Qaeda?” He said, “No, no.” He says, “There’s nothing new that way. They just made the decision to go to war with Iraq.” He said, “I guess it’s like we don’t know what to do about terrorists, but we’ve got a good military, and we can take down governments.” And he said, “I guess if the only tool you have is a hammer, every problem has to look like a nail.”
> 
> So I came back to see him a few weeks later, and by that time we were bombing in Afghanistan. I said, “Are we still going to war with Iraq?” And he said, “Oh, it’s worse than that.” He reached over on his desk. He picked up a piece of paper. And he said, “I just got this down from upstairs” — meaning the secretary of defense’s office — “today.” *And he said, “This is a memo that describes how we’re going to take out seven countries in five years, starting with Iraq, and then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and, finishing off, Iran.” *I said, “Is it classified?” He said, “Yes, sir.” I said, “Well, don’t show it to me.” And I saw him a year or so ago, and I said, “You remember that?” He said, “Sir, I didn’t show you that memo! I didn’t show it to you!”


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja und weiter?
> Ist es erstrebenswert, das der Iran und sein Regime Atomwaffen hat, in letzter Konsequenz?
> 
> Ich kann das für mich verneinen.



Ich gehöre zu den Leuten. die alle Arten von Massenvernichtungswaffen ablehnen.
Weder atomare, noch biologische oder chemische Waffen sollten es auf der Erde geben und jeder, der daran forscht, sie entwickelt oder versucht ihrer habhaft zu werden, sollte von der Weltgemeinschaft ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (24. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lüders ist schon umstritten und er ist auch recht einseitig mit seiner Kritik, da nur die USA und der Westen alles falsch machen und alle anderen sind ausschließlich Friedenstauben,



Ich habe mir das was er sagte bei Lanz angehört und er differenziert da doch deutlich, er kritisiert auch den Iran. 

Aber hätten die Holzköpfe der USA 1953 nicht Mussadegh gestürzt, gäbe es jetzt dort keinen Khamenei mehr, aka geistlichen Führer.

Der tiefe Staat der USA plant schon lange damit den Iran anzugreifen und jetzt hat sich Trump selbst den Architekten des Irakkrieg Bolton ins Amt geholt.

Aber erst mal alle als Vtler beschimpfen. 
Hätte sich die USA/Nato da unten rausgehalten sähe es deutlich besser aus. 

Gut dann gäbe mit Lybien, Syrien, Irak usw. noch etliche Staaten die keine Satellitenstaaten der USA wären, aber ohne die USA wäre es erheblich friedlicher. 

Die sind in Wirklichkeit der Terrorstaat Nummer eins, weil sie entweder devide et impera betreiben und im Bedarfsfall einfach beide Parteien mit Waffen unterstützen oder wenn ihre Unternehmen wieder ölhungrig sind, einfach mit einem neuen Krieg sich dort unten ausbreiten. 

Wird bestimmt lustig werden und es gibt immernoch Spinner, die die USA verteidigen. 
Es ist völlig irrelevant wer dort Präsident ist,früher oder später schlagen sie los. 

Eine multipolare Welt wäre deutlich entspannter, aber nein, jetzt versucht die USA nochmal alles. 
Der wirtschaftkrieg gegen China, wird sich auch immer weiter verschlimmern. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> vor allen dingen her Herr Assad aus Syrien, den er besonders "verehrt", da er bei ihm in Damaskus studiert hat.



Assad ist ja auch noch demokratischer als die Systeme im Iran, im Irak in Lybien, Afghanistan oder Saudi Arabien oder Katar. 

Aber klar, der Mann musste weg. 
Die USA versuchen immer wieder aufs Neue die absolute Weltherrschaft zu erzielen, siehe Joint Vision 2020,und wenn alle ausgeschaltet sind, geht es Russland und China an den Kragen.

Was wäre eigentlich, wenn Iran mit einer Drohne leicht über die Grenzen der USA fliegen würde und die USA die Drohne folgerichtig abschiesst, der Iran dann aber als Vergeltung die USA angreifen würde und 175 Menschen tötet. 

Man müsste sich das mal vorstellen, genau das passiert anders herum. 
Wer da auch nur eine einzige Berechtigung sieht, dass die USA irgendwen angreifen dürfen, der hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.

Der Iran würde selbst mit Atomwaffen niemanden angreifen. 
Man sieht es ja in Nordkorea, die sind erst einmal fein raus. 

Wenn der geistliche Führer schlau wäre, würde er mit den USA verhandeln und diese Verhandlungen so  lange rausschieben, bis sich in den USA die Regierung wechselt und die Demokraten an die Macht kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

Dich kann man echt nicht ernst nehmen, aber lebe weiter in deiner USA ist immer böse VT Filterblase!



> Assad ist ja auch noch demokratischer als die Systeme im Iran, im Irak in Lybien, Afghanistan oder Saudi Arabien oder Katar.



Bei dir muss alleine vom Verständnis etwas ganz schön kaputt sein, wenn du Assad als demokratischer bezeichnest als den Iran, der Rest deiner Aufzählung (ausgenommen Iran) rangiert genau auf Augenhöhe mit Assad, aber im Grunde sind diese Worte verschwendete Zeit!


----------



## Slezer (25. Juni 2019)

Es gibt wirklich so Leute wie "Don". OK krass hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krautmausch (25. Juni 2019)

Hier geht's gar nicht um Atomwaffen, denn der Iran hat sich bisher an die UN-Verträge gehalten. Es ist allerdings so, dass es relativ hohe Beweislast gibt, dass u.a. die Hamas aus iranischen Kanälen finanziert wird. Das reicht aber jedem anderen Land als den USA nicht als Grund, Krieg zu führen, deswegen können die Israelis selbst auch nicht in die Offensive gehen (auch wenn sie desöfteren dem Iran über den Mund fahren und ihn als größte Bedrohung für die Region sehen, was aus ihrer Sicht auch so sein mag). Stattdessen sollen die dank ihrer politischen Macht mehr oder weniger immunen USA jetzt die Aufräumer für die Israelis spielen, da sie im Prinzip die einzigen sind, die mit erfundenen Kriegsgründen davon kommen. Auch für den Irak wurde bis heute niemand zur Verantwortung gezogen. Und es wird vollkommen unterschätzt oder heruntergespielt, was für einen wahnsinnigen Einfluss Israel in Washington hat und wie sich die USA regelmäßig für die Jerusalemer Regierung krumm machen. Es geht im Kern um Israel, und die USA nehmen sich jetzt nur etwas Zeit, um ein dichtes Netz der Anschuldigungen aufzubauen und den Konflikt hoch zu schaukeln. Gerätschaften haben sie ja schon in die Region gekarrt.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Aber hätten die Holzköpfe der USA 1953 nicht Mussadegh gestürzt, gäbe es jetzt dort keinen Khamenei mehr, aka geistlichen Führer.


Das zur gleichen Zeit der Kalte Krieg herrschte und Mussadegh sowjetischen Truppen Zugang zum Iran verschaffen wollte, wird natürlich konsequent ausgeblendet. Passt ja schließlich nicht ins Weltbild.



> tiefe Staat


Was kommt als nächstes? Jebsen, Radio Moskau und Konsorten als Quelle für irgendwas?



> Die sind in Wirklichkeit der Terrorstaat Nummer eins,


Genau, das friedliche Russland und China unterstützen ja niemand mit Waffen, ... und führen natürlich niemals selber direkt oder indirekt über Stellvertreter Kriege.



> oder wenn ihre Unternehmen wieder ölhungrig sind,


Und deswegen hatte im Irak auch China das rennen bei den Förderkonzesionen gemacht und nicht irgendwelche Ölfirmen aus den USA oder Großbritannien... Aber Hauptsache man kann mal wieder den Truther-Humbug des "Blut für Öl" von sich geben.



> Der wirtschaftkrieg gegen China, wird sich auch immer weiter verschlimmern.


China würde natürlich niemals Wirtschaftskrieg führen und versuchen seine wirtschaftlichen Interessen auch auf anderem Wege durchzusetzen. Nein, soetwas machen natürlich nur die USA... 



> Assad ist ja auch noch demokratischer als die Systeme im Iran, im Irak in Lybien, Afghanistan oder Saudi Arabien oder Katar.


Wer Assad als demokratisch sieht, für den ist Putin und Erdowahn auch ein lupenreiner Demokrat und die grünen Männchen in der Ostukraine und Krim, russische Müllmänner...


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben, wie immer, keinen Plan dafür gehabt, was passieren soll, wenn der Konflikt zu Ende ist.
> Als die Afghanen die Sowjets aus dem Land gejagt hatten, haben auch die Amerikaner alles eingestellt -- denn das Ziel den Sowjets eins auszuwischen war ja erledigt.
> Man hätte aber weiter machen sollen. Im Prinzip das, was sie auch in Europa gemacht haben, als der zweite Weltkrieg zu Ende war.
> Sie hätten das Land beim Wiederaufbau helfen können. Leute ausbilden, Strukturen schaffen. Das hätte eine Menge geändert.



Die USA haben vor allem das Problem der Religion im Nahen Osten ausgeblendet, als sie in den Irak sind. Da unten schwillt ja auch ein Konflikt zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten, etc. und wohl mit der größte Faktor für die Probleme dort. Mehr Fehler als die eingesetzte Übergangsregierung die Bush nach dem Irak Krieg eingerichtet hat, konnte man nicht machen.


----------



## Das_DinG (25. Juni 2019)

Ach kommt schon...

Trump hat bewiesen zu welchem Kaliber er gehört...

Manchmal droht er, aber auch nur um einige in den Deep-State-Reihen einwenig zu beruhigen...

Hat man doch gut gesehen wie es bei der großangelegten medialen Panikaktion geschehen ist, als man von einem Beginn des 3. Weltkrieges die Meldung auf allen unwichtigen gleichgeschalteten Kanälen beobachten konnte, als Syrien so "vehemment" angegriffen wurde, und letztlich dabei nicht wirklich etwas passiert ist...

Sehr abwechslungsreich waren auch die immerwiederkehrenden Videoaufnahmen von irgendwelchen Jets, die herumflogen, und dann landeten...
So richtig schönes Goldfisch-TV...

Jetzt genau dasselbe Schemata 



P.S.

Das beste ist aber wenn sich einige Teile der unwissend gelassenen Arbeiterbevölkerung über "Politik" das Maul zerfetzen möchten anhand von welchen Infos??
Welche durch Reuters und Co gefiltert worden sind?

Leute, wacht auf, ihr seid Arbeiter & Konsument, ihr sollte doch gar nicht wissen, wer Demokrat oder Diktator, oder beides ist, und was entschieden wird auf der Weltbühne...

Konsumiert doch endlich!!!


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2019)

Das_DinG schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Das beste ist aber wenn sich einige Teile der unwissend gelassenen Arbeiterbevölkerung über "Politik" das Maul zerfetzen möchten anhand von welchen Infos??
> Welche durch Reuters und Co gefiltert worden sind?
> ...



Und was bist du?  Etwa einer der den Kreis endlich durchbrechen konnte, der andauernden Gehirnwäsche?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (25. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das zur gleichen Zeit der Kalte Krieg herrschte und Mussadegh sowjetischen Truppen Zugang zum Iran verschaffen wollte, wird natürlich konsequent ausgeblendet. Passt ja schließlich nicht ins Weltbild.



Passt nicht wirklich, da dies nicht der Grund für seinen Sturz war, sondern die Abadan Krise und sein Wille Ölunternehmen zu verstaatlichen.
Ob das der USA gefällt oder nicht, geht die doch gar nichts an, Staaten sind souverän und nicht unter der Fuchtel der USA. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes? Jebsen, Radio Moskau und Konsorten als Quelle für irgendwas?



Ne, Wesley Clark, kein Jensen oder sonst wer. 
Wer 7 Länder in 5 Jahren angreifen will und das ohne jede Legitimation, Nunja, glaub was du willst.



Poulton schrieb:


> Genau, das friedliche Russland und China unterstützen ja niemand mit Waffen, ... und führen natürlich niemals selber direkt oder indirekt über Stellvertreter Kriege.



Eher weniger bis gar nicht, richtig, ausser die USA drängen sie dazu, siehe Ukraine. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Und deswegen hatte im Irak auch China das rennen bei den Förderkonzesionen gemacht und nicht irgendwelche Ölfirmen aus den USA oder Großbritannien.



Das stimmt, im Falle des Iraks ist es wahrscheinlich kein Ölkrieg, weil die Fördermenge einfach anteilig sehr gering war. 



Poulton schrieb:


> China würde natürlich niemals Wirtschaftskrieg führen und versuchen seine wirtschaftlichen Interessen auch auf anderem Wege durchzusetzen. Nein, soetwas machen natürlich nur die USA...



Jeder setzt seine Interessen durch, die USA hält in der Regel mit Regime Changes, Kriegen oder verdeckten Operationen. 
Wenn es nicht immer um das Öl geht, dann geht es eben um Geostrategie, um Russland und China immer mehr auf die Pelle zu rücken. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wer Assad als demokratisch sieht, für den ist Putin und Erdowahn auch ein lupenreiner Demokrat und die grünen Männchen in der Ostukraine und Krim, russische Müllmänner...



Wenn es um Demokratie und Menschenrechte ginge, dann würde die USA nicht wahlweise mit Terroregimen zusammenarbeiten und sie unterstützen. Saudi Arabien sind Menschenrechts und Demokratie Experten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei dir muss alleine vom Verständnis etwas ganz schön kaputt sein, wenn du Assad als demokratischer bezeichnest als den Iran,



Die Letztendlichen Entscheidungen bestimmt der geistliche Führer, mhm. ja.. 
Total demokratisch. In Syrien gab es keine Verfolgung von religiösen/ethnischen Minderheiten. Syrien war auf einem guten Weg, bis die Propaganda einsetzte.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und was bist du?  Etwa einer der den Kreis endlich durchbrechen konnte, der andauernden Gehirnwäsche?



Er ist bestimmt (freier) Regierungsberater diverse Regierungen und immer direkt an der Quelle.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Passt nicht wirklich, da dies nicht der Grund für seinen Sturz war, sondern die Abadan Krise und sein Wille Ölunternehmen zu verstaatlichen.
> Ob das der USA gefällt oder nicht, geht die doch gar nichts an, Staaten sind souverän und nicht unter der Fuchtel der USA.
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr dreckige Lügen und Fake News geht wohl nicht mehr?

Nur mal so zu den Fakten, weder hat die USA Libyen angegriffen noch Syrien, anscheinend lebst du in einer anderen Welt!
Libyen wurde von Frankreich und GB angegriffen, damit Cameron und Hollande von ihren innenpolitischen Problemen ablenken konnten und nach 2 Tagen, ging ihnen die Munition aus und in Syrien hat sich die Bevölkerung erhoben und bevor die USA dort auf grund des IS und Giftgas Einsätzen des Assad Regimes eingegriffen haben, spielten dort schon 2 Jahre alle möglichen Länder wie Türkei, Saudi Arabien, Katar, Iran, Russland etc. in der ersten Reihe mit.

Ja die armen Russen wurden von den USA gezwungen in der Ukraine und auf der Krim einzugreifen (ziehe mal dein Kopf aus Putins Anus, dann kannst du vielleicht wieder klar denken), genauso wurden die armen Russen wahrscheinlich auch von den USA dazu gezwungen zivile Flugzeuge über der Ukraine abzuschießen und 300 völlig Unschuldige und Unbeteiligte zu töten, weil man in Russland eben anscheinend zu blöd ist zivile Flugzeuge mit eingeschaltetem Transponder von Militärflugzeugen zu unterscheiden. 

Desweiteren werden die armen Chinesen auch von den USA gezwungen 2000-3000 Kilometer vor ihrer Küste künstliche, militärische Inseln aufzubauen, um das chinesische Meer zu kontrollieren, und damit sämtliche Anrainer gegen sich aufzubringen, gewaltsame Grenzverschiebungen in Richtung Japan durch China, gehen natürlich auch auf die USA zurück, die Chinesen werden gezwungen usw, usw, usw.

Man muss bei dir völligen Realitätsverlust diagnostizieren.


----------



## Das_DinG (25. Juni 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und was bist du?  Etwa einer der den Kreis endlich durchbrechen konnte, der andauernden Gehirnwäsche?




Offensichtlich schon 



(Aber es geht hier ja gar nicht um mich...)



> Er ist bestimmt (freier) Regierungsberater diverse Regierungen und immer direkt an der Quelle.



Der nächste mit nem Vogelavatar der mir Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen möchte...

Ach, warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach nen Celeron....und.....


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wenn es um Demokratie und Menschenrechte ginge, dann würde die USA nicht wahlweise mit Terroregimen zusammenarbeiten und sie unterstützen. Saudi Arabien sind Menschenrechts und Demokratie Experten.



Tja, der böse Ami hat seine Menschen zersägenden Saudis und der böse Russe hat seinen Kindervergaser Assad.

Nicht auf dich persönlich bezogen, werter PolyOnePolymer, sondern grundsätzlich:

Keiner der agierenden Großmächte handelt, weil es das bessere System ist oder sich alle so lieb haben, sondern aus knallhartem Machtkalkül, strategischer Überlegung und Sicherung von Rohstoffen und Geldinvestitionen heraus.

Da gibt es keinen, der mehr oder weniger Schuld oder Legitimation aufweisen kann. Da werden überall Menschen getötet und somit der Boden jegliche Legitimation entzogen.

Ja, es ist Fakt, dass die USA sich recht oft eher unglückliche "Geschäftspartner" heraussuchen, schaut man sich die Gegenspieler Russland und China an, sieht es da aber genau so aus.

Und natürlich zündelt der Iran, weil er ganz genau weiss, dass der unrhetorische Dauerquatscher im Weissen Haus sich selbst verbal eine Falle gelegt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

Sehr gut zusammengefasst!


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die USA haben vor allem das Problem der Religion im Nahen Osten ausgeblendet, als sie in den Irak sind. Da unten schwillt ja auch ein Konflikt zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten, etc. und wohl mit der größte Faktor für die Probleme dort. Mehr Fehler als die eingesetzte Übergangsregierung die Bush nach dem Irak Krieg eingerichtet hat, konnte man nicht machen.



Derartige Konflikte sind aber nichts Neues. Das gibt es seit es den Islam gibt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und natürlich zündelt der Iran, weil er ganz genau weiss, dass der unrhetorische Dauerquatscher im Weissen Haus sich selbst verbal eine Falle gelegt hat.



Natürlich unterstützt der Iran terroristische Systeme wie die Hamas. Das Dilemma ist eben, dass der Iran das anders sieht. Für ihn sind das Freiheitskämpfer.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass Saudi Arabien Krieg im Jemen führt und die Weltgemeinschaft schaut weg, weil die Saudis ja ein Verbündeter des Westens sind, bzw. eben Waffen kaufen.
Und Trumo geht es ausschließlich um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Alles andere ist ihm egal.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich unterstützt der Iran terroristische Systeme wie die Hamas. Das Dilemma ist eben, dass der Iran das anders sieht. Für ihn sind das Freiheitskämpfer.


Und die Hisbollah.



> Fakt ist aber auch, dass Saudi Arabien Krieg im Jemen führt und die Weltgemeinschaft schaut weg, weil die Saudis ja ein Verbündeter des Westens sind, bzw. eben Waffen kaufen.


Ja das ist sehr traurig. Und Deutschland ist indirekt Mitschuld, da sie Saudi Arabien mit Waffen beliefern.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

Im Grunde genommen geht es nur darum, dass eine Regionalmacht die alleinige Vormachtstellung einnehmen will.
Und da haben die Saudis die besseren Karten, weil sie mit dem Westen kooperieren.
Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen -- die meisten Attentäter von 9/11 kamen aus Saudi Arabien.
Meiner Meinung nach brodelt da was und bisher kann das Königshaus mit den 5000 Prinzen die Sache kontrollieren. Was ist aber, wenn nicht mehr?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen -- die meisten Attentäter von 9/11 kamen aus Saudi Arabien.


Ja Osama bin Laden auch. Das sind Sunniten.
Genauso wie IS von Sunniten gegründet und unterstützt wurde.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2019)

Jepp, aus der Sicht des Irans machen sie alles richtig, unsere Wertevorstellungen in Europa sind nun mal deutlich anders als dort.

Natürlich identifizieren wir uns mit unseren Werten und setzen diese als Maßstab an, was aber zunächst keine Sachbasis für einen Dialog ist.

Hier dürfte auch der größte Ansatzpunkt dafür sein, Konflikte zu deeskalieren - die Definition einer gemeinsamen Wertebasis - letztlich täglich Brot für einen guten Diplomaten.

Das Kernproblem ist, dass der Mensch von Natur aus extrem einfach gestrickt ist und überwiegend schwarz-weiss denken will, oder gut und böse oder VW und Mercedes oder AMD und Intel.... 

Menschen mit diesem sehr einfachen Naturell werden aber niemals faire Kompromisse eingehen können, eine lebenslange Ehegemeinschaft haben oder gar Frieden schaffen können.

Bei jenen Menschen, die diese Gabe haben, muss überlagernd noch der Mut und der Wille zur Veränderung dazukommen.

Und jetzt wird die Luft bei den geeigneten Spitzendiplomaten schon ganz schön dünn.

Im deutschen Diplomatenlager gab es wohl nur zwei Ehemalige mit diesen Fähigkeiten, Richard von Weizsäcker und Hans-Jürgen "Ben" Wischnewski, 

Joschka Fischer und Steinmeier meinethalben noch mit Abstrichen genannt.

Ich sehe im Moment weder bei den USA noch beim Iran wirklich fähige und intelligente Verantwortliche, die überdies oben genannte Eigenschaften besitzen = könnte lange dauern, bis die Friedenstaube wieder fliegen darf...


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

> Derartige Konflikte sind aber nichts Neues. Das gibt es seit es den Islam gibt.



Das ist schon richtig, allerdings spitzt sich dieser Konflikt seit Jahrzehnten immer weiter zu. 
Sowohl auf Sunitischer Seite durch die immer weitere Verbreitung und Vergrößerung des Einflusses der radikalen sunitischen Auslegung durch die Wahabiten, die sich als Wächter des "Wahren Glaubens" und Hüter von Mekka und Medina sehen, als auch auf Schiitischer Seite durch die Mullas im Iran, die durch die "Befreiung" des Iraks wesentlich mehr Einfluss bekommen haben, da über 60% der Irakischen Bevölkerung Schiiten sind, die vom sunitischen Saddam Regime völlig unterdrückt wurden.
Der Gipfel der Zuspitzung war und ist der IS, unterstützt von Saudi Arabien und Katar, der Schiiten verfolgte und tötete, weil sie nicht dem "Wahren Glauben" anhängen.
Ich glaube sehr sehr viele unterschätzen diesen " Konfessionen Konflikt", der durch Iran und Saudi Arabien als jeweilige Stellvertreter ausgefochten wird und zu knallharter imperialer Politik beider Staaten in der Region führt und die Spaltung der Muslimischen Bevölkerungen und deren Radikalisierung massiv verstärkt.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2019)

Gut erkannt, Don-71,

der IS ist eine Eigenkreation aus Gedankenmüll der Saudis und der USA um die "Terroristen" aus dem Iran die Machtbasis im Mittleren Osten zu entziehen.

Das "Experiment" hat sich leider verselbstständigt und geriet außer Kontrolle...


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Früher war es in Europa auch nicht besser. Wo sich Katholiken und Protestanten gegenseitig umgebracht haben.
Oder die Kreuzzüge. Inquisitionen etc.
Oder noch als die IRA aktiv war.
Genauso religiös motiviert.
Solche Konflikte sind immer gefährlich.
Eigentlich sollen Religionen ja verbinden, aber das Gegenteil ist häufig der Fall.
Wobei der Großteil aller religiösen Menschen ja friedlich lebt.
Wenige Fanatiker und Extremisten mißbrauchen die Religionen immer wieder.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2019)

Es sind die monotheistischen Religionen mit ihrem jeweiligen Anspruch auf Unfehlbarkeit selbst, die den Extremismus und Fremdenhass in die Herzen der Menschen trägt...


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Früher war es in Europa auch nicht besser. Wo sich Katholiken und Protestanten gegenseitig umgebracht haben.



Im Islam fehlt halt die Aufklärung, die das Christentum durchlaufen hat. Sowas kann man aber nicht erzwingen, das muss von selbst passieren.
Du kannst keine Demokratie hineintragen und es ihnen aufdrücken.
Sie müssen sehen, dass Demokratie Vorteile bringt, die sie sonst nicht haben. Aktuell ist das aber nicht der Fall, weil schlicht die falsche Politik betrieben wird. Sowohl von den USA als auch von Europa.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

Salve Compisucher,

ich weiß nicht in wieweit die USA ihre Finger beim IS im Spiel hatten, nach meinem angelesenen Wissen, war die Keimzelle des IS, die ehemaligen sunitischen Eliten im Irak, die sich mit Al Quaida Terroristen vereinigten und durch Katar und später Saudi Arabien und auch der Türkei finanziert wurden.
Es war sonnenklar, das die sunitischen Eliten gestützt durch das Saddam Regime,  freie Wahlen im Irak nicht "überleben" würden, da die Bevölkerungsmehrheit Schiiten sind und die haben nach den gewonnenen Wahlen für die jahrzehntelange sunitische Unterdrückung Rache genommen, und die Suniten aus allen Posten und Stellungen vertrieben.
Es ist aber verdammt gefährlich praktisch die gesamte Verwaltungs-, Polizei und Armee- Elite davon zu jagen, wenn man das Land nicht unter Kontrolle hat, die haben sich dann mit Al Quaida Terroristen und ihrem "Geldstrom" vereinigt und sind zum IS geworden.
Ich kann jetzt nicht wirklich glauben, dass das die USA unterstützt oder gewollt haben.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Derartige Konflikte sind aber nichts Neues. Das gibt es seit es den Islam gibt.



Das stimmt. Allerdings wurde dieser Konflikt Jahrzehntelang relativ stark unterdrückt, durch die autoritäre Politik in diesen Ländern. Saddam sagte den Amis "Ihr könnt den Krieg hier nicht gewinnen, weil ihr die Araber nicht versteht". Und genau so war es auch. Dieser Konflikt ist durch den Zerfall der Systeme dort wieder neu entfacht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Allerdings wurde dieser Konflikt Jahrzehntelang relativ stark unterdrückt, durch die autoritäre Politik in diesen Ländern. Saddam sagte den Amis "Ihr könnt den Krieg hier nicht gewinnen, weil ihr die Araber nicht versteht". Und genau so war es auch. Dieser Konflikt ist durch den Zerfall der Systeme dort wieder neu entfacht.


Die Diktatoren dort haben mit eiserner Hand die verschiedenen ethnischen Gruppen in Schach gehalten bzw unterdrückt. Dadurch waren die Länder relativ stabil.
Das selbe was u.a. China mit bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen macht.
Oder früher die Sowjetunion.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Allerdings wurde dieser Konflikt Jahrzehntelang relativ stark unterdrückt, durch die autoritäre Politik in diesen Ländern. Saddam sagte den Amis "Ihr könnt den Krieg hier nicht gewinnen, weil ihr die Araber nicht versteht". Und genau so war es auch. Dieser Konflikt ist durch den Zerfall der Systeme dort wieder neu entfacht.



Ich glaube eher daran, das dieser Konflikt ausschließlich nur durch die immer weitere Verbreitung der radikalen, sunitisch/wahabitischen  Lehre angefacht wird, die sich meilenweit vom früheren toleranten Islam entfernt.
Beide Seiten haben sich immer mehr radikalisiert, ich sehe aber die Wahabiten als Hauptschuldige, die mit ihrem Geld weltweit dafür sorgen, dass "ihre" radikale sunitische Auslegung in vielen Moscheen und Koranschulen gepredigt und verbreitet wird.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2019)

Salve Don-71,

du hast eigentlich selbst die Stichwörter gegeben.

Saudi-Arabien und die Türkei.
Beides Verbündete  der USA.

Ich glaube kaum, dass ohne Billigung der USA Waffen und anderes Kriegsmaterial über welche Umwege auch immer in diesem Umfang an eine zu Anfang kleine sunnitische Kämpfergruppe abgegeben wurden.
Ich habe natürlich keinerlei Belege dafür, dass die USA in Hintergrund so agierten, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dürfte jedoch einige Prozent ausmachen...
Aber zum Trost, sie waren sicherlich nicht alleine die "Bösen"...

Die Mechanismen der unterschiedlichen Interessen sind auch kaum klar zu erkennen, aber:

-Die Saudis haben ein vitales Interesse daran, dass die Schiiten maximal im Iran das Sagen haben.
-Die Türken wiederum haben ein Interesse daran, dass die Kurden im Nordirak und Nordsyrien keine Machtbasis haben.
-die USA haben den Irak besetzt, finden sunnitische Verwaltungsstrukturen vor und haben eine schiitische Bevölkerungsmehrheit, die es irgendwie unter Kontrolle zu halten gilt und wollen alles anders machen...

Auf den ersten Blick lässt sich alles "besser" Kontrollieren", wenn ein Dritter Gegner = IS das Leben schwer macht.

Und darüber hinaus gibt es mit Sicherheit noch weitere internationale und lokale Einflüsse.

Es ist schon interessant, wenn man z. B. auf "Janes" nachliest, dass der IS primär Panzerfäuste RPG-7 Typ 84 aus China und RPG-7 PG-7WN aus Russland im Einsatz hatte ^^

Ich gebe offen zu, es ist eine zu einfach strukturierte Aussage, die USA wären hier "maßgeblich" der Treiber, aber sie tragen ihr Päckchen mit Sicherheit mit.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

Mit der Zusammenfassung kann ich gut leben,

allerdings möchte ich noch einschränken, dass Saudi Arabien m.M. nach absolut null unter Kontrolle der USA steht, die machen in der Welt mit ihrem Geld was sie wollen und nutzen ihre starke Position bei und gegenüber den USA voll aus, und tanzen denen mit ihrer weltweiten radikalen "Glaubensverbreitung" voll auf der Nase herum und die USA stecken in dem  Dilemma, das Saudi Arabien ihr einziger Verbündeter in dieser Gegend ist und sehr viel Geld in den USA für alles mögliche ausgibt und dazu sitzen sie auf ihren Ölreserven.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher daran, das dieser Konflikt ausschließlich nur durch die immer weitere Verbreitung der radikalen, sunitisch/wahabitischen  Lehre angefacht wird, die sich meilenweit vom früheren toleranten Islam entfernt.
> Beide Seiten haben sich immer mehr radikalisiert, ich sehe aber die Wahabiten als Hauptschuldige, die mit ihrem Geld weltweit dafür sorgen, dass "ihre" radikale sunitische Auslegung in vielen Moscheen und Koranschulen gepredigt und verbreitet wird.



Es ist natürlich auch ein Teufelskreis der Gewalt. Die einen werden X Jahre unterdrückt, dann kommen die anderen an die Macht und üben wiederum Rache an den alten Herrschern, was wiederum ebenfalls neuen Hass sät usw. Den muss man auch erstmal durchbrechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit der Zusammenfassung kann ich gut leben,
> 
> allerdings möchte ich noch einschränken, dass Saudi Arabien m.M. nach absolut null unter Kontrolle der USA steht, die machen in der Welt mit ihrem Geld was sie wollen und nutzen ihre starke Position bei und gegenüber den USA voll aus, und tanzen denen mit ihrer weltweiten radikalen "Glaubensverbreitung" voll auf der Nase herum und die USA stecken in dem  Dilemma, das Saudi Arabien ihr einziger Verbündeter in dieser Gegend ist und sehr viel Geld in den USA für alles mögliche ausgibt und dazu sitzen sie auf ihren Ölreserven.



Kontrolle der USA heißt auch nicht das dir die USA vorschreiben was du mit deinem Geld zu machen hast, oder wie du politisch ticken sollst. Den USA ist nur wichtig das du möglichst bei ihnen ihre Waffen kaufst (machen die Saudis freigibig), die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der USA gewahrt sind (heißt im Falle der Saudis dass das bezahlbare / billige Öl fließen muss), für US-Unternehmen möglichst regelmäßig Wirtschaftsaufträge abfallen (machen die Saudis, US-Unternehmen haben durch Trumps "Bemühungen" erst wieder Mrd. Deals in den Emiraten bekommen), dich außenpolitisch nicht militärisch / wirtschaftlich / strategisch tiefergreifend mit Gegnern der USA, wie vor allem Russland, aber auch zunehmend China, einlässt, oder selbst Aktivitäten gegen die USA, wie eben Terrorismus unterstützt (machen die Saudis nicht im offensichtlichen Rahmen) und ihren Unternehmen Zugang zu deinem Markt und seinen Kunden gewährst (die Saudis importieren recht ordentlich alle möglichen Waren aus den USA).

Solange du dich da nicht irgendwie gegen die politische und wirtschaftliche Vormachtsstellung der USA behinderst, oder diese aktiv unterminierst, kannst du ein dein Volk massiv unterdrückender Diktator, eine Monarchie, oder Demokratie sein, ist es den USA im Grunde völlig egal.
Erst sobald du dich da deutlich quer stellst landest du auf der Abschussliste der US-Politik (Saddam hat Anfang der 1990er Jahre mit der Besetzung Kuwaits dafür gesorgt das der Ölpreis drastisch stieg und saß Anfang der 2000er Jahre wo es wieder eine Verknapung der Fördermengen gab auf großen Reserven, Iran hat stark die Nähe zur SU gesucht, Lybien war politisch deutlich antiamerikanisch eingestellt und versuchte schon länger seine Vormachtsstellung in Nordafrika zu erweitern und seinen Einfluss auf die Nachbarn auszuweiten und hat immer wieder Terroranschläge gegen die USA unterstüzt, Syrien war ein wichtiger, vieleicht sogar der wichtigste, Partner Russlands in der Region und Russland seit der Krimbesetzung wieder ein aktiveres Feindbild der US-Politik, ect).


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit der Zusammenfassung kann ich gut leben,
> 
> allerdings möchte ich noch einschränken, dass Saudi Arabien m.M. nach absolut null unter Kontrolle der USA steht, die machen in der Welt mit ihrem Geld was sie wollen und nutzen ihre starke Position bei und gegenüber den USA voll aus, und tanzen denen mit ihrer weltweiten radikalen "Glaubensverbreitung" voll auf der Nase herum und die USA stecken in dem  Dilemma, das Saudi Arabien ihr einziger Verbündeter in dieser Gegend ist und sehr viel Geld in den USA für alles mögliche ausgibt und dazu sitzen sie auf ihren Ölreserven.



Dem kann ich inhaltlich und überwiegend zustimmen.
Die einzige Differenz besteht ja in dem möglichen Einfluss der USA auf die Saudis.
Beide Standpunkte sind nicht wirklich beweisbar sondern unsere jeweils eigene Meinung und das ist gut so.

Vielleicht zur Klarstellung:
Ich bin KEIN USA-Basher, im Gegenteil, ich liebe das Land und die Menschen sehr und habe sogar eine Zeit lang "drüben" gelebt.
Aber zw. dem Land/Leute und der Politik mag ich doch unterscheiden.

So auch meine Meinung z. B. zu Israel: 
Siedlungspolitik und Unterdrückung der Palästinenser =obermist...
Existenzrecht Israel = steht überhaupt nicht zur Debatte, natürlich hat Israel ein natürliches und historische Existenzrecht, das unantastbar ist.
Land und Leute = supernett und ich fühle mich geehrt, dass sie mich immer und überall als Mensch und nicht als Deutscher annehmen

Oder zu Russland:
Putin =Geheimagent der ganz üblen Sorte
Besetzung Krim und Aktivitäten in der Ukraine = gewisses Verständnis für ein nach dem kalten Krieg gedemütigtes Volk, dass zu alter Größe aufschließen will
Völliges Unverständnis über den völkerrechtswidrigen und gewaltsamen Weg.
Land und Leute = das mit Abstand unglaublich schönste Land auf der Erde, vor allem die Ural-Gegend und eine stetige Gastfreundschaft, die so herzlich ist, das einem jedes Mal die Tränen kommen.

Das Leben ist nicht schwarz-weiss, sondern knallbunt!


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich habe ja schon mal festgestellt, dass wir beide ziemlich in die gleiche Richtung laufen, deinem Post ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer das ich voll zustimme!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (25. Juni 2019)

Die letzten Posts waren recht neutral, da kann ich mich soweit anschließen.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man muss bei dir völligen Realitätsverlust diagnostizieren.


Zumal er auch vollkommen zu ignorieren scheint, dass der Iran seit Jahrzehnten damit droht, Israel und die Juden vernichten zu wollen und großzügig Terrorgruppen hofiert und unterstützt, die sich eben das auch auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal er auch vollkommen zu ignorieren scheint, dass der Iran seit Jahrzehnten damit droht, Israel und die Juden vernichten zu wollen und großzügig Terrorgruppen hofiert und unterstützt, die sich eben das auch auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben.



Nun ja, das ist ja nicht nur der Iran gewesen.
So ziemlich alle größeren arabischen Staaten der Region (vor allem aber Syrien, Ägypten Jordanien, Irak, Iran) haben damals nach dem Beschluss der UN, bzgl. der Zwei-Staaten-Lösung und Gründung des Staates Israel geschworen Israel zu vernichten.

Ägypten & Jordanien haben diesen Standpunkt nach dem katastrophalen Scheitern im 6 Tage Krieg aufgegeben und die Existenz Israels mehr oder weniger anerkannt & akzeptiert und pflegen heute halbwegs normale Beziehungen nach Israel (auch wenn man trotzdem alles andere als dicke nachbarschaftliche Freundschaft hat). Im Irak ist die Position (zumindest offiziell) mit Saddams Sturz Geschichte, wobei das nicht heißen würde das die aktuelle Regierung deshalb übermäßig bestrebt darin wäre ihre Beziehungen zu Israel auszubauen / normalisieren (man kann im Grunde sagen das es wohl mehr Fassade ist, weil diese Position von den Bündnispartnern verlangt wird).

Syrien und Iran haben diesen Standpunkt zur Vernichtung Israels bis heute nicht widerrufen, wobei keiner von beiden noch dazu in der Lage wäre einen konventionellen Krieg gegen Israel zu führen, da beide Staaten weder die finanziellen Mittel / Wirtschaft dafür haben, noch rüstungstechnisch mit Israel mithalten können und der Iran auch keinen direkten Zugang über Land hätte und nicht die Möglichkeiten für eine Invasion über See besitzt.

Entsprechend beschränken sich beide Staaten seit Jahrzehnten darauf vor allem mit Rüstungsgütern und Finanzmitteln anti-israelische Gruppen zu unterstützen.
Eine wirklich reale / akute Bedrohung der Existenz des israelischen Staates geht davon aber nicht mehr aus (ich meine damit wirklich nur der staatlichen Existenz, nicht das davon nach wie vor Menschenleben bedroht werden).


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Also mit den Menschen im Gaza-Streifen möchte ich nicht tauschen. Die Leben in einer Hölle.
Teilweise wegen der Politik der Hamas aber auch wegen Israel.
Ob da damals bei der Gründung Israels gerecht abgelaufen weiß ich auch nicht.
Soviel ich weiß hatten die Palästinenser davor viel mehr Land.
Aber wenn man Israel kritisiert, läuft man schnell  die Gefahr als Antisemit abgestempelt zu werden.

Und ich bin auch dafür das die Kurden ein eigenes Land kriegen.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn man Israel kritisiert, läuft man schnell  die Gefahr als Antisemit abgestempelt zu werden.


Nein, läuft man nicht. 

Arbeitsdefinition von Antisemitismus
Working Definition of Antisemitism | IHRA
3D test of antisemitism - Wikipedia


----------



## Slezer (25. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal er auch vollkommen zu ignorieren scheint, dass der Iran seit Jahrzehnten damit droht, Israel und die Juden vernichten zu wollen und großzügig Terrorgruppen hofiert und unterstützt, die sich eben das auch auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben.


Und das gleiche gilt für Israel...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Und das gleiche gilt für Israel...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


So? Israel hat mit der Vernichtung von Iran und den Persiern gedroht bzw. sie ins Meer treiben zu wollen? Was für antisemitische Kalauer kommen von dir als nächstes? Der Holocaust als "PR Erfindung", wie es Jebsen mal in den Äther gebrabelt hat?


----------



## Slezer (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Iran: Atomabkommen &amp; Krise*

Was treibt denn Israel mit dem Gaza streifen? 

Das ich jetzt wieder der antisemitist bin ist klar lul

israel droht iran mit atomschlag - Google-Suche


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Iran: Atomabkommen &amp; Krise*



Slezer schrieb:


> Was treibt denn Israel mit dem Gaza streifen?
> 
> Das ich jetzt wieder der antisemitist bin ist klar lul
> 
> israel droht iran mit atomschlag - Google-Suche



Nicht das ich irgend etwas verteidigen will, was zwischen Israel und den Palästinensern seit Jahrzehnten läuft, aber was hat das gleich mit dem Iran zu tun, oder Syrien oder oder.
Haben die Israelis diesen Ländern mit Vernichtung gedroht, ohne selber angegriffen zu werden?


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Iran: Atomabkommen &amp; Krise*



Slezer schrieb:


> Was treibt denn Israel mit dem Gaza streifen?
> 
> Das ich jetzt wieder der antisemitist bin ist klar lul


Ich sehe da u.a. den einseitigen Rückzug Israels in den 00ern,   inkl. Aufgabe aller Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden   innenpolitischen Widerstand durchgesetzt wurde). "Gedankt" wird es bis heute mit Raketenangriffen, etc. Allein Anfang Mai schon wieder über 700, gesponsort von den Mullahs...


Scharfe Sanktionen gegen Iran noetig << DiePresse.com


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, läuft man nicht.
> 
> Arbeitsdefinition von Antisemitismus
> Working Definition of Antisemitism | IHRA
> 3D test of antisemitism - Wikipedia


Klar per Definition nicht unbedingt. Aber umgangssprachlich sehr schnell.
Da sind die Juden - und Israelis sehr empfindlich. Und alle anderen die mit ihnen symphatisieren.

Zur Klarstellung: Ich verurteile jede Form des Terrors. Dafür gibt es keine Rechtfertigung!
Israel hat auch das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung.  Aber bei denen gibt es genauso Nationalisten und Hardliner welche nicht gerade den Frieden fördern.
Der Gazastreifen wird isoliert, blockiert und die Menschen dort quasi ausgehungert. Die haben dort keine Perspektive.
Und im Westjordanland werden von radikalen Israelis immer wieder ungenehmigt Siedlungen gebaut.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also mit den Menschen im Gaza-Streifen möchte ich nicht tauschen. Die Leben in einer Hölle.
> Teilweise wegen der Politik der Hamas aber auch wegen Israel.



Ist es und der Gaza-Streifen wäre ohne die Finanzierung aus dem Ausland auch schon lange nicht mehr existenzfähig, da es faktisch keine eigene nennenswerte funktionierende Wirtschaftsleistung mehr gibt.

Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum die Gelder aus dem Ausland niemand unterbindet, obwohl man damit den Konflik auf einen Schlag beenden könnte, aber das würde eben auch dazu führen das rund 2 Millionen Palästinenser zu Flüchtlingen werden und ihre Heimat verlieren würden. Das will wohl dann auch keiner auf internationaler Ebene verantworten müssen, so mal die Palestinenser dann ja als Staatenlose ohne Heimat auch irgendwo unterkommen müssten und Israel dann wohl den Gaza-Streifen einfach anektieren würde.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob da damals bei der Gründung Israels gerecht abgelaufen weiß ich auch nicht.
> Soviel ich weiß hatten die Palästinenser davor viel mehr Land.



Gerecht kann man sich immer trefflich darüber streiten, lebensfähig wären nach der 1948er Reglung aber beide Staaten gewesen. Heute, nach jahrzehnten der israelischen Siedlungspolitik wäre Palästina als Staat jedoch nicht mehr lebensfähig (man könnte sich ohne Nahrungsimporte, mangels Zugang zu Wasserquellen und ausreichend Ackerland, nicht mal mehr selber ernähren), deshalb können die Palästinenser heute auch gar nicht mehr einer Zwei-Staaten-Lösung zustimmen, selbst wenn sie es denn selber wollen würden. Zumindest so lange nicht wie Israel die Siedlungspolitik nicht weitestgehend rückgängig machen würde, das aber wollen vor allem orthodoxe jüdische Kräfte in Israel nicht, aus denen sich die Siedler vorrangig zusammensetzen.

Man muss fairer Weise auch mal sagen das viele dieser orthodoxen Siedler kaum besser sind als moderne Neonazis & extreme Rassisten, für die sind Araber / Palästinenser kaum mehr als Untermenschen (da gab es schon echt heftige Berichte aus den etablierten Medien zu, wie krank die teilweise gegenüber arabischen Zivilisten sind und agieren, für die hat das fast schon was von einem Heiligen Krieg).

Das alles zusammen ist dann auch das Problem vor dem man heute steht und weshalb es wohl auch in Zukunft nie eine friedliche Lösung für diesen Konflikt geben kann. Er wird erst vorbei sein sobald eine Seite völlig unterliegt und das wird zimlich wahrscheinlich dann nicht Israel sein.
Irgendwann werden die Lebensbedingungen in Gaza so unerträglich werden das die Palästinenser gar keine Wahl mehr haben als zu flüchten und damit wird dann auch der Streit um die Gebiete zu Gunsten von Israel und seinen zunehmend rechtsextremen "Wehrbauern" (Siedlern) enden.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das alles ist auch das Problem heute, weshalb es wohl nie eine friedliche Lösung für diesen Konflikt geben kann. Er wird erst vorbei sein sobald eine Seite unterliegt und das wird zimlich wahrscheinlich dann nicht Israel sein.
> Irgendwann werden die Lebensbedingungen in Gaza so unerträglich werden das die Palästinenser gar keine Wahl mehr haben als zu flüchten und damit wird dann auch der Streit um die Gebiete zu Gunsten von Israel enden.


Ja ich glaube auch nicht mehr an eine friedliche Lösung für den Konflikt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mehr dreckige Lügen und Fake News geht wohl nicht mehr?



Also sagt dir die Abadan Krise nichts, als britische und amerikanische Ölunternehmen und ihre Unterstützer letztendlich die Regierung dort unten gestürzt haben? 

Bestimmt eine dreckige Lüge , oder halt einfach die Wahrheit, die dir als US Fan nicht in den Kram passt. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zu den Fakten, weder hat die USA Libyen angegriffen noch Syrien, anscheinend lebst du in einer anderen Welt!



Syrien wurde mittels Söldnern aus den arabischen Staaten inkl US Unterstützung angegriffen, so eine Art von Bürgerkrieg von außen orchestriert. Die USA haben das für ihre Politik genutzt und somit nichts gegen die untersch. Kämpfer dort unten getan, bis das Ziel fehlgeschlagen ist und Russland Eingriff. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Libyen wurde von Frankreich und GB angegriffen, damit Cameron und Hollande von ihren innenpolitischen Problemen ablenken konnten und nach 2 Tagen, ging ihnen die Munition aus...



Da steht aber im Wikipedia Artikel etwas ganz anderes zu, auch die USA griffen mit 4 Schiffen an, sie gaben später nur die miltärische Führung an die Nato ab. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> und in Syrien hat sich die Bevölkerung erhoben und bevor die USA dort auf grund des IS und Giftgas Einsätzen des Assad Regimes eingegriffen haben,



Es gibt keinen Beweis für Giftgasangriffe seitens Assad, sowie weder politische noch strategische Vorteile daraus, solche durchzuführen, schon gar nicht dann, wenn er dabei ist die Oberhand zu gewinnen. 

Der einzige umstrinnene Einsatz wo eventuell Regierungstruppen beteiligt gewesen sein könnten war in Ghouta 2013, dort gab Assad dann seine Giftgaswaffen ab. 
Ein Einsatz derer ist aber auch dort nicht klar belegt, eher das Gegenteil davon. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> spielten dort schon 2 Jahre alle möglichen Länder wie Türkei, Saudi Arabien, Katar, Iran, Russland etc. in der ersten Reihe mit.



Iran und Russland am Lybien Krieg beteiligt? 
Quelle? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja die armen Russen wurden von den USA gezwungen in der Ukraine und auf der Krim einzugreifen (ziehe mal dein Kopf aus Putins Anus, dann kannst du vielleicht wieder klar denken),



Ich glaube kaum, dass du dir über die Ereignisse in der Ukraine im Klaren bist, wahrscheinlich erzählst du die Geschichte wie die Nato Presse nur ab dem Zeitpunkt als Russland eingriff. 

Das was zuvor passierte, ist irrelevant. 
Putsch, US Marionettenregierung, Drohungen gegen russische Sprache, geostrategisches Tauziehen um die Krim und Russlands Hafen Sewastopol. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> genauso wurden die armen Russen wahrscheinlich auch von den USA dazu gezwungen zivile Flugzeuge über der Ukraine abzuschießen und 300 völlig Unschuldige und Unbeteiligte zu töten,



Wer für den Absturz des Flugzeuges verantwortlich ist, wurde bis heute nicht geklärt, da du allerdings Schuldzuweisungen aussprichst, ohne diese belegen zu können, kann man dich klar einem Lager zuordnen. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> weil man in Russland eben anscheinend zu blöd ist zivile Flugzeuge mit eingeschaltetem Transponder von Militärflugzeugen zu unterscheiden.



Es gab schon viele unglückliche Abschlüsse von zivilen Flugzeugen, auch durch die USA. 
Wer das hier gewesen ist, ist aber unklar. 
Hat mit dem Krieg dort selbst aber rein gar nichts zu tun. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren werden die armen Chinesen auch von den USA gezwungen 2000-3000 Kilometer vor ihrer Küste künstliche, militärische Inseln aufzubauen, um das chinesische Meer zu kontrollieren, und damit sämtliche Anrainer gegen sich aufzubringen



Hat zwar nun wenig mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ja, das ist richtig. 
Auch die Chinesen wollen was vom Kuchen, die Amerikaner haben ja schon viel. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man muss bei dir völligen Realitätsverlust diagnostizieren.



Naja, dein Kommentar besteht zu 90% aus Fake News Ala Trump.


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Beweis für Giftgasangriffe seitens Assad, sowie weder politische noch strategische Vorteile daraus, solche durchzuführen, schon gar nicht dann, wenn er dabei ist die Oberhand zu gewinnen.



Genau.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wer für den Absturz des Flugzeuges verantwortlich ist, wurde bis heute nicht geklärt(...)



Abschuss, nicht Absturz. Und eigentlich wurde das schon geklaert. Meine Vermutung ist, dass Dir das Ergebnis der Untersuchung nicht passt.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Das was zuvor passierte, ist irrelevant.



Stimmt. Was in Kiew passiert, hat Moskau nicht zu interessieren. Wir schicken ja schliesslich auch keine abzeichenlosen Bundeswehrangehoerigen zum Urlaub nach Warschau, weil deren Justizreform gegen EU-Recht verstoesst. Aber yeah. Sewastopol. Der von Russland gemietete Schwarzmeerstuetzpunkt, der ja scheinbar der heilige Gral der Russlandbeklatscher ist. Vielleicht marschiere ich ja auch bei meinem Vermieter ein und besetze einen Teil seines Gartens. Nur um ganz, ganz sicher zu gehen, dass dieser Soros-Agent nicht auf die Idee kommt, mir wegen Eigenbedarfs meine Wohnung zu kündigen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2019)

Man kann über den Post 101 wirklich schön lachen, gibt er doch 1 zu 1 die Position, der tppenden Menschen aus der St. Petersburger Trollfabrik, wieder.

Ok eingeordnet und abgehakt, ich habe besseres zu tun als mich mit Russland Trollen zu beschäftigen und Jepe hat es schon auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Juni 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Genau..



Also ein Link ohne Beweise, Aha. 
Könnte noch niemand erklären was Assad strategisch von einem Giftgasanschlag hätte, außer Nachteile, alleine deshalb geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen gegen Null, gerade weil es von seinen Gegnern als rote Linie definiert wurde. 
Obama entschied sich 2013 gegen einen Angriff, weil die Beweislage schwammig war. 



JePe schrieb:


> Abschuss, nicht Absturz. Und eigentlich wurde das schon geklaert. Meine Vermutung ist, dass Dir das Ergebnis der Untersuchung nicht passt.
> .



Dann zeige mir den entsprechenden Ausschnitt aus der Untersuchung wo das steht. 
Hier gibt es erst einmal eine Anklage, ob die stimmt oder nicht weiss niemand. 


JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Was in Kiew passiert, hat Moskau nicht zu interessieren.



Die EU mit ihrem unnötigen Assoziierungsabkommen und die USA mit der eingesetzten Marionettenregierung erst recht nicht. Wegen dem Schwachsinn haben wir in der Region nun über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte Krieg.

Russland will keine weitere Ausdehnung der Nato an ihren Grenzen, aber auf die Empfindungen Russlands wird generell nicht geachtet. 


JePe schrieb:


> Wir schicken ja schliesslich auch keine abzeichenlosen Bundeswehrangehoerigen zum Urlaub nach Warschau, weil deren Justizreform gegen EU-Recht verstoesst.



Dafür laden wir Gegner Assads zu uns ein um deren Umsturz zu organisieren und zu planen. 
Seperatistische Bewegungen hätte es auch ohne Russland gegeben, leider lässt du auch den gewaltsamen Putsch in diesem Land unter den Tisch fallen, wie es alle US Trolle tun. 



JePe schrieb:


> Aber yeah. Sewastopol. Der von Russland gemietete Schwarzmeerstuetzpunkt, der ja scheinbar der heilige Gral der Russlandbeklatscher ist.



Nennt sich Geostrategie, guck mal ins Buch von Brzezinski, aber klar, lächerlicher Hafen, den braucht keiner...
Die US Vasallenregierung hat schon darauf spekuliert sämtliche Mietrechte einzufrieren und Russland aus Sevastopol zu verbannen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht marschiere ich ja auch bei meinem Vermieter ein und besetze einen Teil seines Gartens. Nur um ganz, ganz sicher zu gehen, dass dieser Soros-Agent nicht auf die Idee kommt, mir wegen Eigenbedarfs meine Wohnung zu kündigen.



Vielleicht sollte Russland in Kuba und Venezuela Atombomben stationieren, dann wird vielleicht das Machtstreben der USA wieder eingedämmt.

Die weit bessere Option als Krieg in Europa durch irgendwelches blödsinniges Ausdehnungsverhalten.
Die USA wollen nicht, dass Russland und Europa zusammenwachsen, das ist seit jeher strategisch so gewollt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2019)

Es gab und gibt auch keinen Grund das Russland und Europa zusammenwachsen, da Russland Europa absolut gar nichts zu bieten hat!

Weder politisch noch wirtschaftlich!

Die Rakete die MH 17 getroffen hat, ist eindeutig der 53. Flugabwehrbrigade der russischen Streitkräfte zugeordnet worden ohne jeden Zweifel.
Der niederländische Ermittler sprach von einem "Fingerabdruck", der zweifelsfrei zugeordnet werden konnte. 
Untersuchungsbericht: Rakete beim Abschuss von Flug MH17 stammte von russischer Armee - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt auch keinen Grund das Russland und Europa zusammenwachsen, da Russland Europa absolut gar nichts zu bieten hat!
> 
> Weder politisch noch wirtschaftlich!



Bei einem Markt von 144 Millionen Menschen & ein großer Fundus an wichtigen Rohstoffen würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen das Russland Europa wirtschaftlich nichts zu bieten hätte.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2019)

Wo denn?

Ja der Fundus an Leuten ist da, die Kaufkraft von 130-140 Millionen dürfte deutlich unter der von Griechenland liegen, die Mittelschicht ist so klein, das man sie mit der Lupe außerhalb von Moskau und St. Petersburg sucht und die 1 Millionen Super Reiche machen den Kohl nicht wirklich fett, wenn es denn so viele sind. Bevor Russland nicht seine riesigen politischen Probleme und vor allen dingen seine Korruption in den Griff bekommt, sollen die bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, außer Probleme würden wir in der EU von Russland nichts bekommen. Die müssen erstmal selber klarkommen und sich entscheiden welchen Weg sie gehen wollen, der jetzige ist absolut unakzeptabel in jeglicher Hinsicht.

Dazu kommt, dass ich den russischen Eliten kein normales Zusammenwachen mit Europa abkaufe, das was die wollen ist nichts anderes als Hegemonie und von der Wirtschaftskraft von Europa profitieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo denn?


Russland ist ein wichtiger Lieferant von Erdöl, Erdgas (wesentlich sauberer als das verflüssigte Fracking-Erdgas der blonden Sturmlocke mit dem Schiff durch die halbe Welt zu karren), Nickelerz, Eisenerz, Zinn, Kobalt, Kupfer, aber auch Holz. 
Das magst du als Endverbraucher gar nicht so mitbekommen was da so aus Russland kommt, aber ich bezweifle das unsere herstellende Industrie auf diese Rohstoffe einfach so verzichten "möchte" und du das bei Verzicht dann nicht doch am Ende merken würdest (und wenn das nur über den Preis wäre). 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja der Fundus an Leuten ist da, die Kaufkraft von 130-140 Millionen dürfte deutlich unter der von Griechenland liegen, die Mittelschicht ist so klein, das man sie mit der Lupe außerhalb von Moskau und St. Petersburg sucht und die 1 Millionen Super Reiche machen den Kohl nicht wirklich fett, wenn es denn so viele sind.


 
Konsumieren tun nicht nur die Reichen und vor den Sanktionen war Russland z.B. ein wichtiger Abnehmer für deutsche Agrarprodukte (Obst, Gemüse, Milchprodukte). Der deutschen Landwirtschaft haben die Sanktionen die da nach der Krimgeschichte beschlossen wurden schon spürbar geschmerzt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bevor Russland nicht seine riesigen politischen Probleme und vor allen dingen seine Korruption in den Griff bekommt, sollen die bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, außer Probleme würden wir in der EU von Russland nichts bekommen. Die müssen erstmal selber klarkommen und sich entscheiden welchen Weg sie gehen wollen, der jetzige ist absolut unakzeptabel in jeglicher Hinsicht.



Mit Russland wirtschaftlich und politisch zu interagieren heißt doch nicht automatisch sich Russland gleich in die EU holen zu müssen.
Es aber wirtschaftlich und politisch völlig zu isolieren wird auch in Bezug auf die Entwicklung Russlands (politisch wie wirtschaftlich) nichts lösen. Was es benötigt ist ein langer und schwieriger Prozess politischer Interaktion und Einbindung auf gleichrangiger Augenhöhe (das Gegenteil von Obamas Russland ist nur noch eine unbedeutende Regionalmacht Aussage, die Russland gegenüber suggeriert hat das man bei Entscheidungen nicht mehr mit ihm auf Augenhöhe sprechen muss. Stell dir mal vor die EU würde plötzlich so eine Aussage gegenüber England fallen lassen, was da los wäre.) und gegenseitiger über die Zeit vertiefender wirtschaftlicher Beziehungen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass ich den russischen Eliten kein normales Zusammenwachen mit Europa abkaufe, das was die wollen ist nichts anderes als Hegemonie und von der Wirtschaftskraft von Europa profitieren.



Die Elite in Russland will das gleiche was alle größeren Mächte wollen, wirtschaftlichen & politischen Einfluss, um eigene Interessen durch zu boxen, das will die amerikanische Elite genauso wie die chinesische, oder die indische, oder auch die deutsche Elite.
Darum wäre es ja so unendlich wichtig das diese europäischen Nationalstaatsfantasten endlich aufs Altenteil der Geschichte geschickt werden und Europa die Kompetenzen der EU militärisch, außenpolitisch, über die Finanzen und wirtschaftspolitisch ausbaut, um da geschlossen & stark die Interessen der Menschen in Europa auf internationaler Bühne vertreten zu können.
Niemand, weder Russland, China, noch die USA, wird ein Europa (eine EU) wirklich ernst nehmen wo außenpolitisch jeder für seinen eigenen Vorteil seine eigene Suppe kocht und wo kein Potenzial militärischen Drucks hinter steht, die eigene Position auch anders & vor allem unabhängig verteidigen zu können.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Russland will keine weitere Ausdehnung der Nato an ihren Grenzen, aber  auf die Empfindungen Russlands wird generell nicht geachtet.


Schon seltsam, dass z.B Polen schon Anfang/Mitte der  90er Jahre  um schnellen Beitritt zur Nato bat und die anderen osteuropäischen Staaten ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Ob das wohl an der ganz eigenen Erfahrung mit dem russischen Nachbarn liegen könnte und das er sich wieder wie offene Hose benimmt, wenn es ihm besser geht?

Aber nach Kremlin-Logik scheinen die ja nichts wert zu sein und sollten wieder zwischen Deutschland und Russland aufgeteilt werden. 



> Nennt sich Geostrategie, guck mal ins Buch von Brzezinski, aber klar, lächerlicher Hafen, den braucht keiner...


Ist dass der Schwippschwager eines unbekannten Bekannten, der eine Tante in Kiev hat? 



> Die USA wollen nicht, dass Russland und Europa zusammenwachsen, das ist seit jeher strategisch so gewollt.


Hauptsache der Tag hat Struktur.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Könnte noch niemand erklären was Assad strategisch von einem  Giftgasanschlag hätte, außer Nachteile, alleine deshalb geht die  Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen gegen Null, gerade weil es von seinen  Gegnern als rote Linie definiert wurde.
> Obama entschied sich 2013 gegen einen Angriff, weil die Beweislage schwammig war.


Obama hat überall und allerorten was von roten Linien erzählt, war aber nie so Konsequent, sie auch durchzusetzen.
Ansonsten: bellingcat - What the OPCW-UN JIM's Leaked Report on Khan Sheikhoun Tells Us About Russia's Denials and Syria's Sarin - bellingcat


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Juni 2019)

> Schon seltsam, dass z.B Polen schon Anfang/Mitte der  90er Jahre  um schnellen Beitritt zur Nato bat und die anderen osteuropäischen Staaten ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten.



Wäre ja kein Problem, wenn man Russland auch den Nato Beitritt anbieten würde und endlich mal mit Russland über dieses Thema spricht, anstatt Russland einzukreisen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ob das wohl an der ganz eigenen Erfahrung mit dem russischen Nachbarn liegen könnte



Glaube ich eher nicht, eher der Doktrin der USA, die Nato immer weiter voranzutreiben.
Die Nato, seit jeher ein illegales Angriffsbündnis. Viele Kriege wurden ohne UN Resolution angezettelt und sind damit illegal.



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber nach Kremlin-Logik scheinen die ja nichts wert zu sein und sollten wieder zwischen Deutschland und Russland aufgeteilt werden.



Ok, jetzt gehen wir also zurück nach 1939. Na wenn das deine Argumentationsgrundlage gegen Russland ist, ist es mit Substanz nicht weit her.
Niemand kann verleugnen, dass die USA die mit Abstand brutalsten und unnötigsten Kriege in den letzten 50 Jahren geführt haben.
Da gab es kaum einen der gerechtferigt war. Der Afghanistan und Irakkrieg war der Gipfel der Lügen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ist dass der Schwippschwager eines unbekannten Bekannten, der eine Tante in Kiev hat?



Deine Argumentation ist peinlich.



Poulton schrieb:


> Obama hat überall und allerorten was von roten Linien erzählt, war aber nie so Konsequent, sie auch durchzusetzen.



Wer der Verursacher des Angriffes war ist selbst laut Lügipedia-Artikel hochumstritten, aber klar, einfach bombardieren und später überlegen.
Hast du noch nie von einer False Flag Operation gehört. Komischerweise ereignen sich immer dann, wenn eine Partei von roten Linien spricht, irgendwelche Giftgasangriffe.
Sogar im Apil 2018 noch als Assad wieder 75% des Landes unter Kontrolle hatte, soll der noch einen Giftgasangriff geflogen haben. Cui Bono. Wem nutzt es.
Na wahrscheinlich flog er den Flieger selbst.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ansonsten: bellingcat - What the OPCW-UN JIM's Leaked Report on Khan Sheikhoun Tells Us About Russia's Denials and Syria's Sarin - bellingcat



Die offizielle Untersuchung benennt keinen Schuldigen.


> "Zu einer ähnlichen Einsicht gelangte der US-amerikanische Investigativjournalist Seymour Hersh, er sprach mit einer Reihe von Geheimdienstlern, die über die aus ihrer Sicht einseitige Darstellung durch die US-Regierung frustriert und wütend waren. Ein Gesprächspartner fühlte sich an die Konstruktion des Casus Belli durch den Tonkin-Zwischenfall von 1964 erinnert.[43] Im April 2014 veröffentlichte Hersh weitere Recherchen, demnach habe der US-Militär-Geheimdienst Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) unter anderem im Juni 2013 in einem streng geheimen Papier darauf hingewiesen, dass es innerhalb der Al-Nusra-Front eine Gruppe von Terroristen gäbe, die für die Herstellung von Giftgas geschult wurden und dabei von Agenten der Türkei und Saudi-Arabiens unterstützt worden seien. Innerhalb der US-Geheimdienste rumore es, denn man habe offenbar genug Hinweise, die nahelegten, dass die ideologisch bei Al-Qaida angesiedelte Al-Nusra-Front den Anschlag unter falscher Flagge verübt hatte, um einen Einmarsch der USA zu provozieren. Einige US-Geheimdienstleute entschlossen sich, sich gegenüber Hersh zu äußern.[44] Sowohl die Regierung in Washington als auch Ankara wiesen diese Berichte zurück.[45] Für die US-Regierung besteht weiterhin kein Zweifel daran, dass der Giftgasangriff durch die Regierung Assad verübt wurde.[46] Auch der britische Netzaktivist Eliot Higgins (Bellingcat) und der frühere Offizier des U.S. Army Chemical Corps Dan Kaszetta kritisierten die Veröffentlichungen Hershs, ihre Kritik bezog sich dabei vor allem auf die ihrer Ansicht nach unseriösen Quellen, auf denen die Argumentation Hershs basiere.[47][48]
> 
> Die Abgeordneten des türkischen Parlaments der Oppositionspartei CHP Eren Erdem und Ali Şeker stützten die These und machten aufgrund von Gerichtsakten der Staatsanwaltschaft von Adana den türkischen Geheimdienst und dschihadistische Milizen verantwortlich. Sie gaben bei einer Pressekonferenz am 21. Oktober 2015 an, Beweise zu haben, dass bei der Beschaffung und Lieferung das MKE, der türkische Geheimdienst und der Al-Qaida-Terrorist Hayyam Kasap involviert gewesen waren. Das Ziel der türkischen Regierung sei das Gleiche gewesen wie beim illegalen Transfer von Waffen an dieselbe Oppositionsgruppen: Bashar al-Assad stürzen, so Erdem gegenüber der Today’s Zaman, einer der großen Tageszeitungen der Türkei.[49]
> 
> Am 10. Dezember 2015 erklärte Erdem während einer Parlamentssitzung, er besitze Beweismaterial, u. a. Telefonaufzeichnungen, dass die türkische Regierung in den Schmuggel von Saringas-Komponenten und Saringas über die türkische Grenze zu Terrorgruppen in Syrien involviert sei.[50][51] Vier Tage später wiederholte Erdem seine Vorwürfe im staatlichen russischen Nachrichtensender Russia Today, demnach würden Gerichtsakten belegen, dass das verwendete Material für das Giftgas über die Türkei zu Terroristengruppen in Syrien gelangt sei – damals waren das Mitglieder von al-Qaida im Irak. „Wir haben als Beweise Telefonaufzeichnungen“. Die Staatsanwaltschaft leitete ein Ermittlungsverfahren ein, später wurden die daran beteiligten Personen verhaftet. Jedoch wurde der Fall nach einer Woche einem anderen Staatsanwalt übergeben, und alle Verhafteten wurden auf freien Fuß gesetzt. Sie überquerten die türkisch-syrische Grenze und flohen. Damals wurden die Akte geschlossen, um den syrischen Behörden die Schuld zuzuschreiben.[52][53] Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Ankara leitete ein Verfahren wegen „Hochverrats“ gegen Eren Erdem ein.[54] "



Naja, egal was du hier noch an Lügen hervorwürgst, jedenfalls spricht relativ viel dagegen, dass Aassad während der Anwesenheit von UN Inspekteuren Giftgasanschläge befehligt.
Und ob der Iran die Bomben an japanischen Schiffen befestigt, während der japanische Präsident im Iran ist und vermitteln möchte, hört sich auch recht albern an.
Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo alles mehr oder weniger unlogisch wird und ein extrem schlechtes Drehbuch wäre, sollte man nicht allzuviel davon glauben.
Du kannst das ja alles glauben. Du glaubst den USA wohl alles, nachdem sie den Großteil der Kriegseintritte mit Lügen und Erfindungen vollzogen haben.

Und wer einem Präsidenten vorwirft er würde schwach sein, wenn er nicht bei jedem Furz sinnlos ein Land bombardiert und damit genau gar nichts erreicht, der gehört doch in die Klappsmühle sry.
Trump ist als Präsident schlicht und ergreifend nicht geeignet. Wer wegen einer verschissenen Drohne, die ziemlich sicher als leichte Provokation über die Grenzen drüberflog mit einem Angriff mit ~200 Todesopfern und einem Krieg vergeltet, den kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> anstatt Russland einzukreisen.


Manch einer hätte in Geografie besser aufpassen sollen: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...globe_(+claims_hatched)_(Russia_centered).svg



> Die Nato, seit jeher ein illegales Angriffsbündnis. Viele Kriege wurden ohne UN Resolution angezettelt und sind damit illegal.


Welche Kriege hat die Nato denn bitte angezettelt?



> Niemand kann verleugnen, dass die USA die mit Abstand brutalsten und unnötigsten Kriege in den letzten 50 Jahren geführt haben.


Es ist eine Sache die USA für das was sie gemacht oder nicht gemacht haben zu kritisieren. Es ist etwas vollkommen anderes, die USA verklausuliert als das "_Krebsgeschwür der Welt_" zu bezeichnen, oder, in Verbindung mit Israel, das antisemitische dog-whistle vom "_großen und kleinen Satan_" vom Stapel zu lassen und ihre Antipoden durch die Bank weg zu Heiligen zu machen, die ja angeblich nie Kriege en masse angezettelt, Menschenschlächter unterstützen (z.B. Ramsan Kadyrov als Stadthalter im eigenem Land) und sich Stellvertreterkriege mit den USA liefern.
List of wars involving Russia - Wikipedia ab 45
List of proxy wars - Wikipedia
Dazu noch die Unterstützung verschiedenster Terrogruppen, die nur laut genug gerufen haben, dass sie antiwestlich oder anti-USA sind.



> Der Afghanistan


Der Krieg in Afghanistan wurde durch den UN Sicherheitsrat legitimiert. Was kommt als nächstes von dir? Trutherhumbug zu 9/11? 



> Lügipedia


 
Nur die _besten_ Begrifflichkeiten aus dem Dunstkreis von Pegida, AfD und Truthern sowie den Groupies von "Holocaust ist PR Erfindung"-Jebsen und Konsorten.



> Hast du noch nie von einer False Flag Operation gehört.


"Rainer gib a Ruh."



> Cui Bono. Wem nutzt es.


Das "Qui Bono?"-gefappe, bei denen das Internet als überdimensioniertes Taschentuch herhalten muss, darf natürlich nicht fehlen.



> Naja, egal was du hier noch an Lügen hervorwürgst, jedenfalls  spricht relativ viel dagegen, dass Aassad während der Anwesenheit von UN  Inspekteuren Giftgasanschläge befehligt.


Und im Jugoslawienkrieg ist es, trotz der Anwesenheit von Blauhelmen und einer UN  Schutzzone, zum Massaker von Srebenica gekommen.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die offizielle Untersuchung benennt keinen Schuldigen.


Nur das es bei dem von mir verlinkten um zwei ganz andere geht:


> The new report from the OPCW-UN’s Joint Investigative Mechanism (JIM) on chemical attacks in Syria, provided to the UN Security Council yesterday, and leaked earlier today, shows that, *despite Russian and Syrian protests, there’s now clear evidence that Syria was responsible for the Khan Sheikhoun Sarin attack, and alternative versions of events presented by Russia and Syria are fabrications.*
> 
> The leaked 39 page report examines two chemical attacks in detail, the April 4th Sarin attack on Khan Sheikhoun and a September 2016 sulphur mustard attack by ISIS on the town on Umm Hosh.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Krieg in Afghanistan wurde durch den UN Sicherheitsrat legitimiert.



Nein, zum Rest fehlt mir die Motivation.
Gib wichtigeres zu tun als mit Leuten wie dir zu diskutieren.

An dieser Aussage merkt man klar, dass du keinerleiAhnung von dem hast, was du schreibst.
Afghanistan - Dokumente des Sicherheitsrates in deutscher UEbersetzung
Die erste Resolution des Weltsicherheitsrates sprach von einem terroristischen Akt und dadurch kommt Artikel 51 der Uno Charta gar nicht zum Tragen.
Die USA nahm einfach ihr Recht auf "Selbstverteidigung" in die Hand, bei einem kriminellen Akt, der nicht durch Staaten verübt wurde, sondern durch Kriminelle.
Es gibt hier keinen Fall von Selbsverteidigung und damit ist der Krieg aus Sicht der Völkerrechts illegal.
Es gibt keinerlei Beweis, dass die Regierung Afghanistans diesen Anschlag ausführte oder auch nur billigte, ergo hätte man sich auf den Basis der Montreal Sobotage Convention wie im Lockerbie Fall verhalten müssen.
Aber nein, man greift einfach ein anderes Land illegal an und der Weltsicherheitsrat hat das überhaupt nicht unterstützt, sondern erst später  als der Krieg bereits lief, genauso gibt es laut Powell nicht mal Indizien, dass es Osama Bin Laden war, geschweige denn eine Beteiligung der afghanischen Regierung nachweisbar.
Der Krieg ist illegal, genauso wie der Krieg in Serbien illegal war. Der in Lybien, der im Irak und in Afganistan.
Die Nato ist ohne Mandat des Weltsicherheitrates permament in illegale Kriege verwickelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

Ich würde dann auch mal darum bitten langsam wieder zum Thema des Threads zurück zu kommen, das ja immer noch Iran lautet.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Nein, zum Rest fehlt mir die Motivation.
> Gib wichtigeres zu tun als mit Leuten wie dir zu diskutieren.



Du lügst das sich die Balken biegen!
Krieg in Afghanistan seit 2001 – Wikipedia


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du lügst das sich die Balken biegen!
> Krieg in Afghanistan seit 2001 – Wikipedia



Blablabla, Der Krieg lief im Oktober und wurde bereits vor den Anschlägen auf das World Trade Center im August beschlossen, entsprechende Resolutionen gab es erst im Dezember, die aber generell nach Völkerrecht absolut illegal sind.
Was so ein Druck der USA ausmachen kann.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Blablabla, Der Krieg lief im Oktober und wurde bereits vor den Anschlägen auf das World Trade Center im August beschlossen, entsprechende Resolutionen gab es erst im Dezember, die aber generell nach Völkerrecht absolut illegal sind.
> Was so ein Druck der USA ausmachen kann.


Geschichten vom Pferd. Die Resolution wurde einen Tag nach den Anschlägen gefasst.

Security Council Resolution 1368 - UNSCR


> Recognizing the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence in
> accordance with the Charter,







> Geändert von PolyOnePolymer (Heute um 22:12 Uhr)                                                           ​


Ganz großes Damentennis die Beiträge inhaltlich nochmal zu verändern, lange nachdem darauf schon geantwortet wurde.
YouTube


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Geschichten vom Pferd. Die Resolution wurde einen Tag nach den Anschlägen gefasst.



Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, welche Resolution. Die du da anführst hat mit dem Afghanistan Krieg rein gar nichts am Hut.
Die Gab es erst im Dezember, zuvor wurde das Land ohne Resolution angegriffen, so ist das halt nun mal.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ganz großes Damentennis die Beiträge inhaltlich nochmal zu verändern, lange nachdem darauf schon geantwortet wurde.



Hab nur was hinzugefügt und nicht verändert, also was regst du dich denn auf.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

Ich bitte ein zweites mal, als Threadersteller, darum wieder zum Thema des Threads, den Iran, zu kommen und weitere weitereführende Ausführungen dieser Art in einem eigenen Thread zu verlagern, oder per PN abzuwickeln.
Es wird langsam einfach zuviel themenfremder Inhalt hier.
Mal eine halbe bis dreiviertel Seite ist ja meiner Meinung nach ok, aber inzwischen wird es schon mehrere Seiten lang.

Sollte das jetzt wieder ignoriert werden sehe ich mich leider gezwungen die Moderatoren zu bitten hier mal moderierend einzugreifen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2019)

Du bist einfach nur ein Lügner und anscheinend noch ein verdammt schlechter!

Der Sicherheitsrat der Vereinten Nationen bezeichnete die Anschläge in den Vereinigten Staaten in seiner am 12. September 2001 gefassten Resolution 1368 als „Bedrohung des Weltfriedens und der internationalen Sicherheit“. Zudem wurde das „naturgegebene Recht zur individuellen oder kollektiven Selbstverteidigung, das in der Charta der Vereinten Nationen anerkannt wird“ betont. In diesem Zusammenhang wurden die Anschläge des 11. September 2001 als bewaffneter Angriff im Sinne der Artikel 39 und 51 der UN-Charta eingestuft. Damit wurde den Vereinigten Staaten das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung implizit zugesprochen. Nach Auffassung der Vereinigten Staaten und anderer Regierungen, wie etwa auch der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, wurde mit dieser Formulierung und dem direkten Verweis auf das in Artikel 51 der UN-Charta festgeschriebene Recht auf Selbstverteidigung die anlaufende Operation Enduring Freedom durch den Sicherheitsrat als ein „Akt der Selbstverteidigung der Vereinigten Staaten“ gegen den von Afghanistan aus geplanten Angriff gewertet und damit völkerrechtlich legitimiert.



> Der Krieg lief im Oktober und wurde bereits vor den Anschlägen auf das World Trade Center im August beschlossen, entsprechende Resolutionen gab es erst im Dezember, die aber generell nach Völkerrecht absolut illegal sind.



Belege Lügner?

Edit an  Nightslaver
Es ist unerträglich was für ein Scheiss hier abgeladen wird, das kann man im Sinne der Fakten und auch Erziehung nicht einfach ignorieren.
Das läuft ja noch schlimmer als auf Seite 1, als dort die meisten Leute einfach wild behaupteten die USA sind ganz sicher für die angegriffenen Tanker verantwortlich ohne irgendwelche Belege.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Edit an  Nightslaver
> Es ist unerträglich was für ein Scheiss hier abgeladen wird, das kann man im Sinne der Fakten und auch Erziehung nicht einfach ignorieren.
> Das läuft ja noch schlimmer als auf Seite 1, als dort die meisten Leute einfach wild behaupteten die USA sind ganz sicher für die angegriffenen Tanker verantwortlich ohne irgendwelche Belege.



Dann mach doch einen eigenen Thread dazu auf, wo du darauf weiter eingehen kannst und häng hier einen Link dahin an einen Post.
So sorgt es nur dafür das es sich hier immer weiter vom Thema entfernt und man sich durch demnächst Seiten langen themenfremden VT-Inhalt lesen / scrollen muss.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juni 2019)

*Auch von mir noch mal der freundliche Hinweis das Offtopic einzustellen, und hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen!*


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2020)

US-Angriff: Iran kuendigt "vernichtende Rache" an | ZEIT ONLINE

Ich frage mich ob dieser Schachzug seitens der USA so intelligent war.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> US-Angriff: Iran kuendigt "vernichtende Rache" an | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Ich frage mich ob dieser Schachzug seitens der USA so intelligent war.


Amerika möchte wieder seine Öl Lager auffüllen mehr nicht wie bei Sadam vor Jahren, ein Plus war Sadam auch noch weg zu machen.

Sie brauchen nur einen Grund um in den Iran zu gehen.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slezer (3. Januar 2020)

Schon heftig und im Netz wird der Irak als Bösewicht dargestellt


----------



## hoffgang (3. Januar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Schon heftig und im Netz wird der Irak als Bösewicht dargestellt



Nicht ganz zu Unrecht, immerhin liegt die Botschaft in einer gesicherten Zone mit beschränktem Zugang.
Ergo, Demonstranten latschen da nicht mal eben rein, außer jemand macht den Checkpoint auf.


----------



## Slezer (3. Januar 2020)

Das Auto wurde mit einer Rakete abgeschossen am Flughafen. Was hat das mit der Botschaft zu tun?


----------



## hoffgang (3. Januar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das Auto wurde mit einer Rakete abgeschossen am Flughafen. Was hat das mit der Botschaft zu tun?



Dein Ernst?
Du hast schon mitbekommen dass eine schiitische Miliz das Gelände teilweise verwüstet hat und dort schwer demonstriert wurde...
Die Amis haben Dutzende zusätzliche Soldaten eingeflogen um das Gelände zu schützen.

Du kannst nicht einfach den Tod von Soleimani als singuläres Ereignis betrachten, es geht seit Tagen im Irak rund was den Konflikt Iran vs. USA angeht.


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2020)

Ich bin gespannt, wie der Iran darauf reagiert. Auch mit Blick auf die Straße von Hormus.



Slezer schrieb:


> Das Auto wurde mit einer Rakete abgeschossen am Flughafen. Was hat das mit der Botschaft zu tun?


Hast Du in den letzten Tagen mal in die Nachrichten geschaut?


----------



## Duvar (3. Januar 2020)

Solche Beiträge von der Bild bzw dem Chefredakteur finde ich auch nicht gut, fördert nur den Hass der Iraner in DE mMn Irans Terror-Chef tot: Trump hat die Welt von einem Monster befreit 
Halte diese Aktion der usa für falsch, da sind ja noch mehrerer weiterer Leute ums Leben gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2020)

Bild eben. Hauptsache polarisieren.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Januar 2020)

Sehr gut! Ein Terrorpate weniger!


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Ein Terrorpate weniger!



Wieso, hatte Trump vor Freude einen Herzkasper mit tödlichem Ausgang? Das war gar nicht in den Nachrichten ...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Januar 2020)

Trump liefert ab!


----------



## hoffgang (3. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trump liefert ab!



Hja und wie.

Bin gespannt wie Bolle was die Irakischen Schiiten davon halten dass einer IHRER wichtigsten Kommandeure gleich mit umgebracht wurde.
Da darf man gespannt sein wie sich die US Präsenz in dem Land in den nächsten Wochen entwickelt.

Also ja, er liefert ab: Nach wie vor unfassbaren Dummfug ohne jegliche Weitsicht oder Plan.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trump liefert ab!



Zumindest, wenn es um Verbalmüll und politische/wirtschaftliche Fehlentscheidungen geht.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Januar 2020)

Na vom Rumsitzen und Kaffeekränzchen abhalten, erhält man nun mal keine Ergebnisse. Ansonsten: Im nahen Osten wird es niemals einen wie auch immer gearteten Frieden geben - selbst wenn es nicht Trump wäre, auf den man sich so bequem einschießen kann.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob dieser Schachzug seitens der USA so intelligent war.



Wäre in etwa so wenn der Iran den  US-Vizepräsidenten ausschaltet und gleichzeitig fordert, jetzt sollen sich die USA endlich mal ein wenig deeskalieren.
Die USA wollten ja mit dem illegalen feigen Anschlag  so weitere Angriffe verhindern, während nun:“, „die USA rechnen stark mit Vergeltungsmaßnahmen“, Sinn?
Also einfach nur ein total gefährlicher trumpischer Blödsinn. Anstatt die ewigen Nah-Ost Kriege zu beenden, tötet er einfach mal so den Vizepräsidenten und dann sagt sein Kriegminister man wolle ja gar keinen Krieg.
Keine Ahnung das noch unter die grundlegende Benevolenz der USA fällt.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trump liefert ab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben, Raketen sind besser als Verhandlungen. Endlich wieder Krieg.
Bei  Nordkorea habe ich gedacht, der könnte vielleicht was reißen. Immerhin  hat er es geschafft dass mit dem Land wieder gesprochen wird und so die  Kriegsefahr minimalst ist.
Aber offenbar kommt kein Präsident ohne ordentlichen Krieg aus, egal wer da vorne rumturnt.
Und das wäre hier noch der dümmste Krieg aller Zeiten.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Na vom Rumsitzen und Kaffeekränzchen abhalten, erhält man nun mal keine Ergebnisse.



Wenn  man nur Ergebnisse will und es einem völlig egal ist ob die Ergebnisse  gut oder schlecht ausfallen, dann ist er der neue Highlander.
Er hat sich durch diesen Schwachsinn jeglichen Weg zu einer friedlichen Lösung verbaut.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Na vom Rumsitzen und Kaffeekränzchen abhalten, erhält man nun mal keine Ergebnisse. Ansonsten: Im nahen Osten wird es niemals einen wie auch immer gearteten Frieden geben - selbst wenn es nicht Trump wäre, auf den man sich so bequem einschießen kann.



Frage ist nur, warum er in Syrien nur Kaffeekränzchen gehalten hat und seine Verbündeten auch noch an Erdogan verraten hat!
Der Mann hat null Durchblick und davon viel, vor Putin und Assad den Schwanz einziehen, Erdogan nachgeben, aber den Iran bis aufs Messersschneide provozieren!

Typische Handlung eines geistlosen Kindes.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Frage ist nur, warum er in Syrien nur Kaffeekränzchen gehalten hat und seine Verbündeten auch noch an Erdogan verraten hat!
> Der Mann hat null Durchblick und davon viel, vor Putin und Assad den Schwanz einziehen, Erdogan nachgeben, aber den Iran bis aufs Messersschneide provozieren!
> 
> Typische Handlung eines geistlosen Kindes.



Die Saudis haben halt ein Interesse, dass der Iran klein gehalten wird und weil die Saudis 100 Milliarden Dollar in die Ärsche von US Rüstungskonzernen blasen und Trump ein Riesenfan der Rüstung ist, macht er das, was sie wollen.


----------



## hoffgang (3. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Na vom Rumsitzen und Kaffeekränzchen abhalten, erhält man nun mal keine Ergebnisse. Ansonsten: Im nahen Osten wird es niemals einen wie auch immer gearteten Frieden geben - selbst wenn es nicht Trump wäre, auf den man sich so bequem einschießen kann.



Trump hat eine sehr stabile Situation vollkommen unbegründet verschärft und gießt seitdem immer weiter Benzin ins Feuer.

Wir hatten einen Vertrag mit den Iranern und entgegen der meisten Erwartungen haben die sich tatsächlich dran gehalten.
Ich mein, es ist auch etwas perfide den Iranern vorzuwerfen sich in anderen Ländern einzumischen wenn man die USA ist, aber seis drum, es sind wahrlich keine Unschuldslämmer. Dennoch hat JCPOA deutlich zur Deeskalation beigetragen.
Davon ist nichts, aber auch garnichts übrig und mit dem Tod des irakischen Kommandeurs dürfte sich auch die Sicherheitslage im Irak massiv verschlechtern.

Tolle Leistung, nachdem man den IS besiegt hat beide Gruppen die dafür massiv verantwortlich wahren (Schiiten und Kurden) als Verbündete vor den Kopf zu stoßen.

Ich frag mich nur wer der größere Depp ist, derjenige der sowas verantwortet, oder diejenigen die dass dann gut finden.
Und nein, das kann ich nicht höflich formulieren, egal wie konservativ, man eingestellt ist, niemand kann bestreiten dass Trump den Nahen Osten massiv! destabilisiert und zwar an mehreren Fronten.
In Israel ohne Not durch Verlegung der Botschaft und Anerkennung der Siedlungen, in Syrien & im Nordirak dank Duldung / Ermöglichung der Türkischen Offensive, am gesamten Golf dank Kündigung des JCPOA, in Afghanistan nachdem er erst die Verhandlungen mit den Taliban für beendet erklärt hat, nur um dann Bereitschaft für Gespräche zu signalisieren...

Das sind doch mal Erfolge auf die man stolz sein kann. Aber hey, er hat nur grade knapp 4000 Soldaten in den Irak geschickt. Läuft ja mit seinem Versprechen die Truppen heimzuholen...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Frage ist nur, warum er in Syrien nur Kaffeekränzchen gehalten hat...



Die Annexion eines Teil des Landes, das Besetzen und Abschöpfen der Ölquellen sind keine großartigen Kaffeekränzchen.
Vor Putin hat der Mann allerdings Respekt, das merkt man ihm an.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und seine Verbündeten auch noch an Erdogan verraten hat!



Das ist aber für die USA traditionell, man hat schon viele Verbündete fallen gelassen.

Zum aktuellen Geschehen passt auch besonders gut diese Geschichte.
Ist doch sowieso wieder alles gelogen. Und morgen greift Deutschland Erdogan an, weil Anhänger Erdogans in Deutschland für irgendwas demonstrieren und Randale machen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Mann hat null Durchblick und davon viel, vor Putin und Assad den Schwanz einziehen, Erdogan nachgeben, aber den Iran bis aufs Messersschneide provozieren!



Er hat ja den Schwanz nicht wirklich eingezogen, das ist doch jetzt aber etwas albern.
Aber die Tötung eines quasi Vizepräsidenten eines anderen Landes, ist definitiv eine neue Stufe von trumpischer Blödheit.
Keine Ahnung was die geraucht haben müssen, ich hätte sowas eher von Bolton erwartet, der aber nicht mehr da ist.

Aber das hat bewiesen, dass der Mann komplett unzurechnungsfähig ist.
Auch relativ selten, dass ich zu 100% Hoffgangs Meinung bin.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2020)

Wer hat dich denn gefragt?
Du und Trump habt doch den gleichen Faible für massenmordende Diktatoren und dem Herren im Kreml, das du Trump nicht verehrst liegt doch nur daran, dass er US Staatsbürger und US Präsident ist, ansonsten schwimmt ihr beiden doch auf der gleichen Welle. Du läufst seit Jahren durch Foren, um jede billige VT im Sinne von massenmordenden und Giftgas werfenden Diktatoren zu vertreten und wenn der Herr im Kreml mal zu scharf bremst, steckst du bis zum Anschlag in seinem.....

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn du es sein läßt mich zu zitieren oder mit mir zu kommunizieren, das führt zu absolut gar nichts, sowohl politisch als auch in Sachen Hardware bin ich mit dir durch!


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2020)

*@hoffgang*
Danke, dem ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2020)

Der Konflikt mit dem Iran könnte Trump die Wiederwahl kosten.
Für eine erneute Präsidentschaft reichen seine Anhänger nicht aus, da braucht er mehr. die verprellt er  aber gerade.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Konflikt mit dem Iran könnte Trump die Wiederwahl kosten.



Das wäre doch toll,
solch einen unberechenbaren Hitzkopf braucht doch niemand.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch toll,
> solch einen unberechenbaren Hitzkopf braucht doch niemand.



Ja, aber zu welchen Preis? Wenn man schon Trump nur auf die harte Tour los wird, wäre ja selbst ein "JFK-Impeachment" noch zivilisierter als eine Großregion im Kriegszustand ...


----------



## Slezer (4. Januar 2020)

Krass ist das man im Jahre 2020 so einfach morden darf.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, aber zu welchen Preis? Wenn man schon Trump nur auf die harte Tour los wird, wäre ja selbst ein "JFK-Impeachment" noch zivilisierter als eine Großregion im Kriegszustand ...



Der Junge hat null Durchblick und ist durch das Impeachment noch mehr getrieben!
Ich hatte gedacht, das mit dem Abgang von Bolton etwas mehr Ruhe einkehrt in den Konflikt mit dem Iran, da lag ich wohl völlig daneben, allerdings hätte man auch selber darauf kommen können!
Ein Mann der seine Nahostpolitik größtenteils von seinenm Schwiegersohn betreiben läßt, der sehr intime persönliche Kontakte zur Famillie Netanjahu hat (der unbedingt einen Krieg will, damit er aus seinen juristischen Angelegenheiten befreit wird), desweiteren Trump massiv geschäftlich (seine Firmen) von den Saudis abhängig ist (die wollen auch unbedingt Krieg), das gesammte State Department geschliffen hat und auch sonst die Auffassungsgabe eines Vierjährigen vorzuweisen hat, ist das nicht weiter verwunderlich.
Hoffgang hat es hervorragend zusammengefasst.

Und dann stellt sich dieser Affe Pompeo noch bei Fox News hin und beschimpft die Europäer, sie wären nicht hilfreich und die USA hätten durch die Tötung des Generals tausende von europäischen Leben gerettet, was soll man bei diesem Drogenkonsum erwarten? Der Tripp auf dem die sind, sucht seinesgleichen!


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Krass ist das man im Jahre 2020 so einfach morden darf.


Juristisch ist die Situation nicht ganz so einfach bzw es könnte sogar vollkommen legitim sein. Es ist halt nicht immer klug so hart wie möglich zuzuschlagen.
Das ist ja das komplexe an der Sache oder gar an so vielen Sachen im nahen Osten. 

Dieser General hat sein Schicksal selbst zu verantworten und er hat es verdient, leider gilt das nur sehr isoliert.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dieser General hat sein Schicksal selbst zu verantworten und er hat es verdient, leider gilt das nur sehr isoliert.



Wenn man Soleimani vorwerfen will er hätte in anderen Ländern Gruppen in asymetrischer Kriegsführung ausgebildet und diese hätten dann in den entsprechenden Ländern Krieg geführt, also unter dem Gesichtspunkt hätte man gleich mehrere US Präsidenten per Luftschlag ermorden lassen können.

Achso, mein Fehler, Soleimani ist ja Muslim und wir sind ja die Guten, mein Fehler.


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Famillie Netanjahu hat (der unbedingt einen Krieg will, damit er aus seinen juristischen Angelegenheiten befreit wird)


Ja ne, ist klar. Netanjahu will Krieg, nur damit er nicht wegen Korruption angeklagt wird. Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder. Ich empfehle an der Stelle mal sich die Reaktionen aus dem israelischen Parteienspektrum dazu durchzulesen, insbesondere von Benny Gantz und Parteikollegen: Netanyahu after Soleimani assassination: US has right to self-defense - The Jerusalem Post


> Blue and White Party head and former IDF Chief-of-Staff Benny Gantz said  the killing of Soleimani was “the appropriate response to anyone  responsible for the murder of countless innocent people and for  undermining global stability. The message to the leaders of terrorism is  strong and clear: you will be held accountable for your actions.”
> 
> Blue  and White no.2 Yair Lapid congratulated Trump “and the entire Middle  East on the strike that killed Qassem Soleimani. He planned and led  deadly terror attacks from Damascus to Buenos Aires and is responsible  for the murder of thousands of innocent civilians. He got exactly what  he deserved.”
> 
> Blue and White  MK Moshe Ya’alon a former IDF chief of staff and former defense minister  tweeted that “the world in general, and the Middle East in particular,  has been freed from a mass murderer who disseminated terror and death in  Lebanon, Syria, Gaza, Yemen, Gulf states and many other areas in the  world. Good riddance!”


Und das sind Äußerungen, denen ich nur zustimmen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2020)

Das es da keinen Falschen getroffen hat, dürfte klar sein, aber man macht das doch nicht in dieser angespannten Lage und dann noch so offensichlich, da sind die Iraner bei den Tankern und der Raffenerie in Saudi Arabien, wesentlich besser vorgegangen!

Willst du mich verarschen Poulton?
Netanjahu macht seit 2 Jahren nichts anderes als Krieg zu schüren, um von seinem innenpolitischen Desaster abzulenken und endlich seine Immunität durchzubekommen, das hat nun rein gar nichts mit Aluhut zu tun und das nun die israelische Politik im Gesammten die Hasskappe gegen den Iran auf hat ist Allgemeinbildung, Israel und alle seine führenden Parteien waren auch gegen das Atomabkommen. Nur sind wir hier in Europa und haben unsere eigenen Interessen und sind nicht die Interessenvertreter Israels, im Gegensatz zu Trumps Schwiegersohn, der eher Israels und US Interessen gleichsetzen möchte oder es macht!
Selbst die scharfen Demokraten finden diesen Anschlag zu dieser Zeit völlig verfehlt!


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2020)

Brille: Fielmann - Ihr Optiker mit 776 Niederlassungen
Damit liest es sich besser.

Ging es hier um US Präsidenten oder um den Herrn General? Soll ich dir ne Liste schreiben mit allen die es verdient haben? Wird ne lange Liste.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das es da keinen Falschen getroffen hat, dürfte klar sein, aber man macht das doch nicht in dieser angespannten Lage und dann noch so offensichlich, da sind die Iraner bei den Tankern und der Raffenerie in Saidi Arabien, wesentlich besser vorgegangen!


Wie ich geschrieben hab muss man auch auf die generelle Lage achten.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ging es hier um US Präsidenten oder um den Herrn General? Soll ich dir ne Liste schreiben mit allen die es verdient haben? Wird ne lange Liste.



Es geht um das übliche Gut-Böse Weltbild und den Blödsinn den wir damit verknüpfen. Soleimani jetzt zu töten ist das Dümmste was Trump hatte tun können. (Ihn überhaupt zu töten ist nicht wirklich clever, deswegen haben mehrere US Regierungen vor Trump dies auch nicht getan). Und zu sagen "der hats aber verdient" ist ebenso dumm und kurzsichtig, schlicht weil beides mehr reale Probleme schaffen als lösen.

Grade waren Demos im Iran, die Menschen sind auf die Straße und haben für bessere Lebensbedingungen demonstriert, da liefert Trump ein wunderbares ausländisches Feindbild.
Wir werden Soleimani in dem Moment vermissen in dem ein weniger begabter seinen Posten bekommt und das tatsächlich durchführt wovor die ganze Zeit gewarnt wird, weltweite Anschläge durch Anhänger  der Kuds Brigaden bzw. deren Dependancen. 
Sein Tod hat exakt 0,0 an Sicherheit gebracht, dafür jede Menge Unsicherheit, reale und imaginäre Bedrohungen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Netanjahu will Krieg, nur damit er nicht wegen Korruption angeklagt wird. Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder.



Warum Aluhut?
Das ist leider Fakt - Netanjahu sucht die Eskalation, wird dabei von Trump unterstützt. 
Die Verlegung der US Botschaft, Anerkennung der Siedlungen, alles Schützenhilfe aus Washington für einen angeschlagenen Netanjahu. Die Anklage gegen Ihn läuft ja auch, verliert er sein Amt wirds für ihn eng.
Netanjahu ist mit der EINZIGE der vom anhaltenden Blutvergießen der letzten 18 Monate in Israel profitiert - niemand anders hat was davon.

Ergebnis: Die Parlamentswahlen  bringen seit April 2019 kein eindeutiges Ergebnis, Netanjahu kann bislang an der Macht bleiben.
Nächster (Dritter!) Wahltermin: 02. März 2020.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2020)

> *Es ist halt nicht immer klug so hart wie möglich zuzuschlagen.*


Das habe ich zu der Tötung auch geschrieben. Hast du wahrscheinlich überlesen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2020)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Trumps Vorgänger, Obama, hat solche Drohnen-Aktionen quasi im Akkord durchgezogen, fast 500 Drohnenangriffe hat er befohlen und dabei ca. 2500 Menschen plattgemacht. Er hat sogar weit über 100 getötete unschuldige Zivilisten als Kollateralschaden eingeräumt. Das war mit einem "Sorry, kann mal passieren, tut uns leid, wir hätten besser aufpassen sollen" abgetan. Kein medialer Aufschrei, weder bei einem einzelnen Angriff noch als die Summe bekannt wurde. Nur eine Randnotiz. Niemand hat gefordert, dass er den Friedensnobelpreis zurück gibt. Er ist immer noch der Gute in den Köpfen der Weltöffentlichkeit.

Jetzt macht Trump einmal so eine Aktion, chirurgisch präzise, und lässt ein Riesenarschloch umnieten, nach vorheriger Warnung. Und die ganze Welt kriegt Schnappatmung und halluziniert den Dritten Weltkrieg herbei, ausgelöst von EINER EINZIGEN Aktion von Trump, wohingegen rund 500 derartige Aktionen von Obama mitsamt toten Unbeteiligten keine Sau interessiert haben.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Jetzt macht Trump einmal so eine Aktion, chirurgisch präzise, und lässt ein Riesenarschloch umnieten, nach vorheriger Warnung. Und die ganze Welt kriegt Schnappatmung und halluziniert den Dritten Weltkrieg herbei, ausgelöst von EINER EINZIGEN Aktion von Trump, wohingegen rund 500 derartige Aktionen von Obama mitsamt toten Unbeteiligten keine Sau interessiert haben.


Obama ist sicher auch kein Unschuldsengel(ich finde den Friedensnobelpreis hat er nicht wirklich verdient), aber es kommt auch drauf an WEN man WO und WANN tötet.


----------



## Slezer (4. Januar 2020)

Mensch ist Mensch (eigentlich)


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Trumps Vorgänger, Obama, hat solche Drohnen-Aktionen quasi im Akkord durchgezogen, fast 500 Drohnenangriffe hat er befohlen und dabei ca. 2500 Menschen plattgemacht. Er hat sogar weit über 100 getötete unschuldige Zivilisten als Kollateralschaden eingeräumt. Das war mit einem "Sorry, kann mal passieren, tut uns leid, wir hätten besser aufpassen sollen" abgetan. Kein medialer Aufschrei, weder bei einem einzelnen Angriff noch als die Summe bekannt wurde. Nur eine Randnotiz. Niemand hat gefordert, dass er den Friedensnobelpreis zurück gibt. Er ist immer noch der Gute in den Köpfen der Weltöffentlichkeit.
> 
> Jetzt macht Trump einmal so eine Aktion, chirurgisch präzise, und lässt ein Riesenarschloch umnieten, nach vorheriger Warnung. Und die ganze Welt kriegt Schnappatmung und halluziniert den Dritten Weltkrieg herbei, ausgelöst von EINER EINZIGEN Aktion von Trump, wohingegen rund 500 derartige Aktionen von Obama mitsamt toten Unbeteiligten keine Sau interessiert haben.



Bist du wirklich so naiv zu glauben, das die Drohneneinsätze seit Trump nicht weitergelaufen sind?
Aber bete mal weiter diesen Idioten an, der anscheinend zu blöd ist zu wissen, wie weit man gehen sollte und wie weit nicht!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2020)

Mache ich! Danke für deine gütige Erlaubnis!


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Israel und alle seine führenden Parteien waren auch gegen das Atomabkommen.


Weil es das Papier nicht wert ist, auf das es geschrieben wurde.
Israel's Iran documents show nuclear deal 'was built on lies' - BBC News



> Nur sind wir hier in Europa und haben unsere eigenen Interessen und sind nicht die Interessenvertreter Israels,


Die  "Interessen" kennt man ja. Hat dem deutschen Botschafter bei der UN  (und damit mehr oder weniger auch der deutschen Nahostpolitik) einen  Platz auf der Liste des Simon-Wiesenthal-Center 2019 beschert. Auf solche  "europäische Interessen" verzichte ich gerne. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist leider Fakt - Netanjahu sucht die Eskalation, wird dabei von Trump unterstützt.


Ahja.  Ein Regime, welches in den vergangen Jahrzehnten mehrfach offen mit der  Vernichtung Israels gedroht hat und auch mehr oder weniger offen in  Terroranschläge und Angriffe gegen Israel verwickelt war und ist, baut seine  Position in einem unmittelbaren Nachbarland aus aber wenn Israel darauf  reagiert, ist das eine "Eskalation".



> Die Verlegung der US Botschaft, Anerkennung der Siedlungen, alles  Schützenhilfe aus Washington für einen angeschlagenen Netanjahu.


Großflächiger  Rückzug aus den kurdischen Gebieten in Syrien, was man in Israel nicht nur als  ein Tritt gegen beide Schienbeine empfunden hat, sondern man auch nochmal an die Wankelmütigkeit von Trump erinnert wurde, der heute das eine macht, morgen das genaue Gegenteil davon und übermorgen nochmal das genaue Gegenteil. Soviel zur angeblichen Schützenhilfe.  Zumal es auch interessant ist, als Russland 2017 noch vor den USA  West-Jerusalem als Hauptstadt Israels anerkannt hat, war das höchstens  eine Randnotiz wert, als die USA Jerusalem anerkannt haben, war das recht schnell in den Schlagzeilen und wurde teils als "unnötige Eskalation" bewertet...
Jerusalem als Hauptstadt Israels - UEbertriebene Empoerung



> Nächster (Dritter!) Wahltermin: 02. März 2020.


Kommt in den besten Demokratien vor.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mensch ist Mensch (eigentlich)


Moralisch hast du vollkommen Recht.
Aber strategisch gesehen hat ein ranghoher General höhere Priorität als ein einfacher Soldat.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2020)

Tja mich interessieren israelische Dokumente zum Atomabkommen, so viel wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt, da ich weiß was sie bezwecken sollen.
Nitanjahu ist ein Arschloch und der Likud ist so ähnlich wie die deutsche AfD, aber wahrscheinlich gehöre ich mit dieser Meinung auch auf die Simon Wiesenthal Liste, wo auch z.B. ein Herr Augstein steht, nicht das ich ein Fan von ihm bin, im Gegenteil, nur sein Name auf der Liste ist ein Witz und zeigt was damit beabsichtigt werden soll, sie dient ausschließlich zur Propaganda, sieht man wunderschön an dem Beispiel mit dem deutschen Botschafter.
Dann falle mal weiter auf diese billige Propaganda rein, die ausschließlich zum Ziel hat, alles was Israel macht, als sakrosankt hinzustellen und Kritiker mit einem antisemitischen Etikett zu versehen.

Europa hat im Nahen Osten andere Interessen als das Arschloch Nitanjahu, das sollte jedem der die letzten 5 Jahre Nachrichten verfolgt hat klar sein!


----------



## hoffgang (4. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Trumps Vorgänger, Obama, hat solche Drohnen-Aktionen quasi im Akkord durchgezogen, fast 500 Drohnenangriffe hat er befohlen und dabei ca. 2500 Menschen plattgemacht. Er hat sogar weit über 100 getötete unschuldige Zivilisten als Kollateralschaden eingeräumt. Das war mit einem "Sorry, kann mal passieren, tut uns leid, wir hätten besser aufpassen sollen" abgetan. Kein medialer Aufschrei, weder bei einem einzelnen Angriff noch als die Summe bekannt wurde. Nur eine Randnotiz. Niemand hat gefordert, dass er den Friedensnobelpreis zurück gibt. Er ist immer noch der Gute in den Köpfen der Weltöffentlichkeit.
> 
> Jetzt macht Trump einmal so eine Aktion, chirurgisch präzise, und lässt ein Riesenarschloch umnieten, nach vorheriger Warnung. Und die ganze Welt kriegt Schnappatmung und halluziniert den Dritten Weltkrieg herbei, ausgelöst von EINER EINZIGEN Aktion von Trump, wohingegen rund 500 derartige Aktionen von Obama mitsamt toten Unbeteiligten keine Sau interessiert haben.



Mal im Ernst, bist du so, einfältig oder tust du nur so?
Es interessiert die Welt einen Dreck ob Al Wal Alibali am Hindukusch von ner Drohne getötet wird, oder ob im Jemen der 457 in der Thronfolge von Al Qaida stirbt, schlicht weil es keinerlei Konsequenz außerhalb dieser Länder hat.

Der Unterschied? Trump hat DEN führenden Militär eines Landes getötet welches grade aktiv Uran anreichert und damit Atomwaffen bauen will.
Ein Land welches den Golf komplett dichtmachen könnte und mal eben 30% der Rohölversorgung der Welt unterbrechen kann.

Bemerkst du den kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied?
Töte 200 Afghanen und es gibt vllt ne Meldung in der New York Times.
Töte Solemani und im schlimmstenfalls gibts Krieg am Golf.
Die Saudis haben auch nicht unendlich viele Raffinerien, egal wenn die nächste angegriffen wird, was brauchen wir denn schon Öl, haben uns ja nur die letzten 50 Jahre davon abhängig gemacht.
Was soll schon passieren, Solemani wird ja nur vorgeworfen u.a. in Europäischen Ländern Schläferzellen eingerichtet zu haben, die sind bestimmt nur Deko. Was soll der Plan sein, dass die Mullahs jetzt vor Angst erstarren und Trump anbetteln verhandeln zu dürfen? Klar, das wird passieren. Bestimmt wird weder der Libanon, noch der Irak, noch der Jemen, noch die anderen Länder mit starkem iranischen Einfluss destabilisiert, wäre ja auch quatsch sowas, oder?

Und die Aktion war so präzise dass dabei auch der irakische General gestorben ist. Wunderbar, die wichtigste Miliz des Landes mal eben ohne Anführer, auch ein Rezept was in der Vergangenheit immer für ganz viel Stabilität gesorgt hat.

Oder anders ausgedrückt, Obamas x-hundert Drohnenangriffe hätten nicht mehr Schaden anrichten können als der Blödsinn, Bilanz können wir dann in 3-6 Monaten ziehen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Ahja. Ein Regime, welches in den vergangen Jahrzehnten mehrfach offen mit der Vernichtung Israels gedroht hat und auch mehr oder weniger offen in Terroranschläge und Angriffe gegen Israel verwickelt war und ist, baut seine Position in einem unmittelbaren Nachbarland aus aber wenn Israel darauf reagiert, ist das eine "Eskalation".



Seit Trump angekündigt hat die Botschaft von Tel Aviv nach Jerusalem zu verlegen gabs in Gaza Proteste, dabei haben beide Seiten Gewalt angewendet, Ergebnis und Siegerehrung des ganzen Blödsinns:
Gaza: Massenproteste an Grenze zu Israel – Dutzende Tote, mindestens 2800 Verletzte | Berliner Zeitung
Überschlagen sind seitdem ~1200 Raketen und Mörser von Gaza nach Israel abgefeuert worden, dutzende Luftschläge gabs als Vergeltung. Die saudumme Spirale der Gewalt dreht sich weiter und weiter...

Ausgelöst durch den vollkommen unnötigen Blödsinn am Status Jerusalems was ändern zu wollen.

DAS ist der Dauererregungszustand den Netanjahu braucht, der ihm immer noch dazu verhilft MP zu sein. Man wählt einen Netanjahu, auch dank seines toten Bruders, nicht in einer solchen Krise ab.
2 Parlamentswahlen sind bislang ohne Regierungsbildung abgehalten worden, Versuch Nummer 3 kommt im nächsten März. Wie praktisch, das Trump weiter Öl ins Feuer gießt und den Siedlungsbau im Westjordanland anerkannt hat.




Poulton schrieb:


> Großflächiger Rückzug aus den kurdischen Gebieten in Syrien, was man in Israel nicht nur als ein Tritt gegen beide Schienbeine empfunden hat, sondern man auch nochmal an die Wankelmütigkeit von Trump erinnert wurde, der heute das eine macht, morgen das genaue Gegenteil davon und übermorgen nochmal das genaue Gegenteil. Soviel zur angeblichen Schützenhilfe. Zumal es auch interessant ist, als Russland 2017 noch vor den USA West-Jerusalem als Hauptstadt Israels anerkannt hat, war das höchstens eine Randnotiz wert, als die USA Jerusalem anerkannt haben, war das recht schnell in den Schlagzeilen und wurde teils als "unnötige Eskalation" bewertet...
> Jerusalem als Hauptstadt Israels - UEbertriebene Empoerung



Und trotzdem hält Netanjahu zu Trump und andersrum und um mehr geht es weder dem einen, noch dem anderen.
Oder glaubst du, Trump würde sich um die USA als um sich selbst kümmern?

Und wen interessiert was Russland macht, Russland spielt keinerlei Rolle im Prozess zwischen Palästinensern und Israel.
Die USA als Schutzmacht Israels sehr wohl... Aber das ist ja wieder einer dieser kleinen vernachlässigbaren Unterschiede.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2020)

Tja, wer Israel abspricht, sich gegen seine Feinde zu verteidigen, auch präventiv, welche nur davon beseelt sind, Israel komplett von der Landkarte auszulöschen, der ist nun mal nichts anderes als ein kleines, verkapptes antisemitisches Stück ******* unter dem Tarnmantel von "Man wird doch wohl noch Israels Regierung kritisieren dürfen, ich habe doch eigentlich gar nichts gegen die Juden an sich..."

Und deswegen heulen die ganzen "Menschenfreunde" auch nun auf, nicht weil es sie wirklich interessiert, was im Iran und den Menschen, die dort unter dem Mullah Regime seit Jahrzehnten leiden müssen, geschieht, sondern weil ihnen ein Verbündeter im Kampf gegen das herbeihalluzinierte "Finanzjudentum", welches die Welt kontrolliert, verlustig gegangen ist.

Aber kein Wunder, in einem Land, wo der oberste Repräsentant, Pausenclown Steinmeier, vorm Grab der Terroristensau Arafat kondoliert hat.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Tja, wer Israel abspricht, sich gegen seine Feinde zu verteidigen



Wer macht denn das? Hab ich hier niemanden gesehen.
Oder liest du hier irgendwas darüber dass die Israelis vor kurzem in Beirut Drohnenschläge verübt haben? Nein? Also woher kommt deine Plattitüde?




Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> "Man wird doch wohl noch Israels Regierung kritisieren dürfen



Wird man doch auch, oder steht die unter Artenschutz? Ist Israel jetzt immun gegen Kritik oder ist für dich Objektivität immer nur subjektiv?


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2020)

Alter ich wäre mal an deiner Stelle ganz schön vorsichtig mit Anschuldigungen!

Anscheinend bist du nicht in der Lage zwischen Parolen und Handlungen zu unterscheiden! Erzählen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist, in der realen Welt zählen immer noch Handlungen und welche kannst du doch gleich von Iran gegen Israel aufführen?

Ich kritisiere jede rechtsnationale Regierung, die unbedingt auf Krieg aus ist, wenn mich das in deinen Augen zu einem Antisemiten macht, ist dein Intellekt und dein Geist ungefähr so ausgeprägt wie ein Einz... und mich interessiert das auch einen Scheißdreck, da ich in einem Land lebe, in dem ich meine Meinung im Rahmen der Gesetze frei äußern kann, und mit meiner Kritik an Nitanjahu und dem Likud stehe ich wohl auf Seiten der absoluten Mehrheit in Deutschland und in Europa!
So viel zu deinen Abhandlungen, Kritik an der Regierung Israels als Antisemitismus zu bezeichnen!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2020)

Stampf ruhig weiter mit dem Fuß auf! Und wenn du meinst,  deine Meinung entspräche aber der Meinung der Mehrheit, dann beweist es  nur eines: Die Mehrheit ist dumm wie *******.

Weder von dir,  noch vom Rest der sich so selbstsicher auf dem hohen Ross der  moralischen Überlegenheit Wähnenden, benötigt Netanjahu Zuspruch. Und  als allerletztes benötigt Israel Empfehlungen, wen es als Regierung zu  wählen hat, weil es Antisemiten wurmt, wenn Israel sich nicht danach  richtet, was der gemeine Urnenpöbel aber so will, wenn er an Israel  denkt.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

Der Knackpunkt ist doch ganz einfach der, dass ein Würdenträger des Iran beim Besuch regulärer Truppen des Irak (mit dem sich der Iran nicht im Kriegszustand befindet) von einem Drittland (den USA, mit denen sich der Iran auch nicht im Krieg befindet) hinterrücks ermordet wurde; obendrein noch ohne Abstimmung mit dem Irak.
Da ist die Begründung - für die immer noch keine Beweise vorgelegt wurden und vermutlich auch niemals vorgelegt werden - schon fast unerheblich.

Das ist in etwa so, als hätte beispielsweise in den 80ern Nicaragua einen US-General auf Besuch in Mexiko erledigt, weil dieser (angeblich) für die Ausbildung und Ausrüstung der Contras mitverantwortlich war. Oder als hätten die UDSSR einen US-Militärbeobachter in Afghanistan erledigt, weil dieser (angeblich) im Auftrag der USA die Mudschaheddin unterstützte. Oder als würde heute Syrien einen US-General in der Türkei ausknipsen, weil dieser (angeblich) für die Unterstützung regierungsfeindlicher Gruppen in Syrien zuständig ist. Es wäre demnach auch absolut in Ordnung, würde der Iran US-Würdenträger in Saudi-Arabien attackieren, denn immerhin arbeiten diese dort an der Destabilisierung des Iran.

Wenn das jetzt von der Weltgemeinschaft als verzeihlich oder sogar als legitim angesehen wird, träumen von nun an _mindestens_ US-Militärs ständig von langen Messern, da sie auch ohne Kriegszustand legitime Ziele in Drittländern darstellen ... Kurz gesagt, Akte des (Staats-) Terrorismus werden zu einem legitimen Mittel erklärt.

Das soll die neue Normalität auf der Weltbühne sein? Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2020)

Netanjahu braucht eine Gefängnisszelle, weil er korrupt ist und keinen Zuspruch, da gebe ich dir Recht, ansonsten ist Israel sehr wohl auf das Geld, die Rüstungsgüter und den Handel mit Europa angewiesen und die Europäer sind es mittlerweile leid sich ständig mit einer rechtsnationalen Regierung herumzuschlagen, die nur auf Krieg aus ist und selber jeden Tag internationales Recht mit Füßen tritt!


----------



## hoffgang (4. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Stampf ruhig weiter mit dem Fuß auf! Und wenn du meinst,  deine Meinung entspräche aber der Meinung der Mehrheit, dann beweist es  nur eines: Die Mehrheit ist dumm wie *******.
> 
> Weder von dir,  noch vom Rest der sich so selbstsicher auf dem hohen Ross der  moralischen Überlegenheit Wähnenden, benötigt Netanjahu Zuspruch. Und  als allerletztes benötigt Israel Empfehlungen, wen es als Regierung zu  wählen hat, weil es Antisemiten wurmt, wenn Israel sich nicht danach  richtet, was der gemeine Urnenpöbel aber so will, wenn er an Israel  denkt.



Weiß du, Israel darf machen was es will, von mir aus können die auch Bonzo den Clown wählen.
Nur ändert das nichts an der Dynamik Trump - Netanjahu. Fakten kannst du leider nicht durch dein Pseuo-Pathos Gewäsch aus der Welt schaffen.

Israel verteidigt sich gegen seine Feinde? Ist in Ordnung, dafür hab ich durchaus Verständnis.
Trump zettelt unnötigerweise Massenproteste mit schweren Auswirkungen in Gaza an und gießt nach wie vor Öl ins Feuer... Dafür gibts einfach kein Verständnis, vor allem nicht wenn der Idiot noch erklärt sein Schwiegersohn wäre der Beauftragte für einen Friedensplan. Genau, auf den Idioten haben die grade noch gewartet.

Das ist ein vollkommen unnötiger Konflikt der derzeit ausgetragen wird und hat sehr sehr wenig mit "Feinden Israels" zu tun, immerhin sind vor der Ankündigung die Botschaft zu verlegen sehr sehr sehr wenige Raketen / Mörser abgefeuert worden, seit dem Tag als die Israelis an der Grenze dutzende Demonstranten niedergeschossen haben ist Raketenbeschuss der neue Montag. Klar, JETZT wird das als feindliche Handlung wahrgenommen. Wenn man ein kleinwenig drüber nachdenkt kommt man halt zu Schluss, das wäre vermeidbar gewesen.

Und das ist der Unterschied zwischen Gewalt. Ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung, dass es notwendige Gewalt geben kann, aber nicht jede staatliche Gewalthandlung ist sinnvoll, notwendig oder unvermeidbar.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Netanjahu braucht eine Gefängnisszelle, weil er korrupt ist und keinen Zuspruch, da gebe ich dir Recht, ansonsten ist Israel sehr wohl auf das Geld, die Rüstungsgüter und den Handel mit Europa angewiesen und die Europäer sind es mittlerweile leid sich ständig mit einer rechtsnationalen Regierung herumzuschlagen, die nur auf Krieg aus ist und selber jeden Tag internationales Recht mit Füßen tritt!



Da ich dort Verwandtschaft und zahlreiche gute Bekannte habe an der Stelle der Hinweis, dass es etliche Israelis gibt, die Netanjahu lieber gestern als morgen im Knast sehen würden.
Und nein, das sind nicht per se politisch links stehende. Etliche sind in den IDF und haben auch abseits der Korruptionsvorwürfe gestrichen die Schnauze voll davon, dass die Regierung Netanjahu beispielsweise Politik für die Ultraorthodoxen macht, um deren Stimmen mitzunehmen, während besagte Ultras keinerlei Beitrag für den Staat leisten - sie leben überwiegend von Sozialleistungen und sind vom Militärdienst befreit, bekommen aber vorne und hinten Zucker reingeblasen. Da sind auch nicht unbedingt alle für eine Zweistaatenlösung, aber definitiv gegen illegale Siedlungen, die sie gegen jedes Recht und jede Vernunft schützen müssen.

Das Problem ist: Netanjahu und seine Spießgesellen *brauchen* den ständigen Konflikt, um politisch bedeutsam zu bleiben, haben also keinerlei Interesse daran, ihn zu beenden. Inzwischen ist die Situation so vertrackt, dass man zur Entfernung Netanjahus sogar Hoffnungen auf Avigdor Lieberman setzen muss, der selbst ein gerichtsnotorischer Arsch vor dem Herrn ist und seine politische Karriere damit begann, in ultranationalsozialistischen Jugendgruppen auf Palästinenserjagd zu gehen. Nicht nur hierzulande würde man so etwas Rechtsextremisten nennen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2020)

Mahoy wir sind da zu 100% einer Meinung, da das auch mein Informationsstand ist. Meine Kritik gilt auch explizit Netanjahu und dem Likud und nicht den Israelis!


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wo auch z.B. ein Herr Augstein steht, nicht das  ich ein Fan von ihm bin, im Gegenteil, nur sein Name auf der Liste ist  ein Witz und zeigt was damit beabsichtigt werden soll, sie dient  ausschließlich zur Propaganda,


Das fabulieren von einer, sinngemäß, jüdischen Kontrolle der  amerikanischen Außenpolitik, das wenn Israel pfeift Deutschland  kuscht, jüdische Rachsucht etc. sind für dich also keine antisemitischen  VT und verbreiten von Stereotypen sondern "Propaganda"? Achja: Augstein  wurde vom Simon Wiesental  Center nicht als Antisemit bezeichnet,  sondern das er antisemitische  Verunglimpfungen und Verschwörungstheorien  verbreitet. 

Augstein-Debatte: Damonisierung mit dem Ziel der Delegitimierung - WELT
Anti Defamation League slams German 'Spiegel' author for anti-Semitism - International news - Jerusalem Post
jungle.world - Antisemitismus mit gutem Gewissen:  Eine Studie über die Antisemitismusdebatte um Jakob Augstein 
Redezeit: >>Antisemitismus ist ein Glaubenssystem<< | Judische Allgemeine
Simon-Wiesenthal-Zentrum: "Ja, Augstein ist ein Antisemit" | ZEIT ONLINE


> Zum Ranking der Beleidigungen sagte Küntzel, dass er sie  mittlerweile  für notwendig erachte: "Von solchen Listen habe ich früher  nichts  gehalten, aber die produktive Diskussion, die sich daraus  ergeben hat,  hat meine Meinung geändert." Die Debatte, die das Zentrum  angestoßen  hat, sei notwendig, da zunehmender Antisemitismus in  Deutschland  unterschätzt werde: "So wie es früher normal war, etwas  pauschal gegen  Juden zu haben, ist es heute normal, etwas pauschal  gegen Israel zu  haben."



Aber Augstein zeigt auch wieder eines: Das triefige  Selbstmitleid der Deutschen und das man sich für das ewige Opfer einer  jüdisch-amerikanischen Verschwörung hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann falle mal weiter auf diese billige   Propaganda rein, die  ausschließlich zum Ziel hat, alles was Israel   macht, als sakrosankt  hinzustellen und Kritiker mit einem   antisemitischen Etikett zu versehen.


Three Ds of antisemitism - Wikipedia
3D Test of Anti-Semitism: Demonization, Double Standards, Delegitimization - Natan Sharansky
Eine Ohrfeige fuer die deutsche Israelpolitik


> [...]
> Tatsächlich treffen alle diese mit einem „D“ beginnenden   Definitionskriterien zu, wenn man sie auf das deutsche   Abstimmungsverhalten bei der Generalversammlung der Vereinten Nationen   anwendet, das Heusgen in die Tat umsetzt. Kein anderes Land wird dort   auch nur annähernd so oft verurteilt wie das demokratische Israel, und   Deutschland beteiligt sich in den weitaus meisten Fällen daran. Durch   die Resolutionen wird der jüdische Staat als mit weitem Abstand größter   Menschenrechtsverletzer der Welt verteufelt, seine Existenzberechtigung   wird schon durch die schiere Zahl an Verurteilungen in Zweifel  gezogen,  und an das Land werden Maßstäbe angelegt, die für keinen  anderen Staat  gelten.
> Heusgen ist zwar nicht persönlich dafür verantwortlich, wie Deutschland bei der UNO abstimmt. Er habe vielmehr, wie das Auswärtige Amt betont,   „die Haltung der Bundesregierung“ zu vertreten und handle „auf Weisung   aus Berlin“. Das SWC hat ihn jedoch auch deshalb in seine Top Ten   aufgenommen, weil er im März auf einer Sitzung des UN-Sicherheitsrates   in forderndem Ton sagte: „Zivilisten müssen ohne Angst vor israelischen   Bulldozern und vor palästinensischen Raketen leben können.“ Damit  setzte  der Botschafter den Abriss von Gebäuden, die ohne Baugenehmigung   errichtet wurden, mit Terror gegen die Zivilbevölkerung gleich – just  zu  einem Zeitpunkt, als einmal mehr Raketen aus dem Gazastreifen nach   Israel abgefeuert wurden.
> Rabbi Cooper sagte, Heusgens Worte verletzten nicht nur Israel, sie   verwischten auch „die moralische Grenze zwischen dem demokratischen   jüdischen Staat und einer völkermörderischen antisemitischen   Terrorgruppe, die geschworen hat, Israel und seine neun Millionen   Bürger, darunter über sechs Millionen Juden, zu zerstören“.[...]


Aber wahrscheinlich "_alles Prowaganda_"... 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ausgelöst durch den vollkommen unnötigen Blödsinn am Status Jerusalems was ändern zu wollen.


Das Problem ist nicht die Verlegung der Botschaft und die Anerkennung  Jerusalems, sondern ein gewaltbereiter und nach der Vernichtung Israels  strebender Mob plus diverse pan-arabische und pan-islamische Terrorgruppen, die prinzipiell alles zum Anlass nehmen, um gegen Israel  mobil machen zu können. Das war schon in der Vergangenheit so, siehe  z.B. die einseitige Rückgabe von Gaza, welche mit Raketen -und  Mörserbeschüssen "gedankt" wurde - _freundlich_ gesponsort von den Mullahs - oder Oslo,  welches mit der ersten und zweiten Intifada "gedankt" wurde. Wer  soetwas als Nachbarn hat wird mit egal was er macht, diese Leute auf den  Plan rufen.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Aber kein Wunder, in einem Land, wo  der oberste Repräsentant, Pausenclown Steinmeier, vorm Grab der  Terroristensau Arafat kondoliert hat.


Erinnert mich daran, dass man jemanden wie Rohani als "Reformer"  bezeichnet, obwohl der seit Jahr und Tag wüste Vernichtungsdrohung gegen  Israel und Juden ausstößt.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Januar 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die Verlegung der Botschaft und die Anerkennung  Jerusalems, sondern ein gewaltbereiter und nach der Vernichtung Israels  strebender Mob plus diverse pan-arabische und pan-islamische Terrorgruppen, die prinzipiell alles zum Anlass nehmen, um gegen Israel  mobil machen zu können. Das war schon in der Vergangenheit so, siehe  z.B. die einseitige Rückgabe von Gaza, welche mit Raketen -und  Mörserbeschüssen "gedankt" wurde - _freundlich_ gesponsort von den Mullahs - oder Oslo,  welches mit der ersten und zweiten Intifada "gedankt" wurde.
> 
> _*Wer  soetwas als Nachbarn hat wird mit egal was er macht, diese Leute auf den  Plan rufen.*_



Der letzte Satz ist korrekt, entlarvt aber auch das grundlegende Problem daran.
Wenn man Benzin auf ein Teelicht kippt braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn daraus Feuer wird.

Kurzer Vergleich für dich:

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel in 2015 - Wikipedia
List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel in 2016 - Wikipedia
List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel in 2017 - Wikipedia
List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel in 2018 - Wikipedia

Wenn man genau hinkuckt (muss nichtmal genau sein...) findet man den Trigger in 2017 - du wirst nicht drauf kommen was der Trigger letztendlich war

Das, was in 2015, 2016 und 2017 ZUSAMMEN in Richtung Israel geflogen ist haben wir mittlerweile an EINEM TAG.
Klar, kann man abwiegeln, sind halt Israelfeinde in Gaza. Halt blöd wenn man 60 Demonstranten erschießt und sich dann wundert, dass danach Raketen fliegen (29. Mai 2018).

Es war ruhig im Süden Israels, das bisschen was da geflogen gekommen ist, pff, da hat Iron Dome sich nichtmal anstrengen müssen. Mittlerweile haben wir Volltreffer in Mishmeret zu verzeichnen, das ist ein Vorort von Tel Aviv.
NÖRDLICH Tel Aviv. Das gabs die letzten Jahre überhaupt nicht. Aber man muss keine Zusammenhänge erkennen, wenn man keine erkennen will.

Fakt: In Gaza gibt es Extremisten die Israel vernichten wollen. Ist ein Allgemeinplätzchen, gibt ein Fleißsternchen, hast du toll gemacht.
Fakt auch: Danke Trump, den Hardlinern mit der Jerusalemaktion neuen Auftrieb zu geben. 

Das ist wie ne offene Stelle im Mund, wenn man ständig mit der Zunge dran rummacht, dann heilt das nie zu.
Henne - Huhn Prinzip, die Botschaftsgeschichte kann ja kein Problem sein wenn es keine Hardliner gäbe. Gibt Sie aber nunmal und jeder Depp und dessen Schwager hat vorhersagen können was passieren wird.
Ergo, vollkommen vermeidbare Geschichte.

edith:
2230 - bin Football kucken.
Playoffs sind live am besten


----------



## HardwareHighlander (4. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer hat dich denn gefragt?



Und wer hat dich gefragt?^^



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du und Trump habt doch den gleichen Faible für massenmordende Diktatoren und dem Herren im Kreml, das du Trump nicht verehrst liegt doch nur daran, dass er US Staatsbürger und US Präsident ist, ansonsten schwimmt ihr beiden doch auf der gleichen Welle.



Trump hat außenpolitisch einige gute Ansätze gezeigt, die ihm aber seine unausgegorenen und Schnellschuss-Entscheidungen kaputt machen.
Die Iranpolitik ist seit jeher aber ein völlig Schuss in den Ofen und ich habe grundsätzlich keinen Faible für massenmordende Diktatoren, sondern ziehe Assad einem failed state und dem IS vor, das ist ein Unterschied.
Dass Syrien sich zu einer Demokratie bewegen sollte, ist eine tolle Idee, aber die Umsetzung war katastrophal und endete in einem Massaker, weil die wirklichen Demokraten schon kurz nach Anfang des von außen gestützten Bürgerkrieges nicht mehr am Zuge waren, sondern Milizen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du läufst seit Jahren durch Foren, um jede billige VT im Sinne von massenmordenden und Giftgas werfenden Diktatoren zu vertreten...



Ja, total billig, nachdem die Strategie des Westens immer dieselbe ist. Andere beschuldigen und am ende selbst alle Gesetze brechen und mal das und mal das Land plattmachen.
Das hat sich ja als total tolle Lösung herausgestellt. Hätten die USA mal Mussadegh im Amt gelassen, hätte man heute im Iran eine Demokratie, keine Mullahs und es wäre sehr wahrscheinlich Ruhe.
Aber nein, nein, die müssen ja immer eingreifen. So langsam dürfte doch die Erkenntnis kommen, dass man ohne die USA besser dran wäre.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde es begrüßen wenn du es sein läßt mich zu zitieren oder mit mir zu kommunizieren, das führt zu absolut gar nichts, sowohl politisch als auch in Sachen Hardware bin ich mit dir durch!



Dann schlage ich vor du nutzt die Ignore Funktion.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das es da keinen Falschen getroffen hat, dürfte klar sein...



Dann bitte auch die US- Präsidenten, sofern sie im Ausland sind, einfach per Drohne ermorden lassen, ist ja legitim, man hat ja das Land nicht angegriffen.
Aber eh klar, hat keinen falschen getroffen. Im Iran sind die Leute wohl dediziert anderer Meinung, konsumieren sie ja auch nicht die Nato Presse und vertreten andere Interessen als die unseren.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Januar 2020)

Oh und an alle die Soleimans Tod so feiern

Iran-US-Konflikt: Iraks Parlament stimmt fuer Abzug der US-Truppen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


God move, würde ja nur den Einfluss des Iran in Bagdad stärken. Bester Stratege dieser Trump.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2020)

Ob Trump das wirklich stört? Schließlich hat er ja versprochen Truppen abzuziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2020)

Als wenn Amerika in der Lage wäre, angemessen auf etwas zu reagieren.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob Trump das wirklich stört? Schließlich hat er ja versprochen Truppen abzuziehen.



Ja und den Einfluss im Land sichert er sich per Zugeständnis der dortigen Regierung, das wird super.
Ist ja nicht so als ob nicht alle großen US Ölkonzerne im Süden des Landes Öl fördern würden, als ob die 3 großen Volksgruppen dort einfach so in Harmonie vor sich hindümpeln.

So funktioniert Geo Strategie nach Trump  wer braucht schon ein stabiles Umfeld für einen Truppenabzug wenns mit einem instabilen viel schneller möglich wäre.

Aber hey, immerhin wäre dann Worst Case Szenario eine Iran freundliche Regierung in Bagdad, was soll daran schon schlimm sein in der aktuellen Lage und nachdem man JCPOA gekündigt hat.
Achwas, eine Achse Syrien - Irak - Iran, vollkommener Blödsinn, nichts worüber man sich in Saudi Arabien oder Israel den Kopf zerbrechen würde. Passt doch bestimmt wunderbar in die US Strategie dem Iran und ggf. auch Russland mehr Einfluss am Golf zu gewähren.

Trump wird das sicherlich nicht stören, beide Gehirnzellen die er besitzt gehen für atmen und twittern drauf, der Rest der denkenden Welt hat damit aber ein Problem...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> God move, würde ja nur den Einfluss des Iran in Bagdad stärken. Bester Stratege dieser Trump.



Was man allerdings auch beachten muss: Auch wenn diese Ermordung völlig törricht war, ergeben sich daraus nun ein paar Implikationen und eine lange Kausalkette.
Wenn die Iraker nun den US-Abzug fordern, dann ergibt sich durch Trumps völkerrechtswidrige Handlung eine völkerrechtskonforme, indem er die Truppen aus dem Irak abzieht, was er ja eigentlich tun wollte.

Das hat Trump natürlich vorhergesehen... Ein Geniestreich!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob Trump das wirklich stört? Schließlich hat er ja versprochen Truppen abzuziehen.



Ich glaube dass er die Truppen komplett abziehen wird und einfach wieder nen 200 Milliarden-Waffendeal mit den Saudis macht.

Man hat ja schon gesehen was er von den verbündeten Kurden hält, die im Zweiten Weltkrieg den USA nicht beigestanden sind, die Iraker haben sich im WW2 ja auch verschuldet aus der Affäre gezogen und nicht in D mitgekämpft.

Somit hat er durch den Angriff auf den Top-General einiges erledigt:

Einmal lenkt er vom Impeachment ab, zum zweiten geriert er sich als Macher, zum dritten hat er einen Grund Truppen abzuziehen und den Irakern ihr eigenes Schicksal erleiden zu lassen (siehe Kurden) und viertens hat er einen Fast-Krieg mit dem Iran.

Aber Hauptsache er bleibt im Amt. Und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl es wird keinen Krieg geben, weil er davor zu große Angst hat und es ihn die Präsidentschaft kosten wird.

Vielleicht spielt er auch einfach Golf und schmeichelt den Mullash in seinen nächsten Tweets, oder was auch immer.

Pompeo wird er wohl demnächst entsorgen, da beschleicht mich auch so das Gefühl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Konflikt mit dem Iran könnte Trump die Wiederwahl kosten.
> Für eine erneute Präsidentschaft reichen seine Anhänger nicht aus, da braucht er mehr. die verprellt er  aber gerade.



Er hat einen Wahlkampf durch eine Selbstdarstellung als "starker Macher" und die Ablenkung von massiven Defiziten gewonnen, warum nicht auch eine zweite? Bei der aktuelle Eskalationsgeschwindigkeit wäre er pünktlich zur Hochphase des Wahlkampfes maximal in der ersten Angriffswelle aus der Ferne. Also dem Teil eines heißen Konfliktes, in dem die USA haushoch gewinnen werden und er sich als derjenige, der gegen Schurken vorgeht, profilieren kann. Umgekehrt würde während eines heißen Irankriegs niemand über "Nebensächlichkeiten" wie seine dutzenden innenpolitischen Defizite oder gar sowas wie "Klimawandel" und "soziales" reden. Und in den USA auch nicht zu vergessen: "Wir sind im Krieg, wir stehen zusammen". Wie Wag the Dog und Iron Sky trefflich festgehalten haben, ist kriegführen die sicherste Methode, eine US-Wiederwahl zu gewinnen.




Slezer schrieb:


> Mensch ist Mensch (eigentlich)



Und tot ist tot. Aber Mord ist nicht Krieg und nur um letzteren geht es bei zwischenstaatlichen Spannungen. Obama hat gemordet, da gab es allenfalls mal ein Bisschen Streit (auch medial), wenn Drohnenschläge nicht vorab mit der afghanischen/pakistanischen Regierung abgesprochen waren und erst im nachhinein genehmigt wurden. Trump hat aber faktisch einen Angriff auf den Iran gestartet und der irakischen Regierung die Kontrolle über den eigenen Staat abgesprochen.


----------



## Andregee (6. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Frage ist nur, warum er in Syrien nur Kaffeekränzchen gehalten hat und seine Verbündeten auch noch an Erdogan verraten hat!
> Der Mann hat null Durchblick und davon viel, vor Putin und Assad den Schwanz einziehen, Erdogan nachgeben, aber den Iran bis aufs Messersschneide provozieren!
> 
> Typische Handlung eines geistlosen Kindes.


Aber es auf eine Eskalation mit Putin anzulegen hätte von Weitsicht gezeugt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (6. Januar 2020)

Was?

Welche Eskalation mit Putin?
Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, beteilige dich lieber nicht, seine Ankündigung des Truppenabzuges, hat die türkische Offensive in die Kurdengebiete einzig und alleine ermöglicht, damit hatten die Russen 0,0 zu tun!


----------



## Andregee (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Iran: Atomabkommen &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Krise*

Warum agierst du stets so aggressiv? Bist du gestresst ? Du hast Putin ebenso erwähnt wie Erdogan, was du in deiner Antwort geflissentlich unterschlagen hast. Erleuchte uns doch mit deiner nicht enden wollenden Weisheit,  welche Option Trump denn sonst hätte nutzen können wenn nicht vor Putin "den Schwanz einziehen" was nicht eine weitere Konfrontation mit unansehbaren Folgen bedeuten hätte können. Schach spielen vielleicht? Vertrittst du die Ansicht, daß Trump nachdrücklicher gegen Russland hätte vorgehen sollen? Propagierst du damit eine Zuspitzung der Konflikte zwischen Russland und den USA? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie Wag the Dog und Iron Sky trefflich festgehalten haben, ist kriegführen die sicherste Methode, eine US-Wiederwahl zu gewinnen.



Das hat George Herbert Bush nicht geholfen. Er hat gegen Clinton verloren.


----------



## Slezer (6. Januar 2020)

US-Präsident*Donald Trump*hat dem Irak für den Fall eines feindseligen Rauswurfs der rund 5000 US-Soldaten aus dem Land mit drastischen Sanktionen gedroht. Sollte der Irak nicht die Bedingungen der USA für einen Abzug erfüllen, werde seine Regierung Sanktionen verhängen "wie nie zuvor", sagte Trump mitreisenden Journalisten zufolge am Sonntagabend (Ortszeit) während des Rückflugs aus dem Bundesstaat Florida nach Washington in seinem Regierungsflugzeug Air Force One.

Iran-USA-Krise: Wegen Truppenabzugsentscheidung: Trump droht Irak mit Sanktionen - FOCUS Online

Lol


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2020)

Vor allem will er, dass der Irak für den dort eingerichteten US-Luftwaffenstützpunkt zahlt - was noch viel absurder ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass er sich für einen ausgebufften Immobilien-Tycoon hält. Preisfrage: Was hat mit der Bebauung auf Grund und Boden zu geschehen, den man nicht besitzt und dessen Eigentümer die Nutzungserlaubnis entzieht?

Aber gut, vielleicht annektiert er ja auch das Gelände und die USA führen deswegen erneut Krieg gegen den Irak. Am besten mit den Truppen, die der GröPaZ dort eigentlich abziehen wollte. Seinen Anhängern erzählt er einfach, Mexiko würde auch das bezahlen. Oder er pumpt seinen Kumpel Kim an, denn der hat's ja und ist seit Neujahr in besonders entgegenkommender Stimmung bezüglich der USA ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Januar 2020)

Nun zieht er die Truppen ab... ahja.. dachte ichs mir.Lel. Sieg für den Iran.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Januar 2020)

Eher doch nicht, hätte mich auch mehr als gewundert!

Dementi von Bericht ueber Abzug amerikanischer Truppen im Irak
USA bereiten offenbar Abzug von Truppen aus dem Irak vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2020)

Das iranische Volk, welches vor einigen Wochen gegen ihr Regime protestiert hat, steht jetzt durch den Akt der USA hinter ihm.
Hat der Trump ganz toll gemacht!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr interessant: Trumps gezielter Anschlag deckt sich sogar mit EU-Recht.


----------



## JePe (7. Januar 2020)

Die Zeile mit "mach ihn platt" kann ich gerade nicht finden.

Hast Du den Gemeinsamen Standpunkt 2001/931/GASP, auf den hier unschwer erkennbar Bezug genommen wird, eigentlich gelesen? Abgestimmtes Handeln, Informationsausatausch, Einfrieren von Geldern.

Typischer neurechter Trollpost?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Januar 2020)

Trump hat ein terroristisches Arschloch weggekärchert.


----------



## Andregee (7. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trump hat ein terroristisches Arschloch weggekärchert.


Reden wir von Suizid? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2020)

Unabhängig davon was der iranischen General alles schon gemacht hat (das kann ich nicht beurteilen), war die Aktion äußerst unklug. Die Folgen sind noch gar nicht absehbar.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trump hat ein terroristisches Arschloch weggekärchert.



Du meinst, ein terroistisches Arschloch hat ein anderes terroristisches Arschloch wegkärchern *lassen* (Trump hat sein Lebtag noch nicht selbst gearbeitet) und wundert sich demnächst, warum einige seiner eigenen Leute deswegen nasse Füße bekommen werden.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Januar 2020)

Iran hat wohl eine Militärbasis im Irak weggekärchert, mit lauter terroristischen Arschlöchern die drin sitzen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Januar 2020)

Geisteskranke bezeichnen die USA und ihren Präsidenten als Terroristen und gehen auf Kuschelkurs mit räudigen echten Terroristen.
Passt schon.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Geisteskranke bezeichnen die USA und ihren Präsidenten als Terroristen und gehen auf Kuschelkurs mit räudigen echten Terroristen.



Wenn man sich anschaut was die USA und Proxies im nahen Osten an illegalen Kriegen vom Zaun gebrochen haben, dann ist der Iran dagegen ein Weisenknabe.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Passt schon.



Ich finde es passt ganz gut, wenn jemand den USA die Stirn bietet, das sind sie nicht gewohnt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Januar 2020)

Ich hänge direkt nachher, wenn die Sonne aufgeht, die Fahne des Irans über den Balkon! Tod dem großen Satan!


----------



## Slezer (8. Januar 2020)

Oha traust du dich das? Ich würde es mich nicht trauen


----------



## JePe (8. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Trump hat ein terroristisches Arschloch weggekärchert.



"Weggekaerchert" hat Agent Orange vor allem die Berichterstattung ueber das Impeachmentverfahren gegen ihn. Ein wenig Kollateralschaden hier und ein Flaechenbrand da scheinen mir dafuer ein allemal fairer Preis zu sein.

Magst Du bitte noch die Stelle zitieren, laut der die Toetung eines iranischen Generals auf irakischem Boden durch EU-Recht gedeckt ist? Ich habe sie naemlich noch immer nicht gefunden.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Januar 2020)

Wenn das wirklich der Gegenschlag des Iran war, zeigen sie deutlich, dass sie keinen Krieg wollen, sonst wäre wesentlich mehr passiert und Trump kommt nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davon!
Wegen dem Gegenschlag kann er praktisch gar nichts tun, ohne auch in den USA massivst unter Druck zu geraten, da selbst seine Anhänger absolut keinen Krieg wollen.
Somit könnte sich die Lage auch recht schnell wieder beruhigen, hoffen wir es mal.

Pelosi ist ja nicht blöd, sie hat noch nichts an den Senat überstellt, insoweit wird sein Impeachment schon die richtige Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, nicht nur Trump kann schmutzig spielen und seine Steigbügelhalter wie Graham können den ganzen Tag Land auf und ab drohen, dasss sie sich zum Herren des Verfahrens machen, noch liegt das in der Hand des Kongresses und damit Pelosi und die ist ausgekocht genug, das ganze zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auf den Weg zu bringen. Wenn die Repubklikaner noch Verfassingsbruch begehen wollen, können sie ja machen, kommt in der Öffentlichkeit bestimmt gut, im Moment.


----------



## Slezer (8. Januar 2020)

Evtl bekommt Israel doch noch was es wollte

Konflikt zwischen USA und Iran: Israel reagiert auf Drohung | GMX


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Evtl bekommt Israel doch noch was es wollte
> 
> Konflikt zwischen USA und Iran: Israel reagiert auf Drohung | GMX



Netanjahu und seine Hardliner-Clique, nicht Israel.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Gegenschlag kann er praktisch gar nichts tun, ohne auch in den USA massivst unter Druck zu geraten, da selbst seine Anhänger absolut keinen Krieg wollen.


Fast richtig, aber ob die weiteren Sanktionen so viel ausmachen... 

Die große Frage:
Wer hat ihn soweit gebracht nicht zurück zu bomben^^


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2020)

Ukrainisches Passagierflugzeug: 176 Tote bei Flugzeugabsturz im Iran | tagesschau.de

Aber ein Zusammenhang mit dem Iran-Konflikt kann wohl so gut wie ausgeschlossen werden.
Es würde auch keinen Sinn ergeben eine ukrainische Maschine abzuschiessen.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2020)

Kannst Du das so gut wie ausschließen? Ich würde das nicht so schnell ausschließen wollen und erstmal die Ergebnisse abwarten. Es sind schon andere Passagierflugzeuge "versehentlich" abgeschossen worden. Auch von den USA: Iran-Air-Flug 655 – Wikipedia

Kein Mensch weiß momentan, ob da nicht irgendjemand an der passenden Waffe zu nervös war. Sinn hin oder her.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2020)

Nein, mit 100% Sicherheit kann ich es nicht sagen. Aber vieles deutet wohl auf einen Triebwerksschaden hin.
Ich kann auch nur das beurteilen, was ich von den hiesigen Medien vorgesetzt bekomme.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2020)

Welche hiesigen Medien meinst Du genau? Die wissen doch alle nichts. Aber mal ein Beispiel für "hiesige" Medien: Flugzeugabsturz bei Teheran: Ukraine bezweifelt Irans offizielle Darstellung

Im Moment weiß halt niemand irgendwas. Und so wird es wohl auch noch eine Weile bleiben.

Aber btw: 


> Nach Angaben der staatlichen Nachrichtenagentur Isna wurden die beiden Blackboxen gefunden und nun könnten die Experten die Absturzursache effektiver untersuchen. *Nach CNN-Berichten lehnt die iranische Behörde allerdings die Herausgabe der Blackboxen an den Flugzeughersteller Boeing ab.* Ukrainische Ermittler sollen demnach aber an den Untersuchungen beteiligt werden.



Ich will hier niemandem was unterstellen. Aber so ganz klar nach einem Triebwerkschaden sieht das für mich nicht aus.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2020)

Ich meine mit den "hiesigen Medien" die Masse der gängigen deutschen Medien, welche ich eben zu Gesicht bekommen habe, als ich gegoogelt habe.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemandem was unterstellen. Aber so ganz klar nach einem Triebwerkschaden sieht das für mich nicht aus.



Dass der Iran die Blackboxen nicht an Boeing übergibt, wundert mich offen gestanden gar nicht. Das ist bekanntlich ein US-amerikanischer Konzern, staatsnah und mit besten Verbindungen zum US-Militär.

Ich will hier niemandem was unterstellen (pun intended), aber die Flugschreiber ausgerechnet dem US-Konzern auszuliefern, der ihn garantiert manipulieren könnte, wäre nicht nur aus iranischer Sicht schreiend dämlich. Selbst wenn sie keine politischen Winkelzüge befürchten müssten: Boeing hat eine sehr aktuelle Geschichte von Zwischenfällen (auch mit neuen Maschinen) und dem Versuch, diese mindestens kleinzureden oder sogar unter den Teppich zu kehren.

Kurz, selbst wenn die Maschine - sagen wir mal - in Deutschland abgestürzt wäre, spräche Vieles dagegen, die Flugschreiber ohne vorhergehende Überprüfung Boeing auszuhändigen und für den Iran kommen noch eine gute Handvoll Gründe hinzu.
Und sei es nur, die USA damit düpieren zu wollen, dass es bis auf Weiteres so aussieht, als ob die Pannenserie ihres großen Luft- und Raumfahrtkonzerns nicht abreißt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ukrainisches Passagierflugzeug: 176 Tote bei Flugzeugabsturz im Iran | tagesschau.de
> 
> Aber ein Zusammenhang mit dem Iran-Konflikt kann wohl so gut wie ausgeschlossen werden.
> Es würde auch keinen Sinn ergeben eine ukrainische Maschine abzuschiessen.



Ach, sowas ist schon ganz anderen passiert, die gerade mit den USA in Streit waren... 
Was aber in der Tat keinen Sinn macht: Als Iraner eine Maschine im Iran abzuschießen. Das ukrainische Flugzeug interessiert nun wirklich den ukrainischen Besitzer und wenn man einzelner Leute an Bord hätte habhaft werden wollen, wäre das bei der eingeschränkten Rechtsstaatlichkeit im Iran viel einfacher und unspektakulärer vor dem Start möglich gewesen. Selbst das Flugzeug unter fadenscheinigen Gründen am Boden festzusetzen wäre ein sauberes Manöver gewesen, denn "Ukrainer, Kanadier und Briten im Iran sind ihres Lebens nicht sicher" spielt am ehesten noch Trump in die Hände.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass der Iran die Blackboxen nicht an Boeing übergibt, wundert mich offen gestanden gar nicht. Das ist bekanntlich ein US-amerikanischer Konzern, staatsnah und mit besten Verbindungen zum US-Militär.
> 
> Ich will hier niemandem was unterstellen (pun intended), aber die Flugschreiber ausgerechnet dem US-Konzern auszuliefern, der ihn garantiert manipulieren könnte, wäre nicht nur aus iranischer Sicht schreiend dämlich. Selbst wenn sie keine politischen Winkelzüge befürchten müssten: Boeing hat eine sehr aktuelle Geschichte von Zwischenfällen (auch mit neuen Maschinen) und dem Versuch, diese mindestens kleinzureden oder sogar unter den Teppich zu kehren.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich es lese, verweigert der Iran die Herausgabe nicht "bis zum Abschluss der eigenen Untersuchungen" (was normal wäre, auch wenn in nicht von den USA sanktionierten Gebieten normalerweise direkt Spezialisten des Herrstellers bei der Auswertung mithelfen), sondern generell. Aber die USA verbieten dem Iran ja auch Luftfahrttechnik zu exportieren und sie verbieten es allen Unternehmen und erst recht US-Unternehmen und am allerrechtesten Rüstungskonzernen wie Boing auch, in irgend einer Weise mit dem Iran zusammenarbeiten. Also ist so eine Übergabe ja gar nicht möglich, solange Trump keinen normalen Kontakt zwischen den Ländern erlaubt


----------



## Slezer (9. Januar 2020)

224 verletzte US Soldaten in Tel Aviv angekommen. Es hieß doch es sind keine Menschen verletzt worden?


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> 224 verletzte US Soldaten in Tel Aviv angekommen. Es hieß doch es sind keine Menschen verletzt worden?



Da Trump niemals lügt, werden die Verletzungen gänzlich andere Gründe haben. Die meisten Unfälle passieren bekanntlich im Haushalt ...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Iran: Atomabkommen &amp; Krise*



Slezer schrieb:


> 224 verletzte US Soldaten in Tel Aviv angekommen. Es hieß doch es sind keine Menschen verletzt worden?


Gibt es dazu auch irgendeine Quelle? Das klingt verdammt nach Falschmeldung.

Nach Tel Aviv? Dann per Flugzeug.
Verletzte per Flugzeug bedeutet Verlegung per Air MedEvac.
Air MedEvac Einsätze im nahen Osten bedeuten eigentlich, dass das Ziel Deutschland ist. Zumindest für die US Truppen und für uns.


----------



## Slezer (9. Januar 2020)

Habe gerade gesehen das sein Twitter Account gesperrt ist. Komisch war es gestern noch nicht.

Aber das Internet vergisst nicht

Jack Khoury on Twitter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2020)

Ich habe Meldungen gefunden, dass der Twitter-Account von Jack Khoury offenbar gekapert wurde. Das Ganze ist also mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen, egal von welcher Seite man es anfasst.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. Januar 2020)

KhJacki - Twitter Suche

Man muss sich nur mal die empörten und entsetzten Reaktionen vor Augen halten, die es unweigerlich geben würde, wenn Putin mit absoluter Selbstverständlichkeit jemanden ermorden lassen und sich dafür feiern lassen würde.
Dann würde man vom mordenden Russen lesen, der die Welt an den Rand des Atomkriegs führt.


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass der Iran die Blackboxen nicht an Boeing übergibt, wundert mich offen gestanden gar nicht. Das ist bekanntlich ein US-amerikanischer Konzern, staatsnah und mit besten Verbindungen zum US-Militär.


Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Dasselbe kann man natürlich aber auch über den Iran sagen, sollte sie die Maschine abgeschossen haben. Ist eine Zwickmühle. Vielleicht hätten sie sie an die Ukraine übergeben sollen. 

Btw: Eben hörte ich im DLF, dass die Dinger bzw. der Voice-Recorder so stark beschädigt sein sollen, dass Teile der Cockpit-Kommunikation nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Keine Ahnung, aber in einiger Zeit werden wir wohl mehr wissen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen das sein Twitter Account gesperrt ist. Komisch war es gestern noch nicht.
> 
> Aber das Internet vergisst nicht
> 
> ...


Gute Quelle...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Btw: Eben hörte ich im DLF, dass die Dinger bzw. der Voice-Recorder so stark beschädigt sein sollen, dass Teile der Cockpit-Kommunikation nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Keine Ahnung, aber in einiger Zeit werden wir wohl mehr wissen.



Ein Flugzeug ist schnell mal als Jet identifiziert, man erinnere sich an die Amerikaner in den 80er Jahren, die ein Iranisches Flugzeug abgeschossen haben.
Könnte eine Flugabwehrrakete gwesen sein, wobei es schon ein bisschen blöde wäre, weil das Flugzeug ja erst aus Teheran gestartet war.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2020)

Wir haben halt keine Ahnung wie deren Befehlskette etc aufgebaut ist. 

Ihr müsst euch das mit dem Radar so vorstellen:
Es gibt das Primärradar das einfach nur sieht, dass da etwas ist.
Dann gibt es auch noch das Sekundärradar mit dem man die Transponder in den Flugzeugen ansprechen kann und man daher weiß wer da ist,
aber auch nur, wenn der andere die selben Codes verwendet. 
Wenn die iranische FlaRak kein ziviles Sekundärradar hat, dann sehen die auf ihren Schirmen nur:
Da ist ein Flugzeug, es spricht nicht auf militärisches Sekundärradar an (IFF), wir kenne es nicht.
Dann kannst du eigentlich anhand der Radardaten einschätzen was es ist.

Klar, es kann passieren, aber das wäre schon ein echt heftiger Fehler. Daher hat man als verantwortlicher Offizier auch eine verdammt große Verantwortung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2020)

Langsam kommen in den Medien doch immer mehr Zweifel auf ob die Maschine nicht doch abgeschossen wurde.
Mal abwarten ob die Blackbox seitens Irans demnächst ausgehändigt wird. 
Angeblich hat der iranische Aussenminister das nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn die Untersuchungen seitens des Irans abgeschlossen wurden.


----------



## Andregee (10. Januar 2020)

Man muss sich ja fragen wer davon profitieren würde, wenn das Flugzeug tatsächlich abgeschossen worden wäre. Hätte der Iran In Mexiko den Vizepräsidenten der USA ermordet, hätten die Amerikaner dann eine Passagiermaschine mit Landsleuten darin über eigenem Territorium abgeschossen als Vergeltungsmaßnahme? Klingt abstrus. Bei einer derartigen Aktion könnte der Iran nur verlieren. Also ist einigen Landen sicher daran gelegen, es entweder so erscheinen zu lassen, daß es ein Abschuss war, oder aber, es wurde sogar initiiert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2020)

Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich einen Sinn drin. Da wohl auch viele Iraner an Board waren.
Wenn dann vielleicht ein Fehler, aber keine Absicht.
Aber das es jetzt von einigen gerne so dargestellt wird, ist einleuchtend.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Januar 2020)

Wobei ja die Maschine nach übereinstimmenden Beschreibungen noch eine ganze Weile brennend geflogen ist. Und auch wenn die Situation dort unübersichtlich ist: Zumindest an Bord merkt man, ob man beschossen wurde oder nicht und funkt dann auf allen Kanälen - sowohl um Hilfe als auch deswegen, damit der womöglich irrtümliche Beschuss eingestellt wird. 

Aber stillschweigend weiterzufliegen, dass machen Piloten meines Wissens nur, wenn sie von einem Defekt ausgehen und sich erst einmal darauf konzentrieren, die Maschine sicher herunterzubringen. Nach Angaben der ukrainischen Gesellschaft hatte das Flugzeug eine erfahrene Crew, die sich als solche der angespannten Lage sicherlich bewusst war und vermutlich nichts außer acht gelassen hat, um die Sicherheit des Fluges zu gewährleisten.

Und man sollte auch nicht den Fehler machen, die Iraner für inkompetent zu halten. Teil des internationalen Luftverkehrs zu sein ist für das Land von enormer Bedeutung, zumal die USA dessen Isolierung anstreben. Da unternimmt man alles, damit zivile Flüge lückenlos dokumentiert sind - auch zur eigenen Sicherheit, denn ohne klare Identifikation kann man umgekehrt auch schlecht sortieren, ob gerade jemand unidentifiziert  in den Luftraum eindringt.
Hier handelte es sich um einen planmäßigen Start, insofern ist es nicht vergleichbar mit dem Abschuss der Maschine über umkämpften Gebiet in der Ukraine*.

Aber egal, hier heißt es erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken, bis es überhaupt Ergebnisse gibt. Das derzeitige Gelaber mit viel Hätte-würde-könnte-wenn, mit dem Medien aller Coleur gerade Schlagzeilen generieren, ignoriere ich komplett.

(*Dessen einseitige Aufklärung auch nicht ohne politischen Hintergrund blieb und bis heute umstritten ist. Wobei ich das Ergebnis dennoch für absolut möglich halte, bevor gleich der nächste Aluhut aus dem Busch springt.)


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2020)

Der, der am lautesten mit dem Finger auf den Iran zeigt, der wars vermutlich dann selber.

Angeblich hat der Irakische PM Soleimani eingeladen, um ihm einen Brief der iranischen Führung zu übergeben damit dieser ihn an Saudi Arabien weiterleitet. Inhaltlich soll es um eine Entspannung der saudisch-iranischen Beziehung gegangen sein, was nicht den Interessen der USA entspräche.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Januar 2020)

Klar, die USA können aus dem Irak mit einem Flugabwehrsystem, Flugzeuge abschießen, die gerade in Teheran gestartet sind?!
Ansonsten geht es dir gut?
Das ist nach deinem Post eine ernst gemeinte Frage!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2020)

Wo ist das Problem? Sie könnten ihre MEK-Freunde angeheuert haben.

M.E.K.: The Group John Bolton Wants to Rule Iran - The New York Times


----------



## Don-71 (10. Januar 2020)

Der Arzt Besuch sollte nicht mehr aufgeschoben werden!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2020)

Soll ich dir ein Taxis schicken? Oder gleich ein RTW?


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der, der am lautesten mit dem Finger auf den Iran zeigt, der wars vermutlich dann selber.
> 
> Angeblich hat der Irakische PM Soleimani eingeladen, um ihm einen Brief der iranischen Führung zu übergeben damit dieser ihn an Saudi Arabien weiterleitet. Inhaltlich soll es um eine Entspannung der saudisch-iranischen Beziehung gegangen sein, was nicht den Interessen der USA entspräche.



Wahrscheinlich war es einer dieser Stealth-Terror-Flieger!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2020)

Oder das Flugzeug hatte einen Defekt.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2020)

Teheran: Wurde Flug PS752 abgeschossen? | ZEIT ONLINE

Ein ganz guter Artikel, nur mit dem Fehler, dass IFF nicht die gleichen Codes verwendet wie das zivile Sekundärradar.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2020)

Komisch, daß immer in solchen unentspannten Situationen Zivilflugzeuge abstürzen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2020)

Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab?
Militärische Maschinen haben ja IFF.


----------



## Andregee (10. Januar 2020)

Kann man eine Stinger ausschließen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2020)

Dieser ganze Flugzeugkappes wird doch genutzt, um von den eigentlichen Fragen abzulenken, die für den Westen sehr unangenehm sind.

1. Iranische Raketen fliegen ungehindert in die US-Stützpunkte. Sie werden nicht abgefangen. Können die Amis und ihre "Verbündeten" überhaupt Raketen abfangen? Das Patriotsystem hat sich schon in der Vergangenheit als wenig effizient herausgestellt. Syrien hingegen ist in der Lage, Tomahawks abzufangen.

2. Die iranischen Raketen verursachen keine Reaktion. Kann jetzt jeder seine Raketen auf Natotruppen abfeuern?

Ändert sich jetzt einiges auf der Weltbühne? Es ist wohl bald vorbei mit der Weltmacht. Sie haben ihre "Truppen" aufgebraucht und können also niemanden mehr ernsthaft bedrohen? Die letzte Trumpfkarte, die Sanktionen, wackeln auch, nicht ewig werden die USA den Weltmarkt beherrschen können, wenn sich Alternativen bieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe Meldungen gefunden, dass der Twitter-Account von Jack Khoury offenbar gekapert wurde. Das Ganze ist also mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen, egal von welcher Seite man es anfasst.



Die Wahrheit stirbt immer als erste. Und Twitter-Posts sagen sowie bestenfalls etwas über die Meinung von Twitterern aus und da ist derzeit nur einer interessant. Alles andere sollte aus mehreren und vor allem detaillierteren Quellen bestätigt werden. Bei afaik gut 5k US-Soldaten wären 224 Behandlungsbedürftige tatsächlich kein übermäßig hoher Verletztenstand und natürlich räumt man in so einer Situation als erstes die Krankenstationen. Einerseits, weil man im worst case volle Kapazität brauchen könnte, andererseits weil Leutnant Sauftwie Einloch, der letzte Woche von der Leiter gekippt ist und seitdem den Arm in der Schlinge trägt, garantiert nichts nützliches zu einer etwaigen Kampfsituation beitragen wird.




keinnick schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Dasselbe kann man natürlich aber auch über den Iran sagen, sollte sie die Maschine abgeschossen haben. Ist eine Zwickmühle. Vielleicht hätten sie sie an die Ukraine übergeben sollen.



Die iranischen arbeiten mit ukrainischen Ermittlern zusammen (bzw. haben das angekündigt). Und das dabei nicht die Iranern in die Ukraine fliegen, sondern alle arbeiten vor Ort stattfinden, liegt auch nicht an einer Verweigerung der Herausgabe, sondern daran, dass das Trümmerfeld nun einmal im Iran liegt. Außerdem hat die Ukraine selbst auch nur bedingt die nötige Technik, weswegen die Ermittlungen wegen des russischen Abschusses in der Ukraine ja auch von Holland übernommen wurden.




HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Könnte eine Flugabwehrrakete gwesen sein, wobei es schon ein bisschen blöde wäre, weil das Flugzeug ja erst aus Teheran gestartet war.



Wäre in der Tat blöd, wenn man mitten im Land in Friedenszeiten eine scharfe Flugabwerbatterie in den Himmel gerichtet hat... 
Schonmal eine Karte vom Iran gesehen? Von Teheran sind es 300 km bis Turkmenistan, dass Russland wesentlich näher steht als den USA, 400 km bis Aserbaidschand, dass Putins Schoßhund ist, 500 km bis zu den irakischen Kurden, bei denen es keine US-Luftangreifer gibt, 650 km bis in den mittleren Irak, wo der Iran jegliche lokalen Angriffsvorbereitungen sofort mitbekommen würde und um die 800 km bis in die nördliche Türkei oder zu den Trägerverbänden im persichen Golf, von denen Iran tatsächlich Überraschungsluftschläge zu befürchten hätte. Würdest du deine Luftabwehr auch am dem Feind abgewandten Ende deines Landes aufstellen? 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar, die USA können aus dem Irak mit einem Flugabwehrsystem, Flugzeuge abschießen, die gerade in Teheran gestartet sind?!
> Ansonsten geht es dir gut?
> Das ist nach deinem Post eine ernst gemeinte Frage!



Direkt? Offiziell nicht. Die einige gegen Luftziele gerichtete Rakete im Aresenal, die (deutlich) mehr als die erforderlichen 500-650 km Reichweite hat, ist laut Wiki die Standard 3 des AEGIS-Verteidigungssystems mit satten 900 km. Die ist zum einen nur gegen balistische Raketen gedacht, was vermutlich gegen ein so träges und großes Ziel kein unlösbares Problem wäre (Satelliten hat man schon mit abgeschossen, die Steuerung ist also flexibel, solange die Flugbahn vorhersagbar bleibt), zum anderen nur auf entsprechend ausgerüsteten Schiffen stationiert. Klar könnte man sowas technisch auch von Land aus starten, aber solche Launcher haben die USA ("offiziell"?) nie entwickelt. Aber nichts würde sie daran, indirekt zu arbeiten: Im Irak (oder bei irgend einem anderen Verbündeten starten) und aus der Luft schießen. Muss ja nicht mal bemannt sein und das US-Drohnen über dem Iran operieren, ist bekannt.
Aber: Bewaffnetes Stealth-UAVs sind offiziell nicht im Einsatz und spätestens die Rakete selbst würde auf iranischem Radar auftauchen. Also ja: Sie hätten das Flugzeug abschießen können. Aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht unbemerkt.



Andregee schrieb:


> Kann man eine Stinger ausschließen?



Nicht ganz, ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Zum einen dürften Stinger im Iran Mangelware sein, zum anderen glaube ich nicht, dass eine Stinger einen Passagierjet in 2400 m Höhe erfassen könnte. Für solche Ziele sind sie nicht gebaut und das sind immer 2/3 der möglichen Maximalhöhe.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2020)

Du würdest also ne TBM abfangen, die irgendwo aufm Stützpunkt ins Gras geht? Andere würden sich für diese taktische Schläue als stabiles Genie bezeichnen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2020)

Ach Sparamus, die suchen nach jedem Strohhalm, das die USA den Flieger vom Himmel geholt haben, ist genauso wie bei MH17, den ja nicht Russen, sondern betrunkene Ukrainer, die USA oder irgendwelche Geheimbünde vom Himmel geschossen haben!
Das Forum ist voll von Leuten die so etwas glauben und ihr Anführer ist der schafehütende Highlander!

Man stelle sich das vor, im Iran, baut sich einer mit einer Stinger nahe Teheran Flughafen auf, und schafft es damit einen Jet vom Himmel zu holen (was schon unwahrscheinlich ist) und um danach unter zu tauchen, ich würde mir das nicht mal in Deutschland zutrauen ohne das mind. ein SEK und ein Hubschrauber an meinen Fersen klebt und zwar binnen Minuten! Aber neuerdings gibt es ja auch das Aegis System mit Launcher an Land usw...


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2020)

Der Fall hat ist dann wohl geklärt: Iran raeumt "unbeabsichtigten" Flugzeug-Abschuss ein - DER SPIEGEL
Ich frage mich, warum sie es nicht gleich zugegeben haben.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre in der Tat blöd, wenn man mitten im Land in Friedenszeiten eine scharfe Flugabwerbatterie in den Himmel gerichtet hat...



Ich halte es ehrlichgesagt nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass es eine iranische Abwehrrakete war.
Man muss erstmal abwarten was die Ukrainer und Iraner da ermitteln.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum sie es nicht gleich zugegeben haben.



Dachte ichs mir doch, siehe USA, war auch menschliches Versagen.
Hätte Trump Solemani nicht ermordet, dann wären jetzt wohl die Toten beim Begräbnis und die Flugzeuginsassen noch am Leben.
Wird Zeit, dass der Spinner das weiße Haus räumt.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2020)

Muss man nicht. Siehe oben. Der Iran hat die Maschine abgeschossen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. Januar 2020)

Sowas Dummes. 
 Wie kommen wir denn jetzt dahin, dass trotzdem Trump irgendwie die Tragödie verursacht hat?


----------



## Mancko (11. Januar 2020)

Nochmal Glück gehabt. Bin vor kurzen erst selber direkt drüber geflogen mit Qantas vor 2 Wochen. Ist natürlich tragisch. Die USA wissen sich ja wie das anfühlt als sie selber einen iranischen A300 vom Himmel geholt hatten 1988


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Sowas Dummes.
> Wie kommen wir denn jetzt dahin, dass trotzdem Trump irgendwie die Tragödie verursacht hat?



Das ist relativ einfach.
Tötet Trump ohne jegliche Strategie einfach NICHT General Soleimani, dann schießen die Iraner am Abend des 08. Januar KEINE Raketen auf Basen auf denen US Soldaten stationiert sind, also erwarten die Iraner NICHT zum Startzeitpunkt der Ukrainian Air Maschine US Vergeltungsschläge als Reaktion auf ebenjene Raketenangriffe, setzen Ihre Luftverteidigung eben NICHT in Alarmbereitschaft.

Dieser Abschuss-Unfall ist eine direkte Folge aus den immer weiter eskalierenden Spannungen zwischen dem Iran und den USA.
Oder kurz gesagt: Hätten wir noch JCPOA, dann wäre dieser Maschine nichts passiert.




Mancko schrieb:


> Nochmal Glück gehabt. Bin vor kurzen erst selber direkt drüber geflogen mit Qantas vor 2 Wochen. Ist natürlich tragisch. Die USA wissen sich ja wie das anfühlt als sie selber einen iranischen A300 vom Himmel geholt hatten 1988



Drüberfliegen ist auch keinerlei Problem, siehe Flightradar, der iranische Luftraum wird weiterhin überflogen. Wieso auch nicht, es gibt keine anhaltende Bedrohung für Verkehrsflugzeuge. Der Abschuss war ein Zusammenwirken vieler verschiedener Umstände, eine Situation die so schnell nicht reproduzierbar ist und keine generelle Bedrohung darstellt. Vor allem nachdem Trump angekündigt hat die Raketenangriffe nicht vergelten zu wollen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würdest du deine Luftabwehr auch am dem Feind abgewandten Ende deines Landes aufstellen?



Flugabwehr schützt wichtige Ziele, keine Fläche.
Die Russen haben im kalten Krieg ihre besten Systeme rund um Moskau aufgebaut, nicht an der innerdeutschen Grenze, oder im Norden, sondern dort wo nach deren Einschätzung das am wesentlichen zu schützende Ziel war.
Und wie es der Teufel will ist in Nähe des Teheraner Flughafens eine Kaserne...


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Luftabwehr schützt wichtige Ziele, keine Fläche.
> Die Russen haben im kalten Krieg ihre besten Systeme rund um Moskau aufgebaut, nicht an der innerdeutschen Grenze, oder im Norden, sondern dort wo nach deren Einschätzung das am wesentlichen zu schützende Ziel war.
> Und wie es der Teufel will ist in Nähe des Teheraner Flughafens eine Kaserne...


Nun wir allerdings hatten einen FlaRak Gürtel an der innerdeutschen Grenze. Iron Dome ist auch etwas umfassender. 
Aber im Grunde hast du Recht, heute benutzt man FlaRak idR. um wichtige Objekte zu schützen.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> 2. Die iranischen Raketen verursachen keine Reaktion. Kann jetzt jeder seine Raketen auf Natotruppen abfeuern?



Die iranischen Raketen haben keine Reaktion aus Zwei wesentlichen Gründen verursacht:

1.) Es sind keine US Soldaten bei den Angriffen gefallen.

2.) Die USA haben kein Interesse an einem Krieg mit dem Iran (was den Entschluss, Soleimani zu töten noch dümmer dastehen lässt), sind sich aber bewusst, dass der Iran etwas als Vergeltung tun musste.
Lustiger Nebeneffekt: Die Mullahs konnten zeigen wie präzise Ihre Raketen sind, dabei war man sich darüber offensichtlich selbst nicht ganz sicher.

Also nein, es kann nicht einfach jeder Raketen auf Natotruppen feuern und glauben, es gäbe keine Reaktion. In diesem Fall hatten die Iraner "einen frei".
Angriffe in naher Zukunft dürfte der Iran wieder von seinen Proxies durchführen lassen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> 1.) Es sind keine US Soldaten bei den Angriffen gefallen.


Wenn Trump sagt, daß es keine Verluste gegeben habe, dann glaubst du das? Wenn dutzende Raketen in einen Stützpunkt mit 1500 US- sowie weiteren Soldaten einschlagen, gibt es unweigerlich Verluste. Und daß die Soldaten alle in Bunkern waren oder die Basis verlassen haben, ist ebenso gelogen, wie dieses Video anschaulich zeigt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1Vwkjox0K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Trump labert!

Wenn jetzt rauskommt, daß er mindestens 80 solcher Briefe unterzeichnen muß, dann steht er blöde da, nicht wahr? Im Übrigen haben Amerikaner und Israelis grundsätzlich niemals Verluste, sie sind schlicht unbesiegbar.



hoffgang schrieb:


> 2.) Die USA haben kein Interesse an einem Krieg mit dem Iran (was den Entschluss, Soleimani zu töten noch dümmer dastehen lässt), sind sich aber bewusst, dass der Iran etwas als Vergeltung tun musste.
> Lustiger Nebeneffekt: Die Mullahs konnten zeigen wie präzise Ihre Raketen sind, dabei war man sich darüber offensichtlich selbst nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Also nein, es kann nicht einfach jeder Raketen auf Natotruppen feuern und glauben, es gäbe keine Reaktion. In diesem Fall hatten die Iraner "einen frei".
> Angriffe in naher Zukunft dürfte der Iran wieder von seinen Proxies durchführen lassen.


Trump will Krieg. Gegen Iran und Venezuela. Hätte er aber auf Irans Vergeltung wiederum geantwortet, hätte er noch mehr tote und verwundete US Soldaten zu verantworten. Diesmal sitzen die Kriegstreiber nicht am längeren Hebel und "böse Diktatoren" bleiben einfach, ganz unverfroren.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn Trump sagt, daß es keine Verluste gegeben habe, dann glaubst du das? Wenn dutzende Raketen in einen Stützpunkt mit 1500 US- sowie weiteren Soldaten einschlagen, gibt es unweigerlich Verluste.



Es gab keine Verluste.
Nicht weil Trump das sagt, sondern weil niemand, wirklich niemand was gegenteiliges behauptet. Warum sollte man den Tod eines US Staatsbürgers bei einem Raketenangriff Ende Dezember offen kommunizieren, hier aber Verluste verschweigen (| Time), das ergibt keinerlei Sinn. Es gibt keine Meldungen, weil es keine Verluste gab.
Showdown Iran-USA: Ein Theaterzauber? | Telepolis Gute Zusammenfassung dazu.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Im Übrigen haben Amerikaner und Israelis grundsätzlich niemals Verluste, sie sind schlicht unbesiegbar.



Das ist einfach nur falsch und entbehrt im Grunde jedweden Kommentars. Nur soviel, es gibt sehr detaillierte Statistiken zu US Verlusten, auch weil die US Armee diese offen kommuniziert: United States military casualties of war - Wikipedia




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Trump will Krieg. Gegen Iran und Venezuela. Hätte er aber auf Irans Vergeltung wiederum geantwortet, hätte er noch mehr tote und verwundete US Soldaten zu verantworten. Diesmal sitzen die Kriegstreiber nicht am längeren Hebel und "böse Diktatoren" bleiben einfach, ganz unverfroren.



Trump will keinen Krieg, Trump will einen Sieg.
Trump will den Iran dazu bringen seine Bedingungen zu akzeptieren und das ohne tote US Soldaten vorweisen zu müssen.

Niemand will einen Krieg, nur agiert Trump leider so, dass ein Krieg wahrscheinlicher wird als andersrum.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gab keine Verluste.
> Nicht weil Trump das sagt, sondern weil niemand, wirklich niemand was gegenteiliges behauptet.


Doch, die Iraner sagen was anderes.
Und Trump will Krieg. Er wollte schon in Syrien die Russen angreifen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2020)

Da der Iran nun eingeräumt hat, das Flugzeug versehentlich abgeschossen zu haben, sieht die Lage wieder ein wenig anders aus. Mit etwas Glück wird aus der politischen Debatte nun eine juristische; sprich, es geht eher darum, die persönlich Verantwortlichen zu finden und Entschädigungen zu regeln.

Es ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass es eine Tragödie ist, sollte aber jedem klar machen, dass bereits Säbelrasseln eine Situation erzeugt, in der Menschen zu Schaden und ums Leben kommen.

Und bevor jetzt das Getöne gegen "massenmördische Idioten" bei der iranischen Luftabwehr losgeht:
1988 schoss die USS Vincennes versehentlich Flug 655 der Iran Air ab. 290 Zivilisten kamen dabei ums Leben. Nach viel Hickhack gab es Entschädigungen, formale Verantwortung hat haben die USA jedoch nie übernommen.
2001 schoss die ukrainische Marine Flug 1812 der Siberia Airlines ab. 78 Zivilisten kamen dabei ums Leben. Die Ukraine stritt die Verantwortung lange ab, später gab es Entschädigungsleistungen für die Angehörigen.
Um nur die Vorfälle zu nennen, an die sich die unmittelbar beteiligten Nationen erinnern sollten ...

Machen wir uns nichts vor: Für den Abschuss selbst ist ganz allein das iranische Militär verantwortlich. Aber die augenblicklich angespannte Situation, aus der heraus agiert wurde, hat nicht allein der Iran herbeigeführt. Im übertragenen Sinne wurde die Rakete, welche die Tragödie ausgelöst hat, bereits am 3. Januar abgefeuert.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Doch, die Iraner sagen was anderes.



Die Taliban behaupten auch regelmäßig, sie hätten in Afghanistan hunderte Soldaten getötet und ganze Geschwader der Luftwaffe zerstört.
Fakt bleibt, es sind bei den Angriffen auf die Basen im Irak keine US Soldaten gefallen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Trump will keinen Krieg, Trump will einen Sieg.



Dieser Schwachkopf hat doch überhaupt keinen Plan ...

Wenn man die Saudis militärisch aufrüstet,
entsteht zwangsläufig ein Ungleichgewicht in dieser Region.

Die westliche Welt sollte sich da mal raushalten,
ein totales Wirtschaftsboykott, und fertig.

Auf das Öl werden wir verzichten können.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Taliban behaupten auch regelmäßig, sie hätten in Afghanistan hunderte Soldaten getötet und ganze Geschwader der Luftwaffe zerstört.
> Fakt bleibt, es sind bei den Angriffen auf die Basen im Irak keine US Soldaten gefallen.


Unfug. Sind die Raketen an den Soldaten etwa abgeprallt? Mindestens 80 Tote soll es gegeben haben.


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unfug. Sind die Raketen an den Soldaten etwa abgeprallt? Mindestens 80 Tote soll es gegeben haben.


Geschichten vom Pferd.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2020)

Nö, von unserem Horseman bekämen wir auch so eine unglaubliche zero casualties story.


----------



## Andregee (11. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach Sparamus, die suchen nach jedem Strohhalm, das die USA den Flieger vom Himmel geholt haben, ist genauso wie bei MH17, den ja nicht Russen, sondern betrunkene Ukrainer, die USA oder irgendwelche Geheimbünde vom Himmel geschossen haben!
> Das Forum ist voll von Leuten die so etwas glauben und ihr Anführer ist der schafehütende Highlander!
> 
> Man stelle sich das vor, im Iran, baut sich einer mit einer Stinger nahe Teheran Flughafen auf, und schafft es damit einen Jet vom Himmel zu holen (was schon unwahrscheinlich ist) und um danach unter zu tauchen, ich würde mir das nicht mal in Deutschland zutrauen ohne das mind. ein SEK und ein Hubschrauber an meinen Fersen klebt und zwar binnen Minuten! Aber neuerdings gibt es ja auch das Aegis System mit Launcher an Land usw...




Im Irak geschah  2003 ausgeübt durch Terroristen genau so ein Vorfall. 

Auch gab es in Deutschland bereits einen derartigen Zwischenfall der Gott sei Dank glücklich endete 

Bundeswehr-Stinger verfehlte ziviles Flugzeug  – Augen geradeaus!

Deine Implikationen zeugen vom verengten Sichtfeld. Ist dein Blutdruck ok? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2020)

Es gibt so viele Ecken auf einem Fliegerhorst wo du hinfeuern kannst ohne irgendjemanden zu schaden...


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unfug. Sind die Raketen an den Soldaten etwa abgeprallt? Mindestens 80 Tote soll es gegeben haben.



Klar, die USA erleiden derart massive Verluste und geben exakt keinerlei Reaktion von sich.
Was nimmst du eigentlich um Dir so eine Wirklichkeit aufzubauen?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2020)

Iran: Defektes Kommunikationssystem soll zu Abschuss gefuehrt haben

Wie vermutet, er konnte sich nicht vergewissern was da fliegt. Aber eine große Maschine für einen Marschflugkörper zu halten ist schon harter Tobak.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar, die USA erleiden derart massive Verluste und geben exakt keinerlei Reaktion von sich.
> Was nimmst du eigentlich um Dir so eine Wirklichkeit aufzubauen?


Offiziell sind es ja keine Verluste, Amiknechte. Und eine Reaktion hätte nur mehr iranische Raketen ausgelöst, wie ich bereits schrieb.
Und als der Führer kurz vorm absolut verlustfreien und endgültigen Endsieg stand, löste sich, was fürn Pech, ein Schuß am 30. April April.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2020)

News:
ISIS feiert die Ermordung Soleimanis und die USA sind jetzt Besatzer im Irak.

ISIS praises US assassination of Qassem Soleimani, calls it 'act of God'
US will not withdraw troops from Iraq despite Baghdad's demands

Noch mehr News:
Ermordung Soleimanis aus persönlichem Interesse?

Scott Dworkin auf Twitter: "BREAKING: Trump privately said one reason he had the Iranian General killed was to ensure some Republican Senators would support him in the upcoming impeachment trial. Trump is a disgrace and a danger to us all. The Senate must remove him, and then he should be thrown in prison."


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPg964UDup4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Januar 2020)

Die haben sich da ein ganz schönes Ei gelegt!
Protest in Teheran nach Abschuss ukrainischer Maschine

Das blöde ist nur, dass sich Trump nun auch noch in seinen Dummheiten bestätigt sehen kann/könnte, weil der Iran zu blöd ist, sein Militär richtig auszubilden und solch einen beschissen blöden Fehler macht, seine eigene Bevölkerung 3 Tage belügt und jetzt  in der eigenen Öffentlichkeit und der Weltöffentlichkeit völlig in der Defensive ist, obwohl das Trump provoziert hat.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Offiziell sind es ja keine Verluste, Amiknechte.



Mit Logik hat das aber null zu tun. Wenn sie bei einem Toten schon so rummotzen, würden sie bei 80 einfach die verdammte Kavallerie schicken.
Man erinnere sich an Warmbier, Gefangener in Nordkorea, war auch nur einer und dann sollen sie 80 Tote einfach so verschweigen und keiner sagt was? Ja, ne is klar.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Januar 2020)

Erstens ist ein Stützpunkt sehr groß und nur wenige Teile seiner Fläche sind bebaut oder ständig besetzt. Und diese Teile haben mindestens geschützte Unterstände, wenn nicht sogar Luftschutzbunker. Bei einer Basis, die während einer Krise in einem einem Krisengebiet aufgebaut wurde, gehe ich von einer grundsätzlich soliden Bauweise aus.

Zweitens war der Raketenangriff durch den Irak mehr oder weniger angekündigt und es gab mehr als genug Zeit, um alle sämtliches nicht essentielles Personal zu evakuieren und/oder in oben genannte Schutzanlagen zu schicken. Es ging bei dem Angriff nicht um Eskalation, sondern darum, dass der Iran seinen Standpunkt verdeutlichen wollte*.

Ergebnis: Es rummst es gewaltig, es gibt - je nach konkretem Einschlagort - auch erhebliche Sachschäden, aber der womöglich einzige Verletzte ist Petty Officer Torkel, der sich auf der Treppe das Knie gestoßen hat, was die USA erklärlicherweise für statistisch irrelevant hielten.

(* Generell könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass der Iran neuerdings die Dienste einer renommierten PR-Agentur in Anspruch nimmt. Auf den einen Mordanschlag wird mit einer exemplarischen Demonstration militärischer Stärke reagiert, den Milizen teilt man mit, sie mögen sich zurückhalten, der versehentliche Abschuss wurde - vergleichsweise - in Rekordzeit zugegeben. Wenn man mich fragt, die starten gerade die internationale Charme-Offensive, damit die USA unter Trump um so dümmer und aggressiver dastehen.)


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Mit Logik hat das aber null zu tun. Wenn sie bei einem Toten schon so rummotzen, würden sie bei 80 einfach die verdammte Kavallerie schicken.
> Man erinnere sich an Warmbier, Gefangener in Nordkorea, war auch nur einer und dann sollen sie 80 Tote einfach so verschweigen und keiner sagt was? Ja, ne is klar.


Wenn also Trump Soleimani umgebracht hat um sich die Unterstützung der Hardliner im Amtsenthebungsverfahren zu sichern,  bringen tote und verwundete Amerikaner nichts, zumal in Hinsicht auf die kommenden Wahlen, die er wieder mit der Friedenstaube zu gewinnen sucht. Daher: Keine Verluste, kein Krieg.

Man weiß in Washington ohnehin, daß die "Kavallerie" gegen Iran nichts ausrichten kann.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...0e9918-9813-11e9-830a-21b9b36b64ad_story.html

Und wie oft soll ich noch schreiben, daß der Iran noch mehr US-Ziele angreifen kann, wenn Trump Rache übt.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Zweitens war der Raketenangriff durch den Irak mehr oder weniger angekündigt und es gab mehr als genug Zeit, um alle sämtliches nicht essentielles Personal zu evakuieren und/oder in oben genannte Schutzanlagen zu schicken. Es ging bei dem Angriff nicht um Eskalation, sondern darum, dass der Iran seinen Standpunkt verdeutlichen wollte*.


Wird eigentlich einfach ignoriert, was man hier postet?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1Vwkjox0K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (12. Januar 2020)

Ja, wenn es Unfug ist oder einfach immer wieder dasselbe Youtube-Video nicht nachpruefbaren Inhalts und unbekannter Herkunft auf´s Neue gepostet wird. Hast Du den Link zur WP eigentlich gelesen und verstanden? Wo liest Du da, dass die USA einen Krieg mit Iran nicht gewinnen wuerden? Allenfalls gibt es unterschiedliche Auffassungen darueber, wie er verlaufen und wieviele Opfer er kosten wuerde.

Aber Ja, Iran wuerde die USA vernichtend schlagen. In der Mutter aller Schlachten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mehr als ihr, denn ihr habt nur eine Trump-Behauptung, die für euch allerdings schon "Beweis" genug ist. Wo soll das Video denn herkommen, aus der Sesamstraße?

Zum Thema Krieg:
Schon gegen den Irak tat man sich schwer, ein Drittel der US-Streitkräfte plus Verbündete war nötig, um die geschwächten Streitkräfte des Irak zu besiegen. Man benötigte 40.000 Luftschläge, die meisten davon CAS.

CNN.com - More U.S. troops, armor head to Iraq - Mar. 28, 2003


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Schon gegen den Irak tat man sich schwer



Den Eindruck hatte ich nicht. Die Geschichte war innerhalb von ein paar Wochen erledigt.
Die Amerikaner verloren durch Friendly Fire und Unfälle mehr Soldaten als durch den Beschuss der irakischen Armee.
Und im Iran wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2020)

Birdman im Westen wird das Leben der eigenen Soldaten sehr hoch geschätzt daher setzt man derart massiv auf Luftschläge um eigene Verluste minimal zu halten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Verluste (Tote) im 2003 Irakkrieg:
Irak: 7600 - 10800
USA:  4815

Ich nehme die englische wikipedia, denn die deutsche dichtet Saddam sämtliche Verluste bis 2011 an.
Iraq War - Wikipedia


*"Die Amerikaner verloren durch Friendly Fire und Unfälle mehr Soldaten als durch den Beschuss der irakischen Armee."*
Merkst du was?

*"Birdman im Westen wird das Leben der eigenen Soldaten sehr hoch geschätzt daher setzt man derart massiv auf Luftschläge um eigene Verluste minimal zu halten."
*Der Close Air Support wird direkt von den Truppen im Gefecht angefordert.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2020)

Ach Birdman vergiss es, dir fehlt schlicht der Wille Fakten nachzuvollziehen...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Was Trump sagt, ist Fakt?

Wenn jetzt also die Iraker derartigen Widerstand leisteten, wie würde es denn gegen den Iran ausgehen, der wesentlich besser ausgerüstet ist.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2020)

Das Problem ist nicht den Iran zu besiegen sondern ihn zu befrieden.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt also die Iraker derartigen Widerstand leisteten, wie würde es denn gegen den Iran ausgehen, der wesentlich besser ausgerüstet ist.



Die Iraker haben doch kein Widerstand geleistet.
Und der Iran wird das auch nicht können. Dessen Waffensysteme sind völlig veraltet.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Verluste (Tote) im 2003 Irakkrieg:
> Irak: 7600 - 10800
> USA:  4815



Wo hast du denn die Zahl her? Ausgedacht?
Die USa haben bis zum Einmarsch Bagdads 119 Militärangehörige verloren.

Dass die USA während der Besatzungszeit mehrere Tausend tote zu beklagen haben, ist bekannt, aber eben irrelevant, denn es geht um den Krieg und nicht um die Besatzung.


----------



## JePe (12. Januar 2020)

Verwirr ihn nicht mit Fakten. Das macht es bloss noch schlimmer ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Iraker haben doch kein Widerstand geleistet.
> Und der Iran wird das auch nicht können. Dessen Waffensysteme sind völlig veraltet.


Der Iran verfügt über eine vollständige Streitmacht, Schwachpunkt ist die Luftwaffe. Dafür hat der Iran aber auch S-300, sowie beispielsweise Bavar-373, das noch besser sein soll.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlAapaP797w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der neueste iranische Panzer ist der Karrar.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsgmYfvBJRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Zahl her? Ausgedacht?


Aus der wikipedia.
Wenn kein Widerstand geleistet wurde, warum mußten dann noch extra 130K weitere Soldaten herangekarrt werden?
CNN.com - More U.S. troops, armor head to Iraq - Mar. 28, 2003

Da stimmt wieder eine Menge nicht, der Mythos der Unsterblichkeit schwebt wieder über allem.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Iran verfügt über eine vollständige Streitmacht, Schwachpunkt ist die Luftwaffe. Dafür hat der Iran aber auch S-300, sowie beispielsweise Bavar-373, das noch besser sein soll.



Ja, alter russischer Kram und anderes Zeugs, das nicht richtig funktioniert.
Kennen wir alles aus Nord Korea.
Die Amerikaner starten ihre Raketen von Schiffen und warten einfach ab, bis die militärischen ziele im Iran zerstört sind. 
Und ob sie dann überhaupt einrücken, weiß eh keiner. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, weil das Land nicht zu kontrollieren ist.
Aber soweit wird es eh nicht kommen. Die US Bevölkerung hat keine Lust auf einen Krieg. Trump würde sein Wahlversprechen brechen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Aus der wikipedia.
> Wenn kein Widerstand geleistet wurde, warum mußten dann noch extra 130K weitere Soldaten herangekarrt werden?
> CNN.com - More U.S. troops, armor head to Iraq - Mar. 28, 2003
> 
> Da stimmt wieder eine Menge nicht, der Mythos der Unsterblichkeit schwebt wieder über allem.



Wie gesagt -- nach dem Krieg als Besatzungsmacht. Weil die Amerikaner -- wie immer also -- keinen Plan hatten, was sie danach machen wollten.
Der Krieg selbst war schnell erledigt.
Ich kann mich da noch an Comical Ali erinnern, der immer geprahlt hat, dass die Amerikaner keine Chance haben und der Krieg rasch vorbei wäre.
Lustig war seine Aussage, dass die Amerikaner um Gnade flehen. Nächsten Tag war Ali verschwunden und die Reporter sprachen dann mit amerikanischen Soldaten, die Bagdad erreicht hatten.
Angeblich war Ali sogar für den Comedy Preis nominiert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, alter russischer Kram und anderes Zeugs, das nicht richtig funktioniert.
> Kennen wir alles aus Nord Korea.
> Die Amerikaner starten ihre Raketen von Schiffen und warten einfach ab, bis die militärischen ziele im Iran zerstört sind.
> Und ob sie dann überhaupt einrücken, weiß eh keiner. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, weil das Land nicht zu kontrollieren ist.
> ...


Die russische Luftabwehr gilt als die beste überhaupt. Das ist aber nur was für Interessierte und nicht für Amijünger, die zusehen müssen wie iranische Raketen zielgenau in die Stützpunkte einschlagen und es leugnen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die russische Luftabwehr gilt als die beste überhaupt.



Wer sagt das denn? Das iranische Verteidigungsministerium?
Wieso schaffen es die Israelis denn ständig irgendwelche iranischen Anlagen zu bombardieren?
Und wieso hat die tolle Luftabwehr ein Verkehrsflugzeug abgeschossen? Sind die nicht in der Lage einen großen Jet von einer Drohne zu unterscheiden?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt das denn? Das iranische Verteidigungsministerium?
> Wieso schaffen es die Israelis denn ständig irgendwelche iranischen Anlagen zu bombardieren?
> Und wieso hat die tolle Luftabwehr ein Verkehrsflugzeug abgeschossen? Sind die nicht in der Lage einen großen Jet von einer Drohne zu unterscheiden?


Beispiel:
"Russia's air defenses are significantly more capable than American counterparts, especially when working together."
Russia'''s new anti-air missiles are in Syria and US should be worried - Business Insider

Kein System kann was dafür, wenn jemand einen Fehler macht und das ist im Iran passiert. Und die Israelis bombardieren nicht den Iran.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Januar 2020)

Einer der wenigen Momente, in denen der irre Vogelmann zumindest nicht ganz falsch liegt: Derzeit sind russische Luftabwehrsysteme der neuesten Generation tatsächlich die fortschrittlichsten; darüber ist man sich in Fachkreisen weitestgehend einig.
Allerdings hat der Iran nicht allzu viele davon und deckt damit nur besonders neuralgische Punkte ab. Weite Teile des iranischen Luftraums werden noch mit älteren Systemen mehr schlecht als recht abgesichert.

Der Iran hat viele Anlagen auch erst in jüngster Zeit modernisiert und das zeigt Wirkung. Noch vor einigen Jahren flog beispielsweise Israel dem Iran praktisch vor der Nase herum, inzwischen müssen sie sich auf seltene, massierte und riskantere Schläge begrenzen bzw. fliegen bevorzugt Angriffe gegen (mutmaßlich) vom Iran gesteuerte Milizen außerhalb iranischer Grenzen.

Und auch modernste Systeme und die beste Abdeckung können nicht alles abfangen und können auch nicht verhindern, dass Ziele falsch identifiziert werden. Der kürzlich zwecks Vergeltung von mehreren iranischen Raketen getroffene US-Stützpunkt war auch nicht ungeschützt und auch die Crew der USS Vincennes bestand damals sicherlich nicht aus Idioten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Der Iran verfügt über Basen im ganzen Land in 500 Meter Tiefe. Somit kann Teheran jederzeit und überall handeln, ganz gleich wie sehr die Amerikaner reinbomben.

Iran Unveils Huge Underground Missile Base

Irak war "leicht". Die USA haben die Wüste eingenommen und die Städte umzingelt.

NEWS:
Angriff auf Basis im Irak, die von den USA genutzt wird.
Iran-US-Krise: Moersergranaten schlagen in Iraker Luftwaffenbasis ein | STERN.de


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einer der wenigen Momente, in denen der irre Vogelmann zumindest nicht ganz falsch liegt: Derzeit sind russische Luftabwehrsysteme der neuesten Generation tatsächlich die fortschrittlichsten; darüber ist man sich in Fachkreisen weitestgehend einig.
> Allerdings hat der Iran nicht allzu viele davon und deckt damit nur besonders neuralgische Punkte ab. Weite Teile des iranischen Luftraums werden noch mit älteren Systemen mehr schlecht als recht abgesichert.
> 
> Der Iran hat viele Anlagen auch erst in jüngster Zeit modernisiert und das zeigt Wirkung. Noch vor einigen Jahren flog beispielsweise Israel dem Iran praktisch vor der Nase herum, inzwischen müssen sie sich auf seltene, massierte und riskantere Schläge begrenzen bzw. fliegen bevorzugt Angriffe gegen (mutmaßlich) vom Iran gesteuerte Milizen außerhalb iranischer Grenzen.


Ja Russland hat die modernsten, aber wie modern ist das was die Iraner bekommen haben. Alles Sachen die wir (als Öffentlichkeit) nicht wissen. 
Außerdem wissen wir auch nicht wie anfällig diese Systeme gegen elektronische Kampfführung sind.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Russland hat die modernsten, aber wie modern ist das was die Iraner bekommen haben.



Wie üblich: So modern, wie sie es einkaufen, also sich leisten konnten.

S-400 Triumf / SA-21 Growler ist nicht gerade billig und die ca. 1,5 Milliarden Dollar pro Werfer muss man erst einmal haben ... Insbesondere weil eine einzelne Batterie noch nicht viel bringt. Die maximale Stärke entsteht durch die vernetzte Interaktion mehrerer Batterien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, alter russischer Kram und anderes Zeugs, das nicht richtig funktioniert.
> Kennen wir alles aus Nord Korea.



Iran gilt als der fähigste Raketenbauer der gesamten Region und auch die Landstreitkräfte sind zwar nicht auf aktuellem NATO-Niveau, aber jedem Nachbarn überlegen. Das einzige, was sie (noch) nicht können, sind Kampfflugzeuge und an einer Hochseemarine haben sie halt schlichtweg keinen Bedarf. Sonst ist der Iran nach einem halben Jahrhundert in der Lage, einen Großteil seiner Rüstungsbedürnisse selbst zu decken und die immer mal wieder enge Zusammenarbeit mit Russland, China und Nordkorea hat die restlichen Lücken geschlossen. (Ja: Letztere haben heute auch nicht mehr nur "alten russischen Kram". Zwar gibt es große Fragezeichen hinter ihren Elektronikfähigkeiten, was viele Systeme einschränkt, und es gibt keinerlei Luftfahrtkompetenzen, aber beim Raketenbau machen sie bekanntermaßen deutliche Fortschritte, die Artillerie ist extrem stark ausgebaut und kommt mittlerweile genauso aus einheimischer Fertigung, wie die Panzer und das erste Nukler-U-Boot soll auch kurz vor der Fertigstellung stehen.)


----------



## hoffgang (12. Januar 2020)

Da hatter nicht unrecht der ruyven, Interessierte können unter #20 Raketen, Raketen, Raketen, und Macron, AKK und NATO by Sicherheitshalber | Sicherheitshalber  | Free Listening on SoundCloud dazu was hören.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie üblich: So modern, wie sie es einkaufen, also sich leisten konnten.
> 
> S-400 Triumf / SA-21 Growler ist nicht gerade billig und die ca. 1,5 Milliarden Dollar pro Werfer muss man erst einmal haben ... Insbesondere weil eine einzelne Batterie noch nicht viel bringt. Die maximale Stärke entsteht durch die vernetzte Interaktion mehrerer Batterien.


Es wird halt nicht immer das modernste was man hat auch verkauft, darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Januar 2020)

Letztendlich wäre das in einem Ernstfall wie gegen den Irak ziemlich wurst.
Alleine gegen die schiere Masse an Tomahawks hätten sie gar nicht die Möglichkeit einer Verteidigung und ich habe mich erst kürzlich rückversichert, dass eine Tomohawk mmer noch und die modernsten Versionen mehr als schwer abzufangen sind. 
Es würde bei weitem nicht so schnell gehen wie beim Irak, aber die USA würden stückchenweise, die Kommunikation, die Infrastruktur und die festinstallierten FlagRak auseinander nehmen, bis der Iran mehr oder weniger blind und taub ist, wie sie das halt immer machen und wenn der Luftraum erstmal den USA gehört, eine zentrale Kommunikation unmöglich ist und Verlegungen sehr erschwert, kannst du mit den modernen Mobilen noch Nadelstiche setzen, aber auch die sind dann höchst gefährdet, wenn sie aufschalten, die Alten sind praktisch in dem Moment wenn sie aufschalten tot.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass der Iran auch nur Ansatzweise eine Chance hätte, die 3 oder 4 Carrierstrikegroups, die es im Golf geben würde, gegen deren Aegis System anzugreifen und durchzudringen, insoweit wären die Basen der USA für so einen Angriff ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wäre das in einem Ernstfall wie gegen den Irak ziemlich wurst.
> Alleine gegen die schiere Masse an Tomahawks hätten sie gar nicht die Möglichkeit einer Verteidigung und ich habe mich erst kürzlich rückversichert, dass eine Tomohawk mmer noch und die modernsten Versionen mehr als schwer abzufangen sind.
> Es würde bei weitem nicht so schnell gehen wie beim Irak, aber die USA würden stückchenweise, die Kommunikation, die Infrastruktur und die festinstallierten FlagRak auseinander nehmen, bis der Iran mehr oder weniger blind und taub ist, wie sie das halt immer machen und wenn der Luftraum erstmal den USA gehört, eine zentrale Kommunikation unmöglich ist und Verlegungen sehr erschwert, kannst du mit den modernen Mobilen noch Nadelstiche setzen, aber auch die sind dann höchst gefährdet, wenn sie aufschalten, die Alten sind praktisch in dem Moment wenn sie aufschalten tot.
> Und ich glaube kaum, dass der Iran auch nur Ansatzweise eine Chance hätte, die 3 oder 4 Carrierstrikegroups, die es im Golf geben würde, gegen deren Aegis System anzugreifen und durchzudringen, insoweit wären die Basen der USA für so einen Angriff ziemlich sicher.


Die Syrer haben die meisten der Tomahawks aber abgefangen


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Januar 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Irak war "leicht". Die USA haben die Wüste eingenommen und die Städte umzingelt.



Iran ist auch "leicht". Nur geht es darum das Land zu befrieden und da ist mit einem Krieg eigentlich nicht machbar, weil sich die USA nur wieder Terroristen heranzüchten würden, weil der Iran überall verteilt seine Proxies und Schiitischen Glaubensanhänger hat.
Die Hoffnung war wohl ursprünglich, dass der IS Syrien und den Iran "erledigt" und mann dann mit Benevolenz und dem Gutmenschentum die beiden Länder befriedet.

Der Iran hat überhaupt keine Chance, wird aber von China und Russland  unterstützt, das heißt, wenn die Amerikaner angreifen, wird das ein langer Krieg, den sie gewinnen, aber mit Verlusten beenden werden und dann hat es sich mit der Trumpschen Präsidentschaft auch erledigt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Iran ist auch "leicht". Nur geht es darum das Land zu befrieden und da ist mit einem Krieg eigentlich nicht machbar, weil sich die USA nur wieder Terroristen heranzüchten würden, weil der Iran überall verteilt seine Proxies und Schiitischen Glaubensanhänger hat.
> Die Hoffnung war wohl ursprünglich, dass der IS Syrien und den Iran "erledigt" und mann dann mit Benevolenz und dem Gutmenschentum die beiden Länder befriedet.
> 
> Der Iran hat überhaupt keine Chance, wird aber von China und den USA unterstützt, das heißt, wenn die Amerikaner angreifen, wird das ein langer Krieg, den sie gewinnen, aber mit Verlusten beenden werden und dann hat es sich mit der Trumpschen Präsidentschaft auch erledigt.


Der Iran ist eine Nummer zu groß für die Amis. Zwar ist es möglich, daß die USA den Iran militärisch in die Knie zwingen können aber das würde lange dauern und viele Leben kosten. Das würde Widerstand in der US-Bevölkerung hervorrufen wie damals im Vietnamkrieg, aus dem die Amis sich zurückzogen. Und wenn den Herrschern dort eins noch wichtiger ist, als mordend und plündernd durch die Welt zu ziehen, dann ist es natürlich ihr Machterhalt.

Auch hätten die Amis nicht das Überraschungsmoment auf ihrer Seite. Es ist immer ein Fehler von Ländern gewesen, die Ruchlosigkeit Washingtons zu unterschätzen.
So signalisierten die Amerikaner vor dem ersten Golfkrieg, daß sie nichts unternehmen würden, würde der Irak in Kuweit einmarschieren. Der Irak marschierte ein, es gab eine UN-Resolution und der Irak zog sich aus Kuweit zurück. Die Amis starteten den ersten Golfkrieg damit, die sich zurückziehenden Truppen zu bombardieren.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...d_vehicles_line_Highway_80_on_18_Apr_1991.jpg

Das alles wird man sicher im Iran berücksichtigen und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergriffen haben. Beispielsweise könnte es sein, daß die Einheiten wie in Nordkorea völlig unabhängig und autonom Widerstand leisten können. Nachschub und Rast befinden sich unterirdisch. Ein Sieg Washingtons ist also keinesfalls eine sichere Sache.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2020)

Mögliche Erklärungen dafür, warum die Raketen nicht abgefangen wurden.

Raketentyp 1:
Fateh 313.
Die Rakete ist scheinbar so schnell, daß sie nur schwer abzufangen ist. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell genau, aber schon ihr Vorgänger, die Fateh 110, kommt auf Mach 3,5.

Raketentyp 2:
Qiam.
Die Rakete hat nur eine geringe Radarsignatur und soll außerdem über elektronische Maßnahmen verfügen, die dem feindlichen Radar eine andere Position vorgaukeln.

Attention Required! | Cloudflare


----------



## Mahoy (14. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wird halt nicht immer das modernste was man hat auch verkauft, darauf wollte ich hinaus.



Oh, da hat Russland augenscheinlich keine Bedenken. S-400 Triumf wird ver- und gekauft wie blöd und sogar von NATO-Mitgliedsstaaten erworben. Sehr zum Mißfallen von Donny, weil die USA natürlich lieber weniger leistungsfähige (und teurere) Patriots verkaufen würde.

Ich denke mal, die geringen Bedenken Russlands haben damit zu tun, dass sie - entgegen der Meinung mancher Säbelrassler - eben *nicht* beabsichtigen, die freie westliche Welt anzugreifen. Dann wäre es nämlich dezent dämlich, sich dort selbst das Wasser, äh, den Luftraum abzugraben.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2020)

Das wissen wir nicht, Patriot ist auch nicht gleich Patriot. Weswegen es ja auch vollkommen nutzlos ist über die Erfolgsquote damals im Irak zu sprechen.

Und auch wenn Russland den Westen nicht angreifen will ist es doch klar, dass man den Westen spalten will und das geht mit S400 in der Türkei offenbar besser als mit S400 im eigenen Land.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (15. Januar 2020)

Und der Westen versucht natürlich nicht gegenteiliges.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2020)

Von welchen Verbündeten wollen wir Russland denn abspalten


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Januar 2020)

News:
- 25 Millionen wohnen Soleimanis Begräbnis bei (offizielle Angabe des Iran)
- Drei Angriffe auf US-Basen im Irak seit Beschuß durch Iran
- Kataeb Hezbollah (irakische Hisbollah) droht, die USA aus dem Irak zu werfen
- US Truppen weigern sich, in die Balad Basis zurückzukehren, weil das Patriotsystem versagt hat.

Bevor jetzt hier aufgeschrien oder mit absurden Terrorvorwürfen um sich geworfen wird:
Nicht die "US-led Coalition" mit ihren Kurden (die nichts unternahmen), sondern die Milizen auf Seiten der Regierung und die Armee sind maßgeblich für die Niederlage des IS im Irak verantwortlich. Beispiel:
Schlacht um Tikrit – Wikipedia

Praesident Ruhani fordert radikalen Politikwandel in seinem Land - International - Liechtensteiner Volksblatt, die Tageszeitung fuer Liechtenstein


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wissen wir nicht, Patriot ist auch nicht gleich Patriot. Weswegen es ja auch vollkommen nutzlos ist über die Erfolgsquote damals im Irak zu sprechen.



Es geht hier nicht um Erfolgsquoten unter diesen oder jenen Bedingungen, sondern um rohe Leistungsdaten. Patriot ist nach wie vor nicht schlecht, schließlich stecken da Jahrzehnte der Weiterentwicklung drin. Trotzdem ist es verlockend, ein klar leistungsfähigeres System für eine gute Handvoll Dollar/Euro/Lira/Drachmen/Whatever weniger zu bekommen.



> Und auch wenn Russland den Westen nicht angreifen will ist es doch klar, dass man den Westen spalten will und das geht mit S400 in der Türkei offenbar besser als mit S400 im eigenen Land.



Grundsätzlich finde ich es interessant, wie beispielsweise die Türkei je nach gerade benötigter Argumentation ein veritabler Teil des "Westens" oder diesem komplett wesensfremd ist, aber das müsste man sicherlich separat klären.  

Fakt ist jedoch erst einmal, dass niemand einen unmittelbaren Trumpf für einen allenfalls mittelbaren Effekt aus der Hand gibt.
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass Putin nicht manchmal abends mit einem breiten Lächeln (oder meinetwegen einem irren Kichern) einschläft, wenn er daran denkt, wie sich NATO-Mitglieder untereinander holzen, aber das ist garantiert nicht die Agenda. Dafür müsste das Ganze ein exklusives Angebot für jene Teile der NATO sein, die man angeblich abspalten will. Russische Militärtechnik (und nicht diese) wird jedoch offen auf dem Weltmarkt angeboten - die Staaten entscheiden selbst, ob das Angebot sie interessiert oder nicht.
Und das ist der Punkt, an dem man tatsächlich vermuten kann, dass über das Objekt hinaus eine Aussage getroffen werden soll. Die Türkei hadert nämlich beträchtlich mit der Diskrepanz zwischen ihrer geostrategischen Lage und ihrem tatsächlichen Einfluss in der NATO. Also flugs mal was Feines preiswert bei den Russen gekauft, dann hat man den direkten Nutzen und jenseits des Atlantik wird's jemandem warm unterm Toupet und es juckt verdächtig im Twitter-Finger.

Die russische Agenda hingegen ist sehr überschaubar: Sie wollen die Produkte einer ihrer wenigen wettbewerbsfähigen (produzierenden) Industriezweige in harte Währung verwandeln, die sie angesichts klammer Kassen bitter nötig haben. Wenn es durch eine Markterweiterung nach Westen (Höhö ...) Knatsch in der NATO gibt, ist das quasi das Sahnehäubchen.

Ich darf übrigens verraten, was ohnehin kein Geheimnis ist: Auch in Bundeswehrkreisen steht man solchen Einkäufen keineswegs unaufgeschlossen gegenüber. Politisch ist das derzeit noch durch die transatlantische Treue blockiert, aber die bröckelt bekanntermaßen und das Argument, man würde aus Russland ja bereits seit Jahren auch strategisch bedeutsame Energieträger importieren, deren Ausbleiben im Konfliktfall mit dem Iwan viel dramatischer wäre, stößt zunehmend auf Gehör.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2020)

Salve Mahoy,

bei aller Anerkennung deiner Kompetenz, ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das es in der Bundeswehr jetzt noch Überlegungen gibt MEADS für die S400 aufzugeben, man ist ja mittlerweile Jahrzehnte mit dabei und hat sich 2015? endgültig dafür entschieden. Ganz abgesehen davon, sollte man in Deutschland seine Waffen selber oder auf europäische Ebene entwickeln und sich weder zukünftig von den USA oder gar den Russen abhängig machen.

Auch schätze ich die Ziele der derzeitigen russischen Regierung agressiver ein als du, auch wenn ich ihnen keinen Angriff auf die Nato unterstelle, sehe ich das Baltikum nach wie vor als ein russisches Hauptziel, genauso letztendlich die Wiederherstellung der UdSSR, deren Auflösung Putin als die größte Katastrophe des 20 Jh. bezeichnete. Die ganzen frozen conflicts, die von den Russen mit aller Härte gehegt und gepflegt werden, die Annektion der Krim, der immer wieder geschürte Krieg in der Ukraine, deren offentsichtlicher Teilnehmer man ist, sprechen da eine eindeutige Sprache!

Und um noch ein Wort über die Türkei zu verlieren, die Nato war noch nie und wurde auch nie dazu angedacht, ein Mittel zu sein, seine Großmachtsträume aus historischem Kontext mit ihr wieder umzusetzen, nur kapiert das der Großwesir aus Ankara nicht so richtig, genauso wie Blondie aus Washington, der Länder aus dem Nahen Osten in die Nato aufnehmen möchte, beides ziemlich krankhafte Vorstellungen in der jetzigen Zeitachse und der Entwicklung des politischen Islam!


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich darf übrigens verraten, was ohnehin kein Geheimnis ist: Auch in Bundeswehrkreisen steht man solchen Einkäufen keineswegs unaufgeschlossen gegenüber. Politisch ist das derzeit noch durch die transatlantische Treue blockiert, aber die bröckelt bekanntermaßen und das Argument, man würde aus Russland ja bereits seit Jahren auch strategisch bedeutsame Energieträger importieren, deren Ausbleiben im Konfliktfall mit dem Iwan viel dramatischer wäre, stößt zunehmend auf Gehör.


Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass diese Gedanken innerhalb meiner Waffengattung kursieren. Man will unabhängiger von den USA werden, aber nicht zugunsten Russlands. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> genauso letztendlich die Wiederherstellung der UdSSR, deren Auflösung Putin als die größte Katastrophe des 20 Jh. bezeichnete.


Putin hat eher nicht vor die UdSSR wieder aufzubauen und das Zitat ist auch nicht dahingehend zu verstehen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2020)

Dann solltest du mal erklären, warum es nahezu mit jeder ehemaligen UdSSR Republik, die nicht unter dem Einfluss Moskaus stehen möchte, ziemlich heftige Konflikte bis hin zu Kriegen gibt?


----------



## Slezer (15. Januar 2020)

Du meinst wie mit USA wenn sie Demokratie "reinbringen" wollen?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> bei aller Anerkennung deiner Kompetenz, ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das es in der Bundeswehr jetzt noch Überlegungen gibt MEADS für die S400 aufzugeben, man ist ja mittlerweile Jahrzehnte mit dabei und hat sich 2015? endgültig dafür entschieden. Ganz abgesehen davon, sollte man in Deutschland seine Waffen selber oder auf europäische Ebene entwickeln und sich weder zukünftig von den USA oder gar den Russen abhängig machen.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass diese Gedanken innerhalb meiner Waffengattung kursieren. Man will unabhängiger von den USA werden, aber nicht zugunsten Russlands.



Ihr beide liegt richtig und zugleich falsch: Es wird nie dazu kommen, dass Deutschland Waffensysteme aus Russland bezieht (Man soll niemals "nie" sagen, aber bleiben wir mal bei der überschaubaren Zukunft ...), aber es wird laut darüber nachgedacht. Und nahezu immer wenn jemand laut über irgend etwas nachdenkt, dann möchte er, dass jemand es hört und sein Handeln an der Möglichkeit (!) ausrichtet.



> Auch schätze ich die Ziele der derzeitigen russischen Regierung agressiver ein als du, auch wenn ich ihnen keinen Angriff auf die Nato unterstelle, sehe ich das Baltikum nach wie vor als ein russisches Hauptziel, genauso letztendlich die Wiederherstellung der UdSSR, deren Auflösung Putin als die größte Katastrophe des 20 Jh. bezeichnete.



Wenn ich den Kontext dieser Aussage richtig verstanden habe, ging es darin primär darum, dass dadurch das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte und eine zwar keineswegs perfekte, aber funktionale Weltordnung aufgehoben wurde. Und obwohl der UDSSR niemand nachtrauert (Außer ein paar Nostalgikern, die bis heute glauben, man hätte das verfahrene kommunistische Großexperiment noch in die richtige Spur bringen können ...), war sie doch ein wichtiger Gegenpol für die zweite Großmacht dieses Planeten. Was wir seit Ende des Kalten Krieges mit den USA erleben und selbst der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung Chinas, dem die dortige gesellschaftliche Entwicklung kilometerweit hinterher hinkt, sind eine direkte Folge des Untergangs der UDSSR. Der Fall eines Großreichs hinterlässt immer Lücken, und diese wurden in der Menschheitsgeschichte noch nie friedlich gefüllt.



> Die ganzen frozen conflicts, die von den Russen mit aller Härte gehegt und gepflegt werden, die Annektion der Krim, der immer wieder geschürte Krieg in der Ukraine, deren offentsichtlicher Teilnehmer man ist, sprechen da eine eindeutige Sprache!



Du vergisst, dass die meisten ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken schon immer Unruheherde waren. Etliche nehmen lediglich die alten ethnischen und politischen Scharmützel wieder auf, die unter der Sowjetherrschaft (zwangsweise) ruhten. Und auch wo das nicht der Fall ist, kann man nicht einfach so tun, als wäre mit Aufhebung einer politischen Struktur auch die (nicht unbedingt erst) unter ihr veränderte Demografie verschwunden. Da leben nun einmal seit Generationen Russischstämmige und - man möchte es nicht für möglich halten - diese fühlen sich eher Russland zugehörig. Dass dieser Umstand den politischen Zielen Russlands durchaus entgegen kommt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Und damit sind wir schon beim nächsten Punkt. Im allgemeinen Taumel nach dem Fall des Eisernen Vorhangs war Russland so unvorsichtig, sich den Verzicht auf eine NATO-Osterweiterung nicht vertraglich zusichern zu lassen. Ob das überhaupt zustande gekommen wäre oder unter einem notorischen Vertragsverweigerer wie Trump heute noch Bestand hätte, wäre auch zu beleuchten, aber die Situation ist dieselbe: Ein Bündnis, dass Russland aus historischen Gründen den Beitritt verweigert, hat kein Problem damit, andere ehemalige Ostblockstaaten zu umwerben. Russland befürchtet - ob zu Unrecht oder zu Recht weiß man leider erst, wenn's soweit ist -  dass damit aus revanchistischen Bestrebungen in denselbigen mal eben der Bündnisfall konstruiert werden könnte.
Das ist ein wenig so, also ob man dir den Beitritt zum Hausverein verwehrt, in dem aber entschieden wird, was du auf deinem Balkon anpflanzen und wie lange du dort Musik hören darfst.

Anfang der 90er hat Russland das erste Mal nach ähnlichen Anträgen der Sowjetunion (Die selbstverständlich aus offensichtlichen Gründen abgelehnt wurden ...) um NATO-Beitritt ersucht. Damals wurde eine historische Chance vertan, wenn man mich fragst. Man hätte die neu konstituierte Russische Föderation viel stärker in die Staatengemeinschaft eingliedern können, statt sie quasi in die Außenseiter- und Rüpel-Rolle zu zwingen. 
Das Problem war jedoch, das der NATO zu dem Zeitpunkt ein wenig die Existenzberechtigung als Verteidigungsbündnis gegen den Ostblock abhanden gekommen war und sich der internationale Terror großen Maßstabs erst Jahre später als neuer Schwerpunkt auftat. Sprich, Russland wurde gezielt als alter neuer Feind aufgebaut und jetzt, wo die Einheit der NATO wankt, muss man ganz plötzlich einer russischen Aggression begegnen. Zufälle gibt's ...

Du hast sicher recht, wen du sagst, das Russland nicht davor zurückschreckt, Konflikte zu schüren, wenn es seinen Zielen nützt. Damit sind sie aber nicht die Einzigen; die ewiggestrigen sowie hauptamtlichen Säbelrassler findest du großzügig in Ost und West verteilt. Es sind immer noch die Gleichen wie damals oder zumindest deren geistige Nachfolger.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal erklären, warum es nahezu mit jeder ehemaligen UdSSR Republik, die nicht unter dem Einfluss Moskaus stehen möchte, ziemlich heftige Konflikte bis hin zu Kriegen gibt?


Ich widerspreche dir nicht im Bezug auf das Staatsgebiet, aber die Wiederherstellung der UdSSR würde eine Rückkehr des Kommunismus bedeuten und tut mir leid, das sehe ich absolut nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ihr beide liegt richtig und zugleich falsch: Es wird nie dazu kommen, dass Deutschland Waffensysteme aus Russland bezieht (Man soll niemals "nie" sagen, aber bleiben wir mal bei der überschaubaren Zukunft ...), aber es wird laut darüber nachgedacht. Und nahezu immer wenn jemand laut über irgend etwas nachdenkt, dann möchte er, dass jemand es hört und sein Handeln an der Möglichkeit (!) ausrichtet.


Nein, darüber denkt niemand laut nach der auch nur irgendwas zu sagen hat und ich meine ich hab seitdem ich hier bin genügend Leute in entsprechenden Positionen gesprochen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche dir nicht im Bezug auf das Staatsgebiet, aber die Wiederherstellung der UdSSR würde eine Rückkehr des Kommunismus bedeuten und tut mir leid, das sehe ich absolut nicht.


Glaubst du wirklich ich habe mit meinen Ausführungen den Kommunismus gemeint? Dem System Putin ist es Scheissegal, ob er Zar, Präsident oder Politbürovorsitzender ist, ihm geht es einzig allein um die Macht und das Territorium der ehemaligen UdSSR!



> Ihr beide liegt richtig und zugleich falsch: Es wird nie dazu kommen, dass Deutschland Waffensysteme aus Russland bezieht (Man soll niemals "nie" sagen, aber bleiben wir mal bei der überschaubaren Zukunft ...), aber es wird laut darüber nachgedacht. Und nahezu immer wenn jemand laut über irgend etwas nachdenkt, dann möchte er, dass jemand es hört und sein Handeln an der Möglichkeit (!) ausrichtet.



Ganz ehrlich, es mag AfD nahe speichellecker Offiziere geben, die sich einen waffentechnischen Anschluß an Russland wünschen, wer auch nur halbwegs alle Sinnen bei sammen hat und wem dieses Land (Deutschland) wichtig ist, wünscht sich eine landeseigene oder europäische Waffentechnischeentwicklung in jegweder Hinsicht, ohne irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten von Russland oder den USA!



> Wenn ich den Kontext dieser Aussage richtig verstanden habe, ging es darin primär darum, dass dadurch das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte und eine zwar keineswegs perfekte, aber funktionale Weltordnung aufgehoben wurde. Und obwohl der UDSSR niemand nachtrauert (Außer ein paar Nostalgikern, die bis heute glauben, man hätte das verfahrene kommunistische Großexperiment noch in die richtige Spur bringen können ...), war sie doch ein wichtiger Gegenpol für die zweite Großmacht dieses Planeten. Was wir seit Ende des Kalten Krieges mit den USA erleben und selbst der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung Chinas, dem die dortige gesellschaftliche Entwicklung kilometerweit hinterher hinkt, sind eine direkte Folge des Untergangs der UDSSR. Der Fall eines Großreichs hinterlässt immer Lücken, und diese wurden in der Menschheitsgeschichte noch nie friedlich gefüllt.



Du scheinst wie viele andere, irgendwie die 40-45 Jahre Unterdrückung, Ausbeutung, Mangelwirtschaft und Bevormundung durch Moskau im Warschauer Pakt zu ignorieren oder zu vergessen, inklusive der Toten, die mit russischen Panzern bei der Niederschlagung verschiedener Aufstände generiert wurden. Mir war bis jetzt gar nicht bewußt, das es ähnliches durch die USA im Bereich der Nato gab?!



> Du vergisst, dass die meisten ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken schon immer Unruheherde waren. Etliche nehmen lediglich die alten ethnischen und politischen Scharmützel wieder auf, die unter der Sowjetherrschaft (zwangsweise) ruhten. Und auch wo das nicht der Fall ist, kann man nicht einfach so tun, als wäre mit Aufhebung einer politischen Struktur auch die (nicht unbedingt erst) unter ihr veränderte Demografie verschwunden. Da leben nun einmal seit Generationen Russischstämmige und - man möchte es nicht für möglich halten - diese fühlen sich eher Russland zugehörig. Dass dieser Umstand den politischen Zielen Russlands durchaus entgegen kommt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Also ist die russische Vorherrschaft in diesen Gebieten gottgegeben, auch wenn es durchaus demokratisch legitimierte Regierungen gibt, die das mit der überwältigenden Mehrheit ihrer Bevölkerung nicht wollen? Und natürlich gibt es durchaus Unterschiede zwischen Orthodoxen, Moslems und Christen, das ist aber nichts wirklich neues, selbst im Westen, wobei sich bei den Russen die Zusammengehörigkeit schon immer auf sie selbst und die Serben zu beschränken scheint, dass hat uns schon einmal in eine der größten Katastrophen getrieben!



> Und damit sind wir schon beim nächsten Punkt. Im allgemeinen Taumel nach dem Fall des Eisernen Vorhangs war Russland so unvorsichtig, sich den Verzicht auf eine NATO-Osterweiterung nicht vertraglich zusichern zu lassen. Ob das überhaupt zustande gekommen wäre oder unter einem notorischen Vertragsverweigerer wie Trump heute noch Bestand hätte, wäre auch zu beleuchten, aber die Situation ist dieselbe: Ein Bündnis, dass Russland aus historischen Gründen den Beitritt verweigert, hat kein Problem damit, andere ehemalige Ostblockstaaten zu umwerben. Russland befürchtet - ob zu Unrecht oder zu Recht weiß man leider erst, wenn's soweit ist - dass damit aus revanchistischen Bestrebungen in denselbigen mal eben der Bündnisfall konstruiert werden könnte.
> Das ist ein wenig so, also ob man dir den Beitritt zum Hausverein verwehrt, in dem aber entschieden wird, was du auf deinem Balkon anpflanzen und wie lange du dort Musik hören darfst.



Ah jetzt sind wir beim Kreml Propaganda- und Lügenargument Nr.1, das es in Wirklichkeit nach Originalaussagen der Herren Gorbatschow und Schewardnadse nie gegeben hat! Beide haben in Dokumetationen wortwörtlich gesagt, dass es darüber nie Absprachen gab. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Bevölkerungen im Baltikum, Polen, Tschechien, Slowakei, Ungarn, Romänien und Bulgarien befragen, wie sie es finden, das ein wiedervereinigtes Deutschland (das Deutschland als Verantwortlicher des WWII), das nur zum kleineren Teil 40 Jahre russische Unterdrückung erfahren hat, völlig unter den Schutz der Nato schlüpfen darf, während sie, als übrige ehemalige Warschauer Pakt Staaten, die diese Unterdrückung komplett zu spüren bekommen haben, dann mit schönen Worten vertröstet worden wären, weil ihr Sicherheitsbedürfnis plötzlich weniger wert gewesen wäre?! Ehrlich hättest du das irgendeinem Regierungsvertreter dieser Staaten, die von tiefem Mißtrauen gegenüber Russland damals und auch Heute tief durchdrungen sind, klar gemacht? Es war beim Beitritt dieser Staaten zur Nato keinesfalls so, das irgendein Druck vom Westen ausgeübt wurde, im Gegentei die Mehrzahl dieser Staaten, haben aus ihrem Sicherheitsbedürfnis gegenüber Russland, mehr oder weniger darum gebettelt, in die Nato aufgenommen zu werden, ich war live und in Farbe dabei!



> Anfang der 90er hat Russland das erste Mal nach ähnlichen Anträgen der Sowjetunion (Die selbstverständlich aus offensichtlichen Gründen abgelehnt wurden ...) um NATO-Beitritt ersucht. Damals wurde eine historische Chance vertan, wenn man mich fragst. Man hätte die neu konstituierte Russische Föderation viel stärker in die Staatengemeinschaft eingliedern können, statt sie quasi in die Außenseiter- und Rüpel-Rolle zu zwingen.
> Das Problem war jedoch, das der NATO zu dem Zeitpunkt ein wenig die Existenzberechtigung als Verteidigungsbündnis gegen den Ostblock abhanden gekommen war und sich der internationale Terror großen Maßstabs erst Jahre später als neuer Schwerpunkt auftat. Sprich, Russland wurde gezielt als alter neuer Feind aufgebaut und jetzt, wo die Einheit der NATO wankt, muss man ganz plötzlich einer russischen Aggression begegnen. Zufälle gibt's



Sehe ich anders, Russland ist Mitglied im Sicherheitsrat der Nato und im Rat der EU, wenn auch nicht als Vollmitglied. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit unserer eigenen Vergangenheit von 1871 bis Heute auseinandersetzen, und die Gemeisamkeiten erkennen. Nach dem WWI wurden wir genau zu dem Rüpel abgestempelt, den du beschrieben hast, obwohl wir mittlereile nachweislich "nur" eine Mitverantwortung und KEINE Hauptverantwortung am Ausbruch des WWI hatten, das führte dann wie wir alle wissen mit Hilfe gewisser Umstände und dem Schnauzbart zum WWII. Danach ist der Westen dann anders vorgegangen und hat uns integriert, aber nur weil es eine ganze Menge (zu recht) Mea Culpa gab (ich führe das nicht weiter aus, aber wir sind immer noch mit dem Mea Culpa zu recht ein bischen beschäftigt), dieses Mea Culpa gab es aus Russland nie, gegenüber ihren Opfern über 40-45 Jahre, sondern mehr oder minder Forderungen, die so einfach nicht eingelöst werden konnten und können. "Putin" und seine Elite war auch nie an einem Mea Culpa gelegen, sondern an knallharter Macht und Mitsprache und diese ist bei weitem östlich und auch westlich von uns nicht wirklich erwünscht, ohne ein ehrliches Mea Culpa!


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2020)

Don eine Wiederherstellung der UdSSR inkludiert zwangsweise das System denn sonst ist es keine UdSSR.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, darüber denkt niemand laut nach der auch nur irgendwas zu sagen hat und ich meine ich hab seitdem ich hier bin genügend Leute in entsprechenden Positionen gesprochen.



Bitte definiere "Leute in entsprechenden Positionen". Gerne auch per PN.  



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, es mag AfD nahe Speichellecker Offiziere geben, die sich einen waffentechnischen Anschluß an Russland wünschen,



Sollte diese - allerdings etwas unfundierte - Analyse zutreffen, wäre die Bundeswehr quasi AfD-nah unterwandert. Und davon wiederum fantasiert Höcke vielleicht, während er unter der Bettdecke "Führerbunker" spielt und seinen kleinen Adolf streichelt, nur hat es nichts mit der Realität zu tun.

Und Waffentechnik ist kein Lichtschwert. Man muss sich zu keiner bestimmten Religion, Philosophie oder Weltanschauung bekennen, um sie zu nutzen. Entscheidend ist, ob sie sich logistisch einbinden lassen und ob eine Betriebsabhängigkeit entsteht - insbesondere Ersatzteile, non-autarke Steuersysteme etc. sind dabei dabei interessante Punkte. Grundsätzlich ist so ein Einkauf auch keine altkatholische Eheschließung, sondern kann auch dazu dienen, temporär funktionale Lücken zu schließen, bis man etwas Besseres und im Idealfall etwas Eigenes hat.

Und wenn es gar nicht um tatsächliche Beschaffungsabsichten, sondern darum geht, gewisse Positionen drastisch zu untermalen, muss man sich noch weniger Gedanken über entstehende Abhängigkeiten machen. Ganz im Gegenteil, schließlich geht es darum, einen Hebel zu finden, um bestehende Abhängigkeiten zu beenden.  Es wird nicht geschehen, aber ich träume davon, dass das Trumpeltier Frau Merkel mal wieder brühwarm auftischt, Deutschland müsse mehr für Rüstung ausgeben (Und dabei verschwörerisch in die Kamera blinzelt, damit die Lobbyisten diverser US-Rüstungsunternehmen auch wissen, dass er für die erhaltene Wahlkampfunterstützung was leistet!) und Angie entgegnet: "Kein Problem, Donny, wir kaufen noch dieses Jahr im Wert von 15 Milliarden Dollar Flugabwehrsysteme aus Russland." Allein die Fresse von Donny - priceless. Natürlich werden auch im Traum die Systeme nicht gekauft, weil Deutschland daran die Begründung knüpft, dass Pussy Riot die Amtsgeschäfte im Kreml übernimmt, während Putin im Urlaub eigenhändig Bären erwürgt (oder was er halt so auf seiner Datscha treibt). Darauf geht der Wladi natürlich nicht ein und daher platzt der Deal.



> wer auch nur halbwegs alle Sinnen bei sammen hat und wem dieses Land (Deutschland) wichtig ist, wünscht sich eine landeseigene oder europäische Waffentechnischeentwicklung in jegweder Hinsicht, ohne irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten von Russland oder den USA!



Das ist richtig, allerdings gehen Wünsche nur im Märchen auf magische Weise in Erfüllung. Die deutsche und (mit Ausnahmen) auch europäische Realität sieht anders aus: Ablösungen alter Systeme sind erst (begrenzt) einsatzbereit, wenn sich das Bedarfsprofil schon wieder grundlegend geändert hat und auch die Technik schon bald wieder überholt ist.

Vom Export darf man da eigentlich gar nicht erst anfangen. Nehmen wir mal beispielhaft den Eurofighter Typhoon: Außerhalb Europas sind die Abnehmer die üblichen Verdächtigen im Nahen Osten; nebenbei bemerkt alles lupenreine Demokratien und Rechtsstaaten, in denen Kritiker allerhöchstens versehentlich zerstückelt werden.
Aber moralische Bedenken einmal außen vor, schaut keiner der alten oder neuen Big Player (wie Indien und China) den "Wundervogel" auch nur mit dem Hintern an. Aber russische Luftabwehrsysteme sind heiß begehrt. Wie das wohl kommt?



> Du scheinst wie viele andere, irgendwie die 40-45 Jahre Unterdrückung, Ausbeutung, Mangelwirtschaft und Bevormundung durch Moskau im Warschauer Pakt zu ignorieren oder zu vergessen, inklusive der Toten, die mit russischen Panzern bei der Niederschlagung verschiedener Aufstände generiert wurden. Mir war bis jetzt gar nicht bewußt, das es ähnliches durch die USA im Bereich der Nato gab?!



Erst einmal möchte ich anregen, dass du wieder ein wenig runterkommst. Dir sollte müsste doch klar sein, mit welcher Zielsetzung ich hier mal eben den Advocatus Diaboli spiele, oder? (Falls meine bemüht schnoddrige Ausdrucksweise nicht Hinweis genug sein sollte ...)

Und nein, die USA haben in den Bündnisstaaten nicht interveniert. Das gab der Nordatlantikpakt zum einen gar nicht her, weshalb sich Mitgliedsstaaten selbst um ihre Menschenrechtsverletzungen kümmern mussten. Was sich beispielsweise das NATO-Gründungsmitglied Belgien im Kongo bis 1960 (elf Jahre nach Gründung der NATO) in wechselnder Schwere geleistet hat, sollte bekannt sein.
Zum anderen haben sich die USA vollauf darauf konzentriert, im Rest der Welt zu intervenieren. In dem Zuge wurden legitim gewählt Regierungen weggeputscht, Länder und ganze Großregionen destabilisiert, Tausende getötet, heimatlos gemacht und in  Hunger und Armut getrieben sowie eigenhändig bis heute agierende Terrorgruppen geschaffen, um die sich die NATO-Mitglieder wiederum kümmern müssen - beispielsweise im "Krieg gegen den Terror".
Der bisherig einzige NATO-Bündnisfall musste ausgerufen werden, um darauf zu reagieren, dass ein von den USA als solcher (gegen die UDSSR) ausgebildeter Terrorist sich artgerecht verhalten hat - dummerweise in den USA. Das war die Punchline, einen Witz dazu gibt es nicht. Zumindest keinen, über den man lachen könnte.

Über "Unterdrückung, Ausbeutung, Mangelwirtschaft und Bevormundung" im Einflussbereich der USA könnte man also auch das eine oder andere Wort verlieren und zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es unter Großmächten keine gibt, die sich irgendwie rühmlich hervorgetan hätte. 



> Also ist die russische Vorherrschaft in diesen Gebieten gottgegeben, auch wenn es durchaus demokratisch legitimierte Regierungen gibt, die das mit der überwältigenden Mehrheit ihrer Bevölkerung nicht wollen?



Siehe oben, was die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich will, hat auch die USA noch nie interessiert, wenn die daraus resultierende politische Ausrichtung ihnen nicht genehm war. Dann wurden Himmel und Hölle, Attentäter, Saboteure, Militaristen, Faschisten und Terroristen in die Spur gesetzt, ausgebildet und ausgerüstet, um das zu "korrigieren" - also exakt dasselbe, was Russland in seiner Interessensphäre treibt.
Angesichts dieser Tatsachen wirkt einseitige moralische Entrüstung wahlweise unbeholfen oder verlogen.



> Ah jetzt sind wir beim Kreml Propaganda- und Lügenargument Nr.1, das es in Wirklichkeit nach Originalaussagen der Herren Gorbatschow und Schewardnadse nie gegeben hat!



Dann muss ich mir das hier damals wohl eingebildet haben.
Irgendwie erschreckend, dass der Weltspiegel Kreml-Propaganda betreibt und für seine Lügenargumente auch noch TV-Aufzeichnungen meiner ganz persönlichen Wahnvorstellungen verwendet ... Pfui!


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2020)

So viel zu Gorbatschows Worten:

Gorbatschow zu Nato-Osterweiterung, Wiedervereinigung
Nato-Osterweiterung: Die Legende vom gebrochenen Versprechen | ZEIT ONLINE

Es gibt auch deutsche Dokumentationen über die Wiedervereinigung, wo sowohl Schewardnadse als auch Gorbatschow übereinstimmend sagen, dass das nie Verhandlungsgegenstand war.
Und Absichtserklärungen sind keine Versprechen oder gebrochene Versprechen!


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2020)

*Mahoy*


> Und Waffentechnik ist kein Lichtschwert. Man muss sich zu keiner bestimmten Religion, Philosophie oder Weltanschauung bekennen, um sie zu nutzen. Entscheidend ist, ob sie sich logistisch einbinden lassen und ob eine Betriebsabhängigkeit entsteht - insbesondere Ersatzteile, non-autarke Steuersysteme etc. sind dabei dabei interessante Punkte. Grundsätzlich ist so ein Einkauf auch keine altkatholische Eheschließung, sondern kann auch dazu dienen, temporär funktionale Lücken zu schließen, bis man etwas Besseres und im Idealfall etwas Eigenes hat.


Nun Philosophie ist auch eine Frage, wenn man es denn Philosophie nennen will 
Untersuche einfach mal den Unterschied der Panzerentwicklung in den verschiedenen Ländern, insbesondere im kalten Krieg.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So viel zu Gorbatschows Worten:
> 
> Gorbatschow zu Nato-Osterweiterung, Wiedervereinigung
> Nato-Osterweiterung: Die Legende vom gebrochenen Versprechen | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...



Das waren auch andere Zeiten,

durch Gorbatschows Perestroika hat der Untergang dieses Riesenreiches erst begonnen,

und Jelzin erst,

dieser Säufer hat ja erst mal dafür gesorgt,

dass da alles den Bach runterging.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal erklären, warum es nahezu mit jeder ehemaligen UdSSR Republik, die nicht unter dem Einfluss Moskaus stehen möchte, ziemlich heftige Konflikte bis hin zu Kriegen gibt?


Rußland und ist eine große und mächtige Nation und man sollte ihre natürliche Machtprojektion nicht mit aller Macht zu verhindern suchen. Ich sehe z.B. gar keine russischen Truppen in Mexiko oder Kanada, oder Versuche, Texas der Russischen Förderation einzuverleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wäre das in einem Ernstfall wie gegen den Irak ziemlich wurst.
> Alleine gegen die schiere Masse an Tomahawks hätten sie gar nicht die Möglichkeit einer Verteidigung und ich habe mich erst kürzlich rückversichert, dass eine Tomohawk mmer noch und die modernsten Versionen mehr als schwer abzufangen sind.



Eine Boeing kann schneller als eine Tomahawk sein 
Aber so sehr man auch über die Qualität der Waffen diskutieren kann: Quantitativ kann der Iran mittelfristig nur unterliegen, das ist klar. Aber nicht nur uns, sondern auch dem Iran. Und das macht die Lage so brisant. Niemand beginnt einen Krieg gegen die USA, Fanatiker (Iran: Check), die in einen Krieg mit den USA gezogen werden (Iran: beinahe Check) und keine Hoffnung haben, diesen zu gewinnen (Iran: Doppelcheck) oder bei einer Niederlage mit geringem Schaden davonzukommen (Iran: Check), tendieren zu Reaktionen ohne Rücksicht auf ihr eigenes Überleben oder das dritter. Und auch wenn ich nicht gerade von israelischer Politik begeistert bin und von den Saudis und VAR erst recht nicht: Wenn das iranische Regime in einer "Märtyrer"-Aktion ihr gesamtes verbliebenes Arsenal in möglichst kurzer Zeit mit dem Ziel maximalen Schadens bei US-Freunden verschießt, sobald sie der Angriff nicht mehr abzuwehrenden Dimensionen annimmt, dann wird das üble Schäden nach sich ziehen. Nicht nur physisch, sondern auch politisch, ökonomisch und ~sozial. Denn gegen die resultierenden Feindlichkeiten, das folgende Machtvakuum im Iran und die auf einmal frei verfügbaren Waffen und Waffenspezialisten werden die bisherigen Konfliktsituationen im arabisch-persischen Raum wie ein Kinderspiel erscheinen. Und dieses Kinderspiel war schon genug, um das letzte halbe Jahrhundert Weltpolitik stärker zu prägen als alle anderen Ereignisse mit Ausnahme des Warschauer-Pakt-Kollapses zusammengenommen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich will nicht behaupten, dass Putin nicht manchmal abends mit einem breiten Lächeln (oder meinetwegen einem irren Kichern) einschläft, wenn er daran denkt, wie sich NATO-Mitglieder untereinander holzen, aber das ist garantiert nicht die Agenda. Dafür müsste das Ganze ein exklusives Angebot für jene Teile der NATO sein, die man angeblich abspalten will. Russische Militärtechnik (und nicht diese) wird jedoch offen auf dem Weltmarkt angeboten - die Staaten entscheiden selbst, ob das Angebot sie interessiert oder nicht.



Es geht nicht um *ab*spalten, sondern nur um spalten. Seit Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts ist die NATO recht geschlossen aufgetreten und war deswegen DAS geopolitische Schwergewicht. Die UdSSR ist daran eingegangen (womit Putin sogar ein persönliches Motiv hat ), China kommt bis heute nicht dagegen an (womit sie ein kleineres Problem haben als Putin) und Russland ist ein Witz dagegen. Aber die NATO ist formell nur ein Verteidigungsbündnis, dass sich um alle anderen Aktivitäten seiner Mitgliedsländer formell nicht kümmert (siehe obigen Ausführungen zu diversen Völkerrechtsverbrechen), die gesamte "gemeinsam haben wir Einfluss"-Aktion basiert auf der Freundschaft zwischen den NATO-Staaten. Gelingt es diese nachhaltig zu stören (mit Waffensystemen, mit Pipelines, mit Wahlkampfhilfen, mit ... - alles gleichberechtigte Methoden*), wird aus der Übermacht "NATO-Kumpels" die sowieso chronisch handlungsunfähige EU und die international zunehmend schwächer dastehende USA und dazu noch ein Bisschen Kleinkram, der gar keine Rolle mehr spielt. Daneben ließe es sich als Russland viel schöner auf internationalem Parket tanzen.

*Die S400 für die Türkei haben darüber hinaus aber auch noch einen kleinen militärischen Nutzen: Bislang konnte die NATO recht klar zwischen "US/EU-Technik = gut" und "Russische Technik = Böse" trennen, was Freund-Feind-Erkennung, Gegenmaßnahmen, etc. sicherlich vereinfachte. Jetzt kann ein und dasselebe geortete Waffensystem je nach Lage entweder ein wertvoller, gegen die eigenen Verfolger gerichteter Verbündeter oder aber ein gegen einen selbst gerichteter Angreifer sein. Umgekehrt wird die Integration neuer Digitalsysteme ggf. künftig erschwert, weil Teile der NATO schlicht inkompatible Systeme verwenden. Ich erinnere an den riesigen Aufwand für die Umrüstung der Handvoll deutschen MiG-29 oder an diverse Rüstungsverträge mit Kanada, die deutsche Firmen von vorneherein verloren hatten, weil sie keinen direkten Zugang zu gemeinsamen US-Kanadischen Netzwerken hatten.



> Ich darf übrigens verraten, was ohnehin kein Geheimnis ist: Auch in Bundeswehrkreisen steht man solchen Einkäufen keineswegs unaufgeschlossen gegenüber. Politisch ist das derzeit noch durch die transatlantische Treue blockiert, aber die bröckelt bekanntermaßen und das Argument, man würde aus Russland ja bereits seit Jahren auch strategisch bedeutsame Energieträger importieren, deren Ausbleiben im Konfliktfall mit dem Iwan viel dramatischer wäre, stößt zunehmend auf Gehör.



Wie? Keine E-Ladesäulen im Hangar? Ich denke unsere Zukunft ist elektrisch? 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass die meisten ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken schon immer Unruheherde waren. Etliche nehmen lediglich die alten ethnischen und politischen Scharmützel wieder auf, die unter der Sowjetherrschaft (zwangsweise) ruhten. Und auch wo das nicht der Fall ist, kann man nicht einfach so tun, als wäre mit Aufhebung einer politischen Struktur auch die (nicht unbedingt erst) unter ihr veränderte Demografie verschwunden. Da leben nun einmal seit Generationen Russischstämmige und - man möchte es nicht für möglich halten - diese fühlen sich eher Russland zugehörig. Dass dieser Umstand den politischen Zielen Russlands durchaus entgegen kommt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Naja: Die seit Generationen in den jeweiligen Regionen lebenden Russen stehen tatsächlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Die in der aktuellen und der letzten Generation systematisch angesiedelten russischstämmigen Sowjetbürger dagegen nicht. Das war klar geplante Kolonialpolitik zum Aufbrechen ethnischer Mehrheiten in Teilen des Landes (vergl. Xinjiang), die heute ins Gegenteil der eigentlich geplanten Stabilisierung umschlägt, weil es eben keine Teile des Landes mehr sind und die (knapper gewordenen) Mehrheiten, die jetzt das sagen haben, aufgrund der Sowjeterfahrung nicht unbedingt gut auf russische Vorherrschaft zu sprechen sind.



> Und damit sind wir schon beim nächsten Punkt. Im allgemeinen Taumel nach dem Fall des Eisernen Vorhangs war Russland so unvorsichtig, sich den Verzicht auf eine NATO-Osterweiterung nicht vertraglich zusichern zu lassen. Ob das überhaupt zustande gekommen wäre oder unter einem notorischen Vertragsverweigerer wie Trump heute noch Bestand hätte, wäre auch zu beleuchten,



Bereits ersteres kann man verneinen: Russland war damals in keiner Position, Forderungen zu stellen. Der Warschauer Pakt ist ja eben daran zerbrochen, dass Russland alle anderen Mitglieder mit Gewalt steuern wollte und dieser Zerfall hat sich Anfang der 90er so dramatisch beschleunigt, dass die NATO auf jede Bedingungsstellung Russlands mit "hmm. reden wir nächsten Monat nochmal drüber. Mit deinem Nachfolger" reagiert hätte.

Anfangs war das ja auch gar kein Problem, solange Russland schnurstracks Richtung Globalisierung taumelte. Erst als unter Putin ab der Jahrtausendwende zunehmend der Nationalismus wieder ausgegraben und eher auf ein Großrussland denn auf die tatsächlichen Grenzen bezogen wurde, kamen die Konflikte.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gu9FPMzTLSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Von welchen Verbündeten wollen wir Russland denn abspalten



Also mir fallen da schon einige ein.^^ Nordkorea, China, Syrien, Lybien, Serbien, Ukraine, Weißrussland usw..


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Januar 2020)

News:
Nach Angaben des US Militärs wurden 11 US-Soldaten bei dem iranischen Angriff auf die Ain Al-Assad Basis verwundet. Sie befinden sich derzeit bei uns in Deutschland.

Iran missile attack: US troops were injured despite Pentagon initially saying there were no casualties - CNNPolitics


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2020)

Qed
Wenn im nahen Osten was passiert dann kommen die nach Deutschland.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja: Die seit Generationen in den jeweiligen Regionen lebenden Russen stehen tatsächlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Die in der aktuellen und der letzten Generation systematisch angesiedelten russischstämmigen Sowjetbürger dagegen nicht. Das war klar geplante Kolonialpolitik zum Aufbrechen ethnischer Mehrheiten in Teilen des Landes (vergl. Xinjiang), die heute ins Gegenteil der eigentlich geplanten Stabilisierung umschlägt, weil es eben keine Teile des Landes mehr sind und die (knapper gewordenen) Mehrheiten, die jetzt das sagen haben, aufgrund der Sowjeterfahrung nicht unbedingt gut auf russische Vorherrschaft zu sprechen sind.



Genau davon rede ich doch. Auch die gezielt angesiedelten Sowjetbürger leben jetzt schon in zweiter, dritter oder gar vierter Generation in den ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken. Von denen, die bereits in der Zarenzeit dort angesiedelt wurden, ganz zu schweigen.
Und dass sie dort leben ist die aktuelle Realität, mit der man umgehen muss - selbst wenn man komplett außer acht lassen möchte, dass schon die angesiedelte Generation nicht unbedingt eine Mitsprache in der Sache hatte.

Was mich stört ist, dass es hier so dargestellt wurde, als gingen die Störungen allein von Moskau gesteuert von russischen Infiltratoren aus. Das ist aber überwiegend ganz normale Leute, die zwischen ihre örtlichen und ethnischen Wurzeln hin und her gerissen sind und quasi von der historischen Entwicklung überrollt wurden.
Ich finde, da muss man ganz klar zwischen der Sachlage und dem Umstand trennen, dass erstere Putin in die Hände spielt. Was sollte denn die völkerrechtskonforme und friedenstiftende Alternative sein? "Derussifizierung" durch Deportation und Umerziehung derjenigen, die man nicht rausschmeißen kann/will?

Migration bzw. Kolonisation und ihre Folgen sind nun ganz sicher auch kein ausschließliches Problem der ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken. Überall stellt man sich die Frage, wie lange jemand irgendwo leben muss, um gleiche Rechte in Anspruch nehmen zu können oder wann eine etwaig durch Zuwanderung errungene Mehrheit in demokratischen Prozessen trotzdem verbindlich ist.
In den USA oder in Australien (um nur die prominentesten Beispiele zu nennen) wurden auch gezielt Europäer angesiedelt und niemand käme auf den Gedanken, ihre Nachfahren und Nachgezogene müssten müssten jetzt das Land verlassen oder sich trotz ihrer solcherart errungenen Bevölkerungsmehrheit dem Willen der Urbevölkerung beugen. Die Welt hat es auch jahrelang akzeptiert, dass in Südafrika eine weiße Minderheit das Sagen hatte; nur ein wenig netter zu den "armen N3gern" hätten sie halt manchmal sein können.

Aber wehe, es gibt in einer ehem. Sowjetrepublik eine nennenswerte Anzahl Russischstämmiger, die statt einer eigenen Nation eher den Anschluss an die Russische Föderation im Sinn haben bzw. betreiben. Die wurden dann explizit von Putin himself - notfalls mittels Zeitmaschine - strategisch dort platziert, um den neuen russische Großmachtfantasien zum Erfolg zu verhelfen. Es kann ja gar nicht anders sein.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2020)

Ähm,

ich glaube du verfehlst hier ziemlich das Thema, da es hauptsächlich darum geht, dass Russland seit Putin, diese Leute systhematisch mit einem großem finanziellen Aufwand instrumentalisiert und aufhetzt, durch 24/7 mediale Propaganda, mit Lügen und VT Theorien rund um die Uhr!
Einen wesentlich kleineren Teil dieser Auswirkungen kann man selbst in Deutschland mit RT und den Russland Trolls sehen, dort dürften die Auswirkungen massivst schlimmer sein!
Das mal eben als gottgeben hinzumehmen und in einem Nebensatz damit zu negieren, das es halt Putin in die Hände spielt, ist schon ziemlich frech, da das durch Moskau seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt systhematisch betrieben wird.
Man muss sich ja auch nur wieder hier in Deutschland umschauen, wieviele russisch stämmige Deutsche, ihre Informationen von Kreml gesteuerten Propagandasendern holen, die in dieser Kommunity teilweise weit mehr konsumiert werden als deutsche Sender.
Der Fall Lisa mag als treffendes Beispiel dienen, das ganze kann man dann auf die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken mit dem Faktor 10-20 fach multiplizieren, um eine Ahnung von den Auswirkungen zu bekommen.

Analoges kann man mit kleinen Abstrichen über die Türkei in Bezug auf Deutschland sagen, dort wird mittlerweile ebenfalls systhematisch versucht die hierlebende türkische Kommunity zu instrumentalisieren und aufzuhetzen!


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2020)

Iran: Ajatollah Chamenei bezeichnet Trump als "Clown" | GMX


----------



## Slezer (17. Januar 2020)

Das macht in Deutschland jeder aber niemand bekommt eine News dazu 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (17. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube du verfehlst hier ziemlich das Thema, da es hauptsächlich darum geht, dass Russland seit Putin, diese Leute systhematisch mit einem großem finanziellen Aufwand instrumentalisiert und aufhetzt, durch 24/7 mediale Propaganda, mit Lügen und VT Theorien rund um die Uhr!
> Einen wesentlich kleineren Teil dieser Auswirkungen kann man selbst in Deutschland mit RT und den Russland Trolls sehen, dort dürften die Auswirkungen massivst schlimmer sein!



Das ist das Eine. Andererseits kann man allerdings auch schlecht ignorieren, dass diese Propaganda nur deshalb auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt, weil der durchschnittliche Russe bzw. der russischstämmige Ex-Sowjetrepublikler praktisch seit Ende der UDSSR nicht gerade so behandelt wird, dass er eine kosmopolitische Einstellung oder gar eine neue Identität in der neuen "alten" Heimat entwickeln könnte.

Wie gesagt, hier muss man differenzieren: Putin instrumentalisiert und bestärkt niederträchtigerweise die Unzufriedenheit der Separatisten in den sog. Volksrepubliken Donezk und Luhansk, aber er hat die dortige Situation nicht geschaffen. Dort sind rund zwei Drittel der Bevölkerung russischstämmig und obwohl die Zivilbevölkerung mit den bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen garantiert nicht zufrieden ist, erhalten die Rebellen großen Zuspruch.
Und das wiederum ist die direkte Folge der Entwicklung, nachdem die Ukraine unabhängig wurde. Wenn es sogar verglichen mit der Sowjetunion bergab geht, muss man noch nicht einmal russischstämmig sein, um neidisch nach Russland zu schielen, wo es zwar nach unsern Standards auch suboptimal, aber immer noch deutlich besser aussieht. Die Bestrebungen der ukrainischen Zentralregierung, unabhängig von der Bevölkerungszusammensetzung stärkere Kontrolle in den von russischen Muttersprachlern dominierten Regionen auszuüben, kam auch nicht gut an. Wer konnte, zog schon früh weg - der Anteil Russischstämmiger hat sich beispielsweise im Oblast Donezk allein in den ersten 10 Jahren nach der Unabhängigkeit um über 20 Prozent verringert.

Wenn etwas frech ist, dann so zu tun, als wäre dort alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen gewesen und es würde erst gären, seit RT angefangen hat, prorussische Propaganda zu senden. Die Wurzel des Übels sitzt wie üblich ein ganzes Stück tiefer und es haben viele (wenn nicht alle) Beteiligten des jetzigen Konflikts Anteil daran.



> Analoges kann man mit kleinen Abstrichen über die Türkei in Bezug auf Deutschland sagen, dort wird mittlerweile ebenfalls systhematisch versucht die hierlebende türkische Kommunity zu instrumentalisieren und aufzuhetzen!



Exakt. Und auch dabei kann man wunderbar den grundlegenden Mechanismus nachvollziehen: Das Ganze fällt nämlich nur deshalb auf fruchtbaren Boden, weil (nicht nur) Türken in Deutschland immer noch Bürger zweiter Klasse sind.Und jetzt stell' dir mal bitte vor, die Türkischstämmigen in Deutschland würden nicht nur rund vier Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung, sondern zwei Drittel derselben ausmachen ...


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2020)

Wenn man sich dieses Phenomen gründlich anschaut, kann man klar den Zeitpunkt von Satelittenfernsehen ausmachen, das die Mutter der Ursache ist, wenig später erfolgte eine Systhematisierung und Instrumentalisierung durch verschiedene Staaten.

In jeder Gesellschaft gibt es Integrationsprobleme, sowohl in Deutschland als anderswo, allerdings halte ich das nicht für den Hauptgrund oder Hauptursache, abgeleitet von Deutschland, gibt es eigentlich keine migrantischen Gruppen, die auf Dauer so gut integriert wurden in Deutschland, wie deutschstämmige Polen und Russen! Komischerweise gibt es für die deutschstämmigen Polen noch keine Propagandasendungen, insoweit gibt es dort auch keine Probleme, im Gegensatz zu Teilen der russisch stämmigen Deutschen, die klar zur AfD abgewandert sind und durch allerlei russische Propaganda hier aufgehetzt wurden, der Fall Lisa zeigte das ja deutlich, obwohl sie so gut wie gar keine Integrationsprobleme hatten, nach der Mehrzahl aller Studien.

Viel schlimmer ist es natürlich für russisch stämmige in ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken, dort werden sie nämlich als ehemalige Besatzer überaus misstrauisch gesehen, aber wer will der nativen Bevölkerung nach 40 Jahren Unterdrückung daraus einen Vorwurf machen, vor allen dingen wenn man nie gelernt hat auch mal kleinere Brötchen zu backen oder sich soagr mal zu entschuldigen, für das was man anderen Bevölkerungen in den 40 Jahren angetan hat. Insoweit ist es klar, das bei den russisch stämmigen, die Propaganda auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt, dann muss man sich auch nicht selber hinterfragen, man sollte aber tunlichst nicht die Schuld auf die Balten, Ukrainer, Moldawier etc schieben.

Bei der türkischen Kommunity konnte man deutlichst sehen, das mit aufkommen des Satelittenfernsehens es auch ein erstarken des Islams oder politischen Islams gab, das vertrug sich dann mit 9/11 so gut wie gar nicht, weil es seit dem verständlicherweise ziemlich große Vorurteile bei der einheimischen Bevölkerung gibt.
Die ganzen alltäglichen kulturellen Probleme in Deutschland, die teilweise massiv zugenommen hatten, gab es jedenfalls Ende der 80er und Anfang der 90er noch nicht, sondern sind erst mit dem Satelittenfernsehen aufgetaucht und haben sich dann massiv verstärkt, was wie wir sehen verstärkt dazu führt, das sich die einheimische Bevölkerung dagegen wehrt, was auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehbar ist, da wir hier in Deutschland leben und nicht in einem islamischen Land und die deutsche Kultur, selbstverständlich die Leitkultur ist.

Ich bin in einem Brennpunkt zur Schule gegangen, in meiner Stadt gab es ein sehr großes Viertel mit türkischstämmigen Einwohnern, nur hat damals jeder türkische Mann oder Junge, Frauen und gerade auch Lehrerinnen die Hand gechüttelt, alle haben am Sport oder Schwimmuntericht teilgenommen, sowie an Klassenfahrten und Kopftücher gab es an Schulen, trotz einer Vielzahl von türkischen Schülerinnen so gut wie gar nicht zu sehen, das hat sich alles rapide und massiv geändert, aber bestimmt nicht weil man sich als Bürger zweiter Klasse fühlt, weil jedem Idioten eigentlich einleuchten sollte, das man sich gerade mit diesem Verhalten ausgrenzt und zum Bürger zweiter Klasse macht. Erschwerend zur moslemischen Integration kommt natürlich noch die weltweiten Auseinandersetzungen mit dem politischen Islam seit ~1998 mit Kulmination 9/11 noch hinzu, das erweckt natürlich wenig Vertrauen in der eigenen Bevölkerung, wenn sie dazu noch sehen, das sich die Muslime im Land auch noch weiter islamisieren und das auch offen und teilweise aggressiv zur Schau stellen!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2020)

> Die ganzen alltäglichen kulturellen Probleme in Deutschland, die teilweise massiv zugenommen hatten, gab es jedenfalls Ende der 80er und Anfang der 90er noch nicht, sondern sind erst mit dem Satelittenfernsehen aufgetaucht und haben sich dann massiv verstärkt, was wie wir sehen verstärkt dazu führt, das sich die einheimische Bevölkerung dagegen wehrt, was auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehbar ist, da wir hier in Deutschland leben und nicht in einem islamischen Land und die deutsche Kultur, selbstverständlich die Leitkultur ist.


Ich erinnere mich noch an ein Interview mit Helmut Schmidt in dem er gesagt hat, dass er die weitere Zuwanderung aus der Türkei gestoppt hat weil die Deutschen und Türken sich gegenseitig nicht wollten. Diese Probleme scheinen also doch älter zu sein.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Iran: Ajatollah Chamenei bezeichnet Trump als "Clown" | GMX



Da wird er wohl mal Recht haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau davon rede ich doch. Auch die gezielt angesiedelten Sowjetbürger leben jetzt schon in zweiter, dritter oder gar vierter Generation in den ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken.



Naja. Die Umsiedlungen in dieser Richtung begannen eigentlich erst in den 50ern/60ern, Stalin hat eher ihm nicht genehme deportiert. In dem Zeitraum kommen Karnikel auf vier Generationen, aber die heutigen politischen Akteure sind erste oder zweite Generation. Unabhängig davon gilt aber für alle freiwilligen Zuwanderer (Flüchtlinge sind schwieriger) überall und in jeder Generation: Man arrangiert sich mit der einheimischen Bevölkerung durch eigene Anpassung und übt maximal in seiner Eigenschaft als normaler Bürger Einfluss auf die Gesamtgesellschaft aus. Aber man sollte keine Sonderbehandlung und Sonderunterstützung für die eigene Fremdheit fordern. Wer sich woanders heimisch fühlt, hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit, in dieses "woanders" (zurück) zu ziehen. Wer bewusst die Fremde wählt, sollte sich nicht darüber beschweren, dass sie fremd ist. Kritisch wären so Aktionen wie die Abschaffung von Russisch als Amtssprache in der Ostukraine gewesen (die aber VOR Kriegsausbruch gestoppt wurde), aber praktischen gehen alle eskalierten Konflikte mit eingewanderten Russen darauf zurück, dass diese teilweise russische Vorherrschaft über Einheimische gefordert haben und nach Ausbruch offener Kampfhandlungen in der Regel auch direkt die Eingliederung in Russland. Das ist nichts weiter als eine 1:1 Fortsetzung des Sowjetimperialismus und natürlich setzt man sich Feindseligkeiten durch die Opfer aus, wenn man das offiziell prädigt.

Sicherlich hast du Recht: Putin hat diese Umstände nicht geschaffen. Aber es ist auch nicht so, dass er einfach nur passiv davon profitiert, sondern er fördert die Konflikte systematisch finanziell, vor allem medial und in den Endphasen regelmäßig auch militärisch. Zwischen dem Ende der letzten russischen Vorherrschaft und dem Widererstarken Russlands, dass ihm diese Möglichkeiten gibt, lagen nicht ohne Grund 10-20 Jahre Frieden, die die Möglichkeit eines Zusammenlebens bewiesen haben.



> In den USA oder in Australien (um nur die prominentesten Beispiele zu nennen) wurden auch gezielt Europäer angesiedelt und niemand käme auf den Gedanken, ihre Nachfahren und Nachgezogene müssten müssten jetzt das Land verlassen oder sich trotz ihrer solcherart errungenen Bevölkerungsmehrheit dem Willen der Urbevölkerung beugen. Die Welt hat es auch jahrelang akzeptiert, dass in Südafrika eine weiße Minderheit das Sagen hatte; nur ein wenig netter zu den "armen N3gern" hätten sie halt manchmal sein können.
> 
> Aber wehe, es gibt in einer ehem. Sowjetrepublik eine nennenswerte Anzahl Russischstämmiger, die statt einer eigenen Nation eher den Anschluss an die Russische Föderation im Sinn haben bzw. betreiben. Die wurden dann explizit von Putin himself - notfalls mittels Zeitmaschine - strategisch dort platziert, um den neuen russische Großmachtfantasien zum Erfolg zu verhelfen. Es kann ja gar nicht anders sein.



Die Entwicklung in den USA und Australien wird heute gebranntmarkt als Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte und die verbliebenen Indigenen genießen in beiden Staaten Sondervorrechte, besondere Begünstigungen und Entschädigungen von der, in diesem Fall, Mehrheitsgesellschaft. Und diese wiederum bemüht sich nicht, den ursprünglich ansässigen die Kontrolle der Kolonialstaaten aufzuzwingen, ganz im Gegenteil. Letzteres ist, mangels Übertragbarkeit der Mehrheitsverhältnisse, der entscheidende Punkt: Streit zwischen zwei Bevölkerungsgruppen in einer Region um deren Wandel ist eine lokale Angelegenheit. Streit zwischen der einheimischen Bevölkerung einer Region und Vertretern eines fremden Staates ist eine Angriffskrieg.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja. Die Umsiedlungen in dieser Richtung begannen eigentlich erst in den 50ern/60ern, Stalin hat eher ihm nicht genehme deportiert. In dem Zeitraum kommen Karnikel auf vier Generationen, aber die heutigen politischen Akteure sind erste oder zweite Generation.



Etliche Sowjetrepubliken hatte sich Russland schon zur Zarenzeit einverleibt und mit Russen besiedelt. Besonders in der Ukraine war das extrem früh der Fall:
"Durch die Verträge von Perejaslaw 1654 und Andrussowo von 1667 kam die linksufrige Ukraine in ein polnisch-russisches Kondominium. Durch den Russisch-Türkischen Krieg (1768–1774) kamen weitere, zuvor osmanische Gebiete unter russische Herrschaft. In dem damals sehr dünn bewohnten Gebiet wurden nun zahlreiche Städte neugegründet und Kolonisten aus anderen Teilen des Russischen Reiches angesiedelt. Russisch wurde in der Ukraine als Verwaltungs- und Amtssprache etabliert, die von der ukrainischen Elite schnell übernommen wurde. Auch andere Bevölkerungsgruppen, insbesondere Juden, wurden kulturell schnell russifiziert."

Aber auch wenn du erst nach Stalins Tod in den 50ern beginnen möchtest, müsstest du bitte noch einmal und nicht mit heutigen und hiesigen Verhältnissen rechnen: Zur damaligen Zeit und insbesondere im Ostblock - einschließlich der DDR - bekam man früh Kinder, im Schnitt mit 23 Jahren. Die Sowjets haben dort junge Leute hingeschickt, *damit* sie zwecks "Russifizierung" Familien gründen und das mit Bereitstellung von Wohnungen und anderen Vergünstigungen versüßt, die in der UDSSR bekanntermaßen nicht selbstverständlich waren.

Sprich, die Umsiedler brachten zumeist schon kurz nach ihrer Ankunft die erste Generation auf dem Weg. Ende der 70er / Anfang der 80er gab es die zweite Generation. Um den Fall der Eisernen Vorhangs herum erblickten Vertreter der dritten Generation das Licht der Welt. Ab da waren die Verhältnisse etwas unsicherer bzw. die berufliche Karriere wurde wichtiger, aber trotzdem werden Etliche noch vor ihrem 30 Lebensjahr die vierte Generation produziert haben.
Von drei Generationen muss man folglich in jedem Fall ausgehen.



> aber praktischen gehen alle eskalierten Konflikte mit eingewanderten Russen darauf zurück, dass diese teilweise russische Vorherrschaft über Einheimische gefordert haben und nach Ausbruch offener Kampfhandlungen in der Regel auch direkt die Eingliederung in Russland. Das ist nichts weiter als eine 1:1 Fortsetzung des Sowjetimperialismus und natürlich setzt man sich Feindseligkeiten durch die Opfer aus, wenn man das offiziell prädigt.



Das ist sicherlich eine bequeme, aber (siehe oben) nicht nur historisch unhaltbare Sichtweise. Ohne Russland gäbe es de facto keine Ukraine heutigen Gepräges und dass *auch* die ukrainische Zentralregierung nach Erklärung der Unabhängigkeit aktiv daran gearbeitet hat, entgegen den Mehrheitsverhältnissen Kontrolle in den wirtschaftlich bedeutsamen, aber nun einmal russischstämmig dominierten Verwaltungsbezirken zu etablieren.
Sprich, für ethnische - oder in diesem Fall eher ideologische - Auseinandersetzungen braucht es mehr als einen Stänkerer. Es gibt für äußere Betrachter eine Tendenz, sich - wenn nicht ohnehin eigene Interessen die Sichtweise bestimmen - mit der unterlegen wirkenden Partei zu solidarisieren (Underdog-Syndrom), aber das ist für die rationale Klärung von Ursachen wenig hilfreich.

Die Ukraine erklärte sich 1991 auf Basis eines Referendums für unabhängig, dem bei über 80% Wahlbeteiligung über 90% der Bevölkerung - also auch die klare Mehrheit der russischstämmigen Bevölkerung - zustimmten.
Dass diese Zustimmung in weniger als 30 Jahren dermaßen kippte, kann man natürlich auf russische Propaganda schieben. Man kann es aber auch mit dem politischen Hickhack und der miesen Wirtschaftsentwicklung in der Ukraine erklären, die Russland als vergleichsweise bessere Partie wirken lässt.
Die Wahrheit dürfte wie üblich dazwischen liegen, die Verantwortung für die Entwicklung mithin auch.

Der Knackpunkt ist zudem der, dass auch der Westen die Ukraine seit ihrer Unabhängigkeit intensiv umwirbt. Wir nehmen es nicht so wahr (oder wollen es nicht wahrhaben), aber die Ukraine wird aus russischer Sicht auch vom Westen seit knapp dreißig Jahren mit Propaganda bombardiert, sich doch bitte auf keinen Fall in Richtung Russland, sondern in Richtung Westen zu orientieren.
Das hört man nicht gerne, aber *wir* bearbeiten die Ukraine ebenfalls und sind somit an der Zerrissenheit und den daraus resultierenden Konflikten mitschuldig.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

> Die Proteste nach dem Tod der 22-jährigen Mahsa Amini weiten sich aus, etwa auf die wichtige Ölindustrie des Landes. Auch die Berichte über Gewalt durch die Sicherheitskräfte halten an, vor allem in der kurdischen Region.
> 
> Im Iran ist das harte Vorgehen gegen Protestierende in kurdischen Gebieten des Landes nach Angaben von Aktivisten weiter verschärft worden. Die Polizei gab Schüsse in mindestens einem Viertel von Sanandadsch ab, der Hauptstadt der Provinz Kurdistan.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Gewalt gegen Demonstranten im Iran: Schüsse, Schläge, Tränengas

Gestern meinte ein Politikwissenschaftler im Fernsehen, dass sich die Proteste durch alle Bevölkerungsschichten ziehen. Aber vor allem junge Menschen richten sich gegen das Mullah-Regime.
Nun haben sich auch Arbeiter in Schlüsselindustrien den Protesten angeschlossen. Es könnte  zum Sturz des Regimes kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Gewalt gegen Demonstranten im Iran: Schüsse, Schläge, Tränengas
> 
> Gestern meinte ein Politikwissenschaftler im Fernsehen, dass sich die Proteste durch alle Bevölkerungsschichten ziehen. Aber vor allem junge Menschen richten sich gegen das Mullah-Regime.
> Nun haben sich auch Arbeiter in Schlüsselindustrien den Protesten angeschlossen. Es könnte  zum Sturz des Regimes kommen.



Abwarten.
Möglich wäre es, allerdings nur wenn die Geistlichen nicht das große "Niederschlagen um jeden Preis" anordnen und Militär und Polizei dann auf Seiten der Protestler wechseln, statt dem Folge zu leisten.
Wenn Militär und Polizei weiter dem Regime die Treue halten, sowie die Geistlichen nicht den Protestlern zumindest etwas entgegenkommen, um so evt. die Bewegung zu schwächen, weil manche sich mit etwas entgegenkommen vielleicht schon zufrieden geben würden, wird es vermutlich ehr in einem großen Blutbad, als einem Umsturz enden und einer danach auch nach innen noch autoritäreren Haltung, gegenüber der Bevölkerung.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

Ja es könnte vielleicht ähnlich schlimm werden wie in Syrien , wo Assad seine eigene Bevölkerung abschlachten läßt.
Der Iran unterstützt ja auch das Assad-Regime. Aber hoffen wir es mal nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja es könnte vielleicht ähnlich schlimm werden wie in Syrien , wo Assad seine eigene Bevölkerung abschlachten läßt.
> Der Iran unterstützt ja auch das Assad-Regime. Aber hoffen wir es mal nicht.


Vorsicht, so schnell gehts dann auch nicht. Der Iran ist demographisch ganz anders aufgestellt als Syrien - in Syrien lebte eine sunnitische Mehrheit die von einer schiitischen Minderheit regiert wurde, im Iran wird davon ausgegangen dass die deutliche Mehrheit schiitisch orientiert ist.
Also fehlen einige Treiber die den syrischen Bürgerkrieg befeuert haben im Iran mehr oder weniger komplett.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Gewalt gegen Demonstranten im Iran: Schüsse, Schläge, Tränengas
> 
> Gestern meinte ein Politikwissenschaftler im Fernsehen, dass sich die Proteste durch alle Bevölkerungsschichten ziehen. Aber vor allem junge Menschen richten sich gegen das Mullah-Regime.
> Nun haben sich auch Arbeiter in Schlüsselindustrien den Protesten angeschlossen. Es könnte  zum Sturz des Regimes kommen.



Die Leute haben keine Bocke mehr auf den Islam, sollte man mal so langsam checken.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Leute haben keine Bocke mehr auf den Islam, sollte man mal so langsam checken.


Das hat absolut nichts damit zu tun das die Menschen dort keinen Bock mehr auf den Islam als Religion hätten, als ehr das sie keinen Bock mehr auf das im Iran damit verbundene völlig korrupte System und seine zutiefst korrupten geislischen Führer und der Wilkür ihrer, vor allen gegen Frauen, repräsiven Sicherheitsorgane (allen vorran die Sittenpolizei) haben.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Das sehe ich anders und Iraner die in Deutschland leben sagen das auch.

Edit: Im Iran gilt die Scharia Kleiderordnung für Frauen usw., kannst mich aber versuchen zu überzeugen das es nicht so ist. Iraner die hier leben sagen selber das es am Islam liegt.


----------



## compisucher (13. Oktober 2022)

Grundsätzlich reden wir über einen schiitischen Religionsgelehrtenstaat:








						Sunniten und Schiiten: Das sind die Unterschiede - Bayernkurier
					

In der islamischen Welt nehmen die Spannungen zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten immer weiter zu - diplomatische Verwerfungen zwischen Staaten beider Konfessionen bestimmen seit vergangener Woche die Schlagzeilen. Aber wo genau liegen die religiösen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Gruppen? Für den...




					www.bayernkurier.de
				




Und ja, es ist nicht der Islam als Glaube an sich, sondern die extrem konservative Auslegung durch die Mullahs im Iran.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Die beziehen sich auf den Koran also ist es auch der Islam.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die beziehen sich auf den Koran also ist es auch der Islam.


Das machen alle aber nirgends im Koran steht, dass sich Frauen verhüllen müssen.
Hier wird Tradition mit Religion gleich gesetzt.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das machen alle aber nirgends im Koran steht, dass sich Frauen verhüllen müssen.
> Hier wird Tradition mit Religion gleich gesetzt.



Doch damit diese gekenzeichnet sind und nicht belästigt werden. Und das ist nicht nur im Iran so, also erzähl hier nichts.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Doch damit diese gekenzeichnet sind und nicht belästigt werden. Und das ist nicht nur im Iran so, also erzähl hier nichts.


Und in Saudi Arabien laufen sie alle in Prada herum?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und in Saudi Arabien laufen sie alle in Prada herum?



Das Frauen sich bedecken sollen kommt aus dem Koran und ich hab damit nen Problem, weil das nen Eingeständnis dafür ist wenn man sich nicht bedeckt belästigt zu werden. Die Gruppenvergewaltigungen in Deuschtland der letzten Jahre, werden wollen aus dem Grund durchgeführt worden sein.

Für so was kann man nicht sein, immer dieser Quatsch mit das sind keine richtige Muslime usw. Die Taliban usw, beziehen sich auch auf den Koran. Und nicht das sind keine Moslems, das erzählt vieleicht die Bundesregierung aber das stmmt nicht. 

Ich kann den Quatsch nicht mehr hören. Meine Schwester wurde vor der Polizeiwache zusammen geschlagen, höchstwahrscheinlich auch aus diesem Grund. Das hat mit Kultur nicht zu tun, höchstens bentzt man es um die Rassismus Karte zu ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Frauen sich bedecken sollen kommt aus dem Koran


Dann zeig mir doch mal die Stelle, wo das explizit steht.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

*Prophet! Sag deinen Gattinnen und deinen Töchtern und den Frauen der Gläubigen, sie mögen einen Teil ihres Überwurfs über sich herunterziehen. So werden sie eher erkannt und nicht belästigt.*
Sure 33 Vers 59​


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> *Prophet! Sag deinen Gattinnen und deinen Töchtern und den Frauen der Gläubigen, sie mögen einen Teil ihres Überwurfs über sich herunterziehen. So werden sie eher erkannt und nicht belästigt.*
> Sure 33 Vers 59​


Und  "Überwurf an sich herunterziehen" heißt jetzt wo an welcher Stelle genau Komplettverschleiern?
Das ist so wage ausformuliert, das es dadurch manigfaltig interpretierbar ist und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt und das Problem in dem Punkt, es wurde und wird halt von x islamischen Geistlichen im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder unterschiedlich (streng) interpretiert, inkl. das dort regionale Gewohnheiten und persönliche Ansichten mit eingeflossen sind, bei der Auslegung.

Die Sure selbst sagt aber, ohne Reininterpretation, nach dieser Übersetzung, eben nicht, das die Frau verschleiert sein muss.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Die müssen sich bedecken und gekenzeichnet werden und das wird auch gemacht, ja man kann auch darunter Vollverschleierung verstehen. 

Die beziehen sich auf den Koran, die Scharia besteht unter anderem aus dem Koran das ist nichts hinzu erfundenes. Musilme müssen sich daran halten. Sonst werden die von ihren Glaubensbrüdern rund gemacht. Alleine schon das es ne Kennzeichnung ist, ist ne Unverschämtheit.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Oktober 2022)

Frage:
Was hat der ganze Kram jetzt mit dem *eigentlichen* Thema zu tun?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Im Iran gibt es Probleme wegen der Religion und dazu gehören ja auch die Koran Verse, da ja dort nach der Scharia gelebt wird.

Edit: 
Diese Relativierung, ist ja teil des Problems. Das jeder das im Musilimischen glauben machen kann wie er will. Das ist so nicht, weil die, die wirkliche nach den Koran leben entscheiden und das auch mit Gewalt.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Religion





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Koran Verse





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Scharia


Dafür bitte ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die beziehen sich auf den Koran also ist es auch der Islam.



Und wenn ich mich jetzt auf den Koran beziehe, bin ich dann auch Islam? Und wenn sich zwei auf den Koran beziehen und sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, ist dass dann auch Islam? Obwohl im Islam steht, Muslime sollen sich nicht gegenseitig den Kopf einschlagen?

Der Koran muss übersetzt werden (okay - für einige Araber nicht) und dabei so wie auch im Anschluss interpretiert. Das, was das iranische Regime dabei in den Koran und vor allem auch in Quellen außerhalb des Korans hinein interpretiert, ist das Problem - nicht das, was überliefert wurde.

Die von dir zitierte Sure z.B. hat in so gut wie gar keiner Übersetzung Bezug zu einer Kopfbekleidung (die eine, die ich finden konnte, bietet "Schleier" als Alternative zu "Mantel" für etwas an, was im arabischen wohl jede Form von "Bedeckung" meinen kann, inklusive Tischtücher auf Tischen. Aber ein Schleier ist durchscheinend und somit gar nicht für eine Verhüllung geeignet), sondern es geht immer um die Bedeckung des Körpers. Und selbst dazu liefert 33:59 kein Gebot, dass ein Staat mit Gewalt durchsetzen soll, sondern im Gegenteil: Es ist ein Hinweis Allahs, den Mohammend nur an die Frauen weitergeben soll. "Wenn ihr euren Körper bedeckt, dann werdet ihr respektiert und nicht belästigt." Was sie mit diesem Hinweis machen, bleibt den Frauen überlassen - wenn sie belästigt werden wollen, können sie ihren Mantel (ohne was drunter) auch offen stehen lassen / keine Überbekleidung tragen / ihren Rock hochziehen (je nach Übersetzung). Wer nackt durch die Gegend läuft, muss dann halt nur mit entsprechenden Reaktionen rechnen, was aber ausdrücklich kein religiöses Problem auf darstellt. ("Allah ist vergebend und gnädig". Komisch, dass in der Sure mal nichts von "allsehend" steht )
https://quran.com/33?startingVerse=59
https://legacy.quran.com/33/59

Soweit die von dir zitierte Sure und was man da genausogut reininterpretieren kann, wenn man mit der gegenteiligen Zielsetzung von dir rangeht. Das ganze aber nur als Beispiel, mit dem Kopftuchgebot im Iran und dessen Folgen hat sie nichts zu tun. Das dortige Regime bezieht sich afaik genauso, wie die anderen "muslimischen" Autoritäten weltweit auf 24:31 und vor allem auf Hadithen. Erste fordert zumindest mal ausdrücklich dazu auf, "Reize" zu bedecken (außer vor u.a. Stiefvätern, Enkeln und kastrierten Sklaven). Was das ist und womit, bleibt schon wieder den vielfältigen Interpretationen überlassen, aber wegen der eindeutigen Erwähnung sexueller Erregbarkeit der Zuschauer gehen die meisten Übersetzer von "Brüste" aus.
https://quran.com/24?startingVerse=31
https://legacy.quran.com/24/31

Deswegen fangen Frauenunterdrücker an, in den Hadithen zu wühlen, wobei ich da auch noch nie ein klares Zitat gesehen habe, dass von Kopftuch und Bedeckungspflicht spricht. Es gibt eine Geschichte, in der eine Kopfträgerin als tugendhafte Muslima auftritt, aber sie deswegen oder wegen ihres handelns tugendhaft ist, steht nicht da. An anderer Stelle sollen wohl die Haare von einer Mohammeds Frauen als Reiz bezeichnet werden, ggf. sogar mit der Aufforderung, sie zu bedecken, aber ob das einen Bezug zu 24:31 darstellt und ob diese eine Frau echt geile Haare hatte, oder ob das für alle gilt: Interpretationssache. Irgendwo in der Sunna wird wohl auch noch ein früher Imam zitiert, der tugendhaften Männern nur den Blick auf weibliche Gesichter, Hände und Füße zubilligt, aber das ist dann halt nur irgendein Zeitgenosse Mohammeds, der sich nicht einmal auf Aussagen selbigen bezieht und schon gar nicht ist es der Prophet selbst. Und nicht einmal dessen Worte sind im engeren Sinne des Islams heilig und zwingend zu befolgen (auch wenn das viele Muslime machen und deswegen die Hadithen für so wichtig halten). Ausschließlich was im Koran steht, zählt als Gottes Wort und ist Islam. Alles andere ist fehleranfällige Interpretation von Menschen und die sollte kein Moslem irgendwem aufzwingen.

Was aber eben Leute, die anderen Menschen irgendwas aufzwingen wollen, nicht davon abhält, mit dem Koran zu wedeln. Genau so, wie in Europa jahrhundertelang die Bibel geschwenkt wurde.



@Mods: Sorry für den doch wieder recht religiösen Exkurs. Aber es ist ziemlich schwer, über Politik im nahen und mittleren Osten zu diskutieren, solange einige die Grenzen zwischen Politik, Tradition und Islam nicht kennen. Es wird nämlich verdammt viel letzterem zugeschrieben, was eigentlich erstere resultierend aus zweiterem ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung, ihr könnt jetzt mit dem angeblich eigentlichen Thema weitermachen.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry für den doch wieder recht religiösen Exkurs.





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung, ihr könnt jetzt mit dem angeblich eigentlichen Thema weitermachen.


Letzte Warnung!


----------

